# HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo, no bajo el R 78*

Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.

Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, arruinada en lo económico, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.

Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.​
Hilo-Síntesis de toda una vida de lecturas y reflexiones muy, muy diversas. 

*¡Ojo!* Les advierto que pueden acabar dándose cuenta de que el tardo-Franquismo NO es lo que les han contado (más bien todo lo contrario). 

Lo advierto porque quien vea los materiales que presento (y si estudia las fuentes que aporto miel sobre hojuelas) saldrá para siempre del _Matrix_ que el R 78 nos ha montado contándonos que el Franquismo era lo contrario de lo que realmente fue.

En este hilo voy a hacer una *crítica insólita del tardo-Franquismo (desde 1960)*:

* El R 78 es continuación del R 36. Jamás ha habido Ruptura. El Jefe del Estado actual lo es por decisión de Franco, con esta cadena de "legitimidad": Franco -> Juan Carlos -> Felipe.

* El tardo Franquismo reprimía poco y mal (muy irracionalmente) a la oposición. Malos tratos a opositores de base y guante de seda a sus dirigentes. Algo absurdo.

* El tardo Franquismo permitía a enemigos declarados del Regimen trabajar en altos cargos para la administración del estado (el Comunista Ramón Tamames, por ejemplo), una práctica políticamente absurda que hubiese causado estupor en la URSS, por ejemplo.

* El tardo Franquismo permitía propaganda marxista abierta y legal, para colmo apadrinada por un Consejero del Movimiento (Joaquín Ruíz Giménez y sus "Cuadernos para el Diálogo"). Al mismo tiempo reprimía a Falangistas disidentes en rebeldía contra el "Movimiento" oficial.

* El tardo Franquismo permitía y patrocinaba la destrucción de la cultura tradicional española. La "Cultura Ye Ye" se fomentaba desde TVE. El Cine (el extranjero y el nacional) era completamente disolvente de los valores tradicionales. En el Irán de Jomeini en 1979 una de las primeras cosas que se hicieron fue destruir todos los cines. El tardo Franquismo por lo visto no tenía el menor interés en conservar la cultura tradicional de España.​
No soy el _*Antifranquista Standard*_ del R 78. Soy lector y seguidor de Pío Moa, Ricardo de la Cierva y Stanley G. Payne. Soy de los que no han comprado la absurda demonización que el R 78 hace del Franquismo. Pero por los mismos motivos que no hay que _*demonizar*_ al Franquismo, tampoco hay que _*"angelizarlo"*_. El Franquismo (pese a lo bueno que hizo, que fue bastante) tenía gravísimos defectos de base, defectos que han "parido" al *R 78, que es hijo deforme del R 36* que reniega de su padre.

Viendo el desastre del R 78 es muy fácil (en especial para los jóvenes) desarrollar una pseudo-nostalgia por la España tardo-Franquista (que jamás conocieron).



Spoiler



Juventudes Hitlerianas y Franquistas de las nuevas generaciones del PP - YouTube



Tengo mucho más respeto personal (no intelectual, estan equivocados, pero el valor personal no se lo niego) por los Nostálgicos que SÍ conocieron el Franquismo, ellos al menos añoran lo que sí conocieron:



Spoiler



Confesiones de un franquista catalán. Ernesto Ghos. - YouTube



En realidad de los Polvos del Franquismo vinieron los Lodos actuales. El _*Finis Hispaniae*_ del que hablaba *Blas Piñar* comenzó bajo Franco, no en 1978 como Piñar creía (y respeto la figura de Blas Piñar por su integridad e inteligencia, pese a estar en sus antípodas ideológicas)

Todos los desastres actuales del R 78 nacieron y crecieron en la España de los años 1960. Se lo voy a demostrar.

Transcribiré en este hilo textos de este libro:







Y de este:







Ambos libros analizan el desastre total de la Economía española al morir Franco.

Tamames explica como recién muerto Franco la Economía española tenía problemas estructurales espantosos: El crecimiento bestial de los años anteriores tenía pies de barro.

Tamames fue uno de los firmantes de los "Pactos de la Moncloa" de 1977 por el recién legalizado PCE:













Pactos de la Moncloa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Tamames lleva toda su vida explicando como la "traición a la clase obrera" de los Pactos en realidad no fue tal: Los Pactos se firmaron porque la situación económica era un desastre tal que amenazaba con degenerar en Revolución abierta o en Golpe Militar "bestia" a la Chilena o Argentina.

Lean sobre la situación de España 24 meses después de la muerte de Franco:

_*La coyuntura económica

La coyuntura económica era grave después de que la crisis del petróleo de 1973 alcanzara de lleno a España -a la que no había afectado tan rápidamente como a los países europeos considerados aliados de Israel por la OPEP-, el desempleo -que durante el franquismo quedaba ocultado por la emigración a Europa, y que ahora en crisis no admitía, produciéndose en cambio el retorno de los emigrantes-, la inflación había superado la frontera del 26%2​ a mediados del año 1977, y se temía la posibilidad de alcanzar cifras de verdadera hiperinflación, como las que posteriormente sufrieron los países iberoamericanos. Se hablaba de fuga de capitales desde los últimos años del franquismo. Los empresarios, acostumbrados al corporativismo y al intervencionismo que presidía las relaciones económicas y sociales durante el franquismo, recelaban de la nueva situación política y de los nuevos interlocutores sociales, los sindicatos de clase, que exhibían una retórica reivindicativa que, según como fuera entendida, a veces era tomada por revolucionaria.*_

Pactos de la Moncloa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
La famosísima intervención de Fuentes Quintana en TVE es entonces, de 1977:

Lección magistral del profesor Enrique Fuentes Quintana - YouTube

Sí, es un "gafapasta" muy serio, un tecnócrata de la vieja escuela que da sopa con ondas a los Solbes y de Guindos actuales, pero es que si escuchan ustedes la intervención que hizo verán que la situación económica a los 2 años de morir Franco era catastrófica, gravísima.

A Franco no le explotó la crisis de su sistema porque (como dijo un crítico suyo socarronamente) _*"Tuvo la gran habilidad política de morirse en 1975"*_.​
Tengo este libro de el médico que lo trató en sus últimos meses:







El médico le aconsejaba a un muy débil Franco que descansase, que no se excitase ni fatigase.

Franco le contestaba _*"Mire, yo no puedo descansar, tengo muchos problemas muy graves y obligaciones ineludibles que atender"*_.

La lectura del libro es angustiosa: Franco sabe perfectamente que se está muriendo, pero al mismo tiempo trata de seguir dirigiendo y arreglando una España que -ya en 1975- se estaba haciendo pedazos. Por ejemplo el libro narra como Franco asiste a un Consejo de Ministros ya pre-sentado en la silla (para ocultar que ya no podía andar sin asistencia) y con sensores de Electrocardiograma escondidos. En la sala de al lado está el médico vigilando angustiosamente el cansado corazón de Franco mientras asiste al consejo de Ministros, lleno de problemas y malas noticias.​
Les aconsejo enfáticamente que vean esta película "maldita", prohibida por Suárez:







Después de - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre...

Está online. Seguir enlaces.

Los autores son progres (nadie es perfecto). Es igual porque es un documental muy "bruto" en el cual sacan la cámara a pasear en ambientes muy diversos de la España de 1979-81.

La película muestra una España pre-Guerra Civil, con diferentes sectores de la población angustiados, hartos, cabreados y dispuestos a darse de tortas (o algo peor) con los españoles que no piesen como ellos.

En un post inferior he pegado varios clips de la película.

Franco no dejó una España saneada, tranquila y en orden. Más bien dejó una bomba a punto de estallar, como muestra el _Naif_ pero acertadísimo cartel de la película.​
Al poco de morir Franco el paro se disparó como un cohete:













La Economía que dejó Franco NO era una Economía sana.​
*La HIPERINFLACIÓN TARDOFRANQUISTA* jamás la hemos vuelto a alcanzar, afortunadamente:







La _*"carestía de la vida"*_ era una de las expresiones habituales de los años 1970.







Revista _"Ciudadano"_ de 1976. El Estado tardo-Franquista y de la "Transición" maquillaba el muerto de la Economía española _*"dándole a la maquinita"*_ (de imprimir dinero, frase muy de los años 70) para disponer así de recursos por el _*señoreaje*_ estatal (el Estado "gana" el dinero que crea de la nada):







https://www.google.es/search?q=seño...VROMAKHcGuDZYQ_AUICSgA&biw=1920&bih=943&dpr=1​
El resultado ineludible era la Inflación desbicada. De eso se queja el "Ciudadano": De que se trata de engañar al trbajador con anteojeras de billetes cada vez más devaluados.

Era tal el caos inflacionario de aquellos años, con la inflación asentándose fatalmente en los 2 dígitos anuales (puerta al Tercer Mundo) que la UCD lanzó una patética campaña llamada _*"Precio Estable"*_:

Distintivo "precio estable" para luchar contra la inflación | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS







Recordando la publicidad: El precio estable.







TVE 1977-1978 - YouTube

Minuto 2:00 *¡¡¡NO SE PÌERDAN EL ANUNCIO!!!. ¡¡¡IMPRESCINDIBLE PARA ENTENDER QUÉ ERA LA PESETA INFLACIONARIA!!!*​
Los artículos "Precio Estable" garantizaban el mismo precio durante 5 meses.

La UCD animaba a comprarlos para "luchar contra la inflación"...como si la inflación no la causase la misma UCD "dándole a la maquinita" (de hacer billetes), que era la expresión de la época para el aumento de la masa monetaria.

Como resumió mi padre a mi pregunta infantil sobre este anuncio apareciendo por la tele: _*"Suben al precio que tendría el artículo con inflación y luego anuncian a bombo y platillo que tiene "Precio Estable". ¡¡¡Como que ya lo han subido antes!!!"*_

Dediqué un hilo a mi experiencia de niño de la Inflación de la Peseta:

Economía: FOTOS que desmienten a los anti-€ que critican "el robo del €". Mismo tebeo pasa de 50 a 144 pesetas entre 1975 y 1986

*Les recuerdo que todo nostálgico de la Peseta es un nostálgico de la Maquinita de hacer pesetas, esto es, de que el Estado Español NOS ROBE:* 

Una inflación del 18% como la de 1974 (por citar un año cuando aún vivía Franco) supone que de 100 pesetas que tenía usted a 1 de enero de 1974, el estado le robó en dinero real (no nominal) 18 pesetas a 31 de diciembre de 1974. La inflación es un robo. Los nostálgicos de la Peseta son nostálgicos del robo estatal a la población.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

Sobre 1.5 millones de españoles emigraron durante el Franquismo

_* Según las cifras oficiales del Instituto Español de Emigración (IEE) entre 1959 y 1973 emigraron al continente europeo un millón de personas(1.066.440); el 71% de los que salieron fuera de España en esos quince años. *_

Las cifras de la emigración

Sólo a Alemania fueron 600.000 (¡!)

El éxodo de los 600.000 | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS​
La tasa de ocupación durante el Franquismo era similar a la actual:

No "trabajaba más gente" durante el Franquismo. Se trabajaba como ahora, más o menos:







Claro, el millón-millón y medio de españoles trabajando en el extranjero (y mandando divisas a España) no estaban en esta estadística.

Millón y medio de emigrantes eran sobre el 10% de la población activa de 1970. Claro, así fue relativamente sencillo alcanzar el _*"pleno empleo"*_ (con la "trampa" de la emigración).

El Franquismo se aprovechó (e hizo bien) de la bonanza económica de la CEE en los años 1960-70, que absorbía mano de obra española con gran facilidad...pero eso no es un "mérito" del Franquismo.​
Los "Paquillos" (monedas de 100 pesetas de Plata) apenas circularon:













Debido a la inflación de la peseta casi nada más salir a la circulación la Plata que contenía el "paquillo" valía ya más de 100 pesetas, esto es, el valor intrínseco de la moneda era superior a su valor facial.

La gente en los años 70 lo sabía y acaparaba y guardaba los paquillos, que estaban casi nada de tiempo en circulación, cumpliéndose así la _*Ley de Gresham*_:

_*La Ley de Gresham es el principio según el cual, cuando en un país circulan simultáneamente dos tipos de monedas de curso legal, y una de ellas es considerada por el público como "buena" y la otra como "mala", la moneda mala siempre expulsa del mercado a la buena. En definitiva, cuando es obligatorio aceptar la moneda por su valor facial, y el tipo de cambio se establece por ley, los consumidores prefieren ahorrar la buena y no utilizarla como medio de pago.1​*_

ley de gresham - Buscar con Google​
Los que sí circulaban eran los billetes de 100 pesetas de Manuel de Falla, de nulo valor intrínseco en contraposición a la Plata de los paquillos.

Las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco yo jamás llegué a verlas en circulación. Las últimas series la FNMT ni siquiera als puso en circulación, tan evidente era que su valor real en plata era muy superior a sus valor facial. Al final el gobierno Suárez las vendió a Suiza por su valor en plata, donde se fundieron.

Es irónico que hoy en una numismática la moneda de 100 pesetas del "Rey" Juan Carlos se compra por 1€:







Pero los paquillos (aparentemente idénticos) se compran por 10 o 12€ (según valor plata e interés numismático de la moneda).

Las monedas del "Rey" Juan Carlos tienen ya cero valor intrínseco como metal precioso.​[/INDENT][/INDENT]

Revista de marzo de 1976:

Esta era la "confianza económica" recién muerto Franco:







mundo 1863 6 marzo 76 el bunker. paro, inflacio - Comprar Otras revistas y periódicos modernos en todocoleccion - 77273569​
¿Les preocupa e indigna en sobreendeudamiento de las familias en la eXpaña del siglo XXI?

Pues sepan que el hábito de endeudarse comenzó en la España de los años 1960.

Les sugiero vean esta película:







Sobreendeudamiento Inmobiliario por presión femenina, Pluriempleo, Beta-Proveedor asfixiado por las deudas que le hace contraer su insaciable pareja (y su madre, cuyo objetivo es una Lavadora Automática, pagada por el Beta Alfredo Landa). Trabajos absurdos para sacar dinero (poco) de donde sea...







¡No firmes más letras, cielo! - Clip - YouTube







Cine de barrio - ¡No firmes más letras, cielo! - RTVE.es

Les parecerá todo actualísimo.

Pues es una película de...1972. Muy divertida y bien hecha, por cierto, pero llena de muy, muy mala uva y de muy interesante material sociológico sobre que resultaba "divertido" (género humor negrísimo) en la España de 1972....porque reflejaba la realidad de la época (si no, no sería divertido).

Hasta los años 1960 las clases populares ni se atrevían a entrar en un banco. Lo normal era no tener ni cuenta bancaria (¡¡¡!!!). 

Los sueldos se pagaban en efectivo en un sobre en mano a fin de mes (sí, increible pero cierto) y cada mes pasaba un señor con una cartera de cuero a cobrar el Gas, la "Luz" o el Agua. En las grandes fábricas a fin de mes venía un furgón blindado lleno de efectivo y Guardas Jurados de revólver al cinto contaban el dinero delante de cada currela y se lo daban. Así se funcionab, sin bancos...y era lo mejor, la verdad: Así las clases populares mantenían una saludabilísima distancia con respecto a los Bancos (o sea, con respecto a...las deudas).

Esta situación comenzó a cambiar en los años 1960, cuando la incipiente Sociedad del Consumo empezó a meter a la gente en la cabeza la idea de que era "bueno" y "deseable" ENDEUDARSE para conseguir cosas:







TV a plazos. 500 pesetas al mes. 1963.

Compre una tele por 500 pesetas al mes. Las Provincias

Los desastres actuales comenzaron entonces, en los años 1960:











Más datos económicos aportados en el hilo:



jmslluch dijo:


> Dos acotaciones claves para entender la evolución de la economía española en la transición y mucho más importantes que la crisis del petroleo:
> 
> La política de rentas | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...




Interesante post a desarrollar:



Personae dijo:


> Ya que hay tanto picacódigos por este vil foro, alguno de ellos podría hacer un script para darle thanks a Aynrandiano2 en cada hilo que tenga a bien abrir y en sus acostumbrados nueve primeros posts, si no es mucho pedir. A mí me haría la vida más fácil, pues me ahorraría muchos clics, e igualmente sospecho que prolongaría la vida útil de muchos ratones.
> 
> Le ofrezco mis sinceras felicitaciones, Aynrandiano2.
> 
> ...





> Hoy los partidos (y los sindicatos y la patronal) son los verdaderos órganos del Estado



En mi aún ingenua juventud me asombré al ir a hacer un trámite en un edificio de la Junta de Castilla y León. Allí venía el directorio del edificio. Algo así:



> Planta 3 Ordenación del territorio y Medio Ambiente
> 
> Planta 2 Administración
> 
> ...



UGT y CCOO en un directorio de un edificio público, como si fuesen (¡lo son!) meros apéndices de la administración del Estado.

En muchas ciudades UGT y CCOO ocupan los edificios del antiguo Sindicato Vertical, en ocasiones hasta mantienen el logo en la fachada y todo:







Otro interesante post que complementa el hilo muy bien:



frangelico dijo:


> Así es. Mil veces se ha debatido en este foro, en el que abundan los compradores de paquetes ideológicos que parece deben incluir adquirir el franquismo en bloque tanto si uno es anticomunista como, más risible, si es anti "régimen del 78" (que según algunos destruyó el colosal legado franquista cuando más bien es su continuación incluso con las mismas familias cambiadas de nombre).
> 
> Añadiría a la bibliografía citada (el libro de Salgado-Araujo es muy revelador sobre las entrañas y expectativas del régimen) un libro ( "Lectura crítica de _El Capital_", de Raúl Guerra G arrido) que, con la excusa de un secuestro de ETA, se da un paseo por la historia de la industria metalúrgica vasca durante el franquismo, con todos esos vicios ya mil veces relatados : proteccionismo, cuotas, violación de propiedad intelectual (esta es una de las claves de la rápidas ventas tras el ingreso en la UE, muchos propietarios, temblando ante los legítimos pleitos que les esperaban, aceptaron vender a la multinacional de la que papá había sacado idea, marca y a veces hasta producto), estrechez financiera, escala subóptima, relaciones complejas con la fuerza laboral...
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*LOS POLÍTICOS QUE CREÓ EL FRANQUISMO*

Muerto Franco, el "Cambio de chaqueta" fue generalizado y casi unánime, con muy pocas excepciones. *Fernando Vizcaíno Casas* parodió el "chaqueteo" en este libro:







*José Luis López Vázquez* parodia -claro- a *Adolfo Suárez*, el "Santo laico" del R 78:







1975. Suárez con Franco, jurando el cargo de Jefe Nacional del _*Movimiento*_ (la pseudo-"Falange" desfascistizada del tardo-Franquismo)

El ex-"Falangista" de 1975 en 1978 pasó a ser _*"La vía segura hacia la Democracia"*_, ahora con chaqueta y corbata, el nuevo "Uniforme" del R 78:







¿Pero no había ya _*"Democracia"*_?

¿Cómo demonios puedes al mismo tiempo presentarte a unas elecciones (falsamente) "democráticas" y al mismo tiempo presentarte como _*"Vía segura a la Democracia*_"?

Si no hay aún "democracia", ¿qué clase de "elecciones" son esas?

Y aquí ya el Suárez del CDS: El ex-"Falangista" (con perdón de los Falangistas verdaderos) , ex-"Centrista" ahora está (decía) a la Izquierda del PSOE:













_*Estoy más cerca de Redondo que de Felipe*_. Felipe era (claro) Felipe González. Redondo era Nicolás Redondo, secretario general de la UGT.

El Ex-"Falangista" Ex-"Centrista" se quería vender como más próximo a la UGT que al PSOE.

Suárez: Educado bajo el Franquismo, criado políticamente bajo la guía de Franco y factotum de la "Transición".

¿Y qué me dicen de Felipe González con uniforme de Milicias Universitarias?







Escudo que combina el Yugo y las Flechas con el Cisne del Cardenal Cisneros.

Milicias Universitarias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¡Menudos "valores" debió aprender allí viendo lo que hizo luego!

Leamos su Biografía:

_*Inicios (1942-1981)

La situación económica desahogada de la que gozaba su familia le permitió cursar el bachillerato en el colegio de los Padres Claretianos, y después el preuniversitario en el Instituto San Isidoro, ambos en Sevilla. Posteriormente obtendría la licenciatura en Derecho en la Universidad de la capital andaluza. También estudió Ciencias Económicas en la Universidad de Lovaina, (Bélgica), carrera que no terminó.

Durante su juventud militó en las Juventudes Universitarias de Acción Católica y en las Juventudes Obreras Católicas, de inspiración democristiana. En 1962 se afilió a las Juventudes Socialistas para incorporarse al PSOE dos años después. En 1965 finaliza sus estudios de derecho y en 1966 comienza a ejercer como abogado laboralista en Sevilla. En ese tiempo, entre 1965 y 1969, fue miembro del comité provincial del PSOE en Sevilla, de 1969 a 1970 del Comité Nacional y, a partir de 1970, figuró en la Comisión Ejecutiva, utilizando el alias de Isidoro en la clandestinidad.​*_

Felipe González - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Un privilegiado del Franquismo, de clase acomodada, estudiando en centros de la Iglesia católica y -algo insólito en la época- permitiéndose estudiar en el extranjero. En una biografía suya leí que iba a la Universidad y a la Mili con un...*Renault Dauphine*. Un Dauphine en los años 1960 era un coche de serñor relativamente acomodado (mi padre tuvo uno). Que un mozo de la Mili tuviese uno es de súper-pijos de la época.

Socialista de carnet ya en los años...¡1960! Y mientras termina sus estudios universitarios y ejerce de abogado.

En la URSS los desafectos al regimen no podían siquiera entrar en la Universidad, pero en la España d elos años 1960 un Soclalista de carnet acaba su carrera y ejerce su profesión como si tal cosa.

Zapatero, ZP, el que destruyó el principio de Igualdad ante la Ley en eXpaña:

Zapatero:

Leamos su biografía:

_*José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero nació en Valladolid el 4 de agosto de 1960 11​ en el seno de una familia acomodada, natural de León...Estudió Primaria en el Colegio Discípulas de Jesús, de León (1966–1970); Bachillerato y COU en el centro privado Colegio Leonés (1970–1977). De niño veraneaba en Luanco o en Gijón (Asturias).14​

El 15 de agosto de 1976, antes de la legalización de los partidos políticos, asistió a un mitin de Felipe González en Gijón en el que se despertó su vocación política.15​ Se afilió a las Juventudes Socialistas en 1979, al poco de cumplir la mayoría de edad, y fue secretario de la organización en León.15​*_

José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
El nefasto ZP pasó sus primeros 18 años de vida en el "Anterior Regimen" (pre 1978), educado además por la Iglesia católica y en un entorno de clase alta. Un niño mimado del Franquismo que por no hacer no hizo ni la Mili.

¿Y qué hace esta criatura educada íntegramente bajo el Franquismo y Post-Franquismo al alcanzar la mayoría de edad?

Afiliarse al PSOE.

Y 20 años después promulgar la LIVG.

*Más sobre Fernando Vizcaíno Casas*

Vizcaíno Casas era un señor muy, muy facha pero merece la pena leerle porque era muy inteligente y dejó por escrito como vivía un señor muy facha la España de la "Transición".







En este interesante libro narra su estupor ante la España de 1978, una España que -escribió- veía de repente sus calles inundadas de quinquis, maleantes, delincuentes, ye-yes, hippies y gentes que el pobre Vizcaíno Casas se preguntaba de dónde habían salido.

Habían salido del Franquismo, evidentemente. Eran todos nacidos, educados y criados bajo el Franquismo.







Superventas donde Vizcaíno Casas describe a los nuevo pijos de la "Democracia". Se vendieron centenares de miles d ecopias de este libro porque los lectores pensaron que reflajaba una realidad de la época. El retrato que pinta de los nuevos pijos de la "democracia" es demoledor.

Les recuerdo que tales neo-pijos comenzaron su (des) educación viviendo aún Franco.

Por cierto, Vizcaíno casas era putero y glosador de las Putas:







Como Cela, otro insigne Franquista luego reconvertido en icono del R 78:



















Es un libro sobre Putas. Las fotos estan tomadas en la Barcelona de los años 1960.

En la España franquista se consideraba la prostitución como "un mal necesario" para que se "desfogasen los bajos instintos" masculinos en mujeres "perdidas", respetándose así la "virtud" de las "no caídas".

Esta era la hipócrita "moral pública" del Franquismo.

*PROTO "FEMINISMO" FRANQUISTA*

El _*Desprecio de sexo*_ en el Código penal. La proto-LIVG Franquista.

El Franquismo resucitó la súper-protección legal a las mujeres:

desprecio de sexo franquismo - Buscar con Google

Las mujeres bajo el Franquismo tenían súper-protección jurídica, igual que desde 2004 con la LIVG.

El R 78 derogó el "desprecio de sexo" en 1978 como medida "igualitaria". En 2004 con la LIVG lo reintrodujo bajo otro nombre.​
Esther Vilar:

El libro que ninguna Feminazi querria que un hombre leyera !!! ESCRITO POR UNA MUJER ! VILAR ESTHER - YouTube

¡Sorpresa! En 1972 el "Macho Ibérico" ya era materia de ridículo general (en la figura payasesca de Alfredo Landa) y era público y notorio su status de beta-proveedor para sus amas y señoras.

Texto completo online:

http://es.wikimannia.org/images/Esther-Vilar_El-Varon-Domado.pdf

Tercer libro más vendido en España en 1975:

Esther Vilar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los hombres eran ya siervos de las mujeres en la España tardo-franquista. No de iure, pero sí de facto. La diferencia es que hoy los hombres son siervos de facto Y ADEMÁS de iure.

El "Servicio Social".

La "Sección Femenina".



Kyle Reese dijo:


> No sé si le descubro algo nuevo...sobre la "sección femenina" de la falange, bastante revelador.
> 
> Aproximadamente del minuto dieciocho al 20:00 del debate, no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Especial Informativo | La dictadura del feminismo radical - YouTube



Paso a cabecera.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*PROEMIO A LA CRÍTICA DE LA CULTURA POPULAR TARDO-FRANQUISTA: CONTRA EJEMPLO DE LA URSS*

Tengo este libro:







El autor (primo y ayudante de Franco) cita a Franco en los años 1960 diciendo (¡sorpresa!):

_*Actualmente sólo hay dos países en el mundo que saben a donde van: España y Rusia.*_​
Bien, voy a enmendar la plana a Franco.

"Rusia" (la URSS) era mucho más Racional en la administración de la Cultura Popular que la España Franquista.

En la URSS la Propaganda era Omnipresente en la Cultura Popular, muchas veces era -sí- completamente falsa, pero al menos presentaba ejemplos dignos de emular, alturas morales y estéticas a las cuales se invitaba al ciudadano de la URSS a elevarse:

























En la España tardo-Franquista los referentes de la Cultura popular eran los lamentables personajes de las "españoladas":

























He leido el "Manifiesto Romántico":

The Romantic Manifesto by Ayn Rand - YouTube

The Romantic Manifesto - Wikipedia​
En este libro imprescindible uno aprende lo siguiente:

_*El Arte es una representación selectiva de la realidad que concretiza los valores metafísicos del artista.

El mensaje implícito de la obra de arte es que lo que el artista escoge como digno de ser representado, es símbolo de la vida del ser humano. Al escoger un tema artístico el artista dice implícitamente: "Esto es la Vida"".*_​
Desde este prisma las españoladas tardofranquistas son VENENO ARTÍSTICO, ya que presentan:

* Personajes absurdos, fracasados, risibles.

* Paletos babeando antes "Suecas" y haciendo el ridículo contínuamente.

* Personajes al nivel casi de la subnormalidad.​
*EL ESTADO FRANQUISTA DESTRUYÓ LA CULTURA TRADICIONAL ESPAÑOLA*

La Cultura Popular bajo el Franquismo estaba bajo control absoluto de el estado.

El estado podía prohibir o censurar cualquier obra, y lo hacía a menudo. Por ejemplo las novelas de Ayn Rand editadas bajo el Franquismo se les censuraron las partes más "picantes" (para la época) y algunas cuestiones "morales" adicionales:







Pues hete aquí que la "Cultura Ye Ye" fue introducida en España por la entonces monopólica TVE Franquista, como explican en este libro:







A los 3 años de la muerte de Franco Madrid estaba inundada de los satánicos sótanos oscuros, atronadores, pestilentes y humeantes que se daban en llamar _*"Discotecas"*_ (una Discoteca en el Español _*Oldspeak*_ de antaño era aun armario deonde se guardaban discos, como una Biblioteca):



> 21 ABR 1978
> 
> Si el diablo cojuelo se dedicara hoy a mostrar los males del siglo madrileño tendría que profundizar más allá de los tejados de las buhardillas. Tendría, sin duda, que bajar a esos más de doscientos sótanos coloreados y oscuros, humeantes y ruidosos, limitados y simbólicos que son las discotecas.Madrid es una de las ciudades de Europa con mayor índice de discotecas percapita. Y es que la vida en las ciudades desciende cada vez más hasta las alcantarillas.



Las discotecas urbanas, un fenómeno sociológico | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

ABC 1978: 5.000 (¡CINCO MIL!) discotecas en España:



> B&N ha podido comprobar la existencia de unas
> cinco mil discotecas en España



Blanco y Negro (Madrid) - 22/11/1978, p. 42 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Las "Discos" y los Estadios sustituyeron a las Iglesias.

Y sucedió durante el Franquismo, NO durante la "Transición". *La Transición de verdad (la Cultural) se hizo desde los años 1960*.

*La absurda y anémica política represiva Universitaria del Franquismo*

Tengo este libro, que aconsejo a todo el mundo:







En él explican como en la URSS era imposible entrar en la Universidad soviética si uno no tenía un historial irreprochable de conformidad al sistema.

Cualquier rebeldía, cualquier acto de protesta mientras uno estaba en la Universidad suponía la expulsión inmediata e irreversible. Por esoi las Universidades soviéticas eran Balsas de Aceite de tranqulidad y estudio: Cualquier indisciplina suponía la expulsión inmediata e irreversible de todo el sistema educativo de la URSS.

Vean la lista completa de protestas estudiantiles en la historia completa de la URSS:

Category:Student protests in Russia - Wikipedia

2. En 74 años de URSS. Ambas protagonizadas por estudiantes extranjeros. Los soviéticos jamás se movieron...por la cuenta que les traía.

Esto es una Dictadura Racional, administrando castigos de forma racional para conseguir orden y obediencia.

El Franquismo era una dictadura Irracional, en la cual los estudiantes universitarios podían hacer huelga, interrumpir las clases, manifestarse, enfrentarse a la policía, afiliarse a partidos ilegales de la oposición y...terminar sus carreras , ejercer y hasta trabajar para el estado como si tal cosa. 

Estudiemos algunos casos.

Caso Tamamaes:

Ramón Tamames - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"Activista", afiliado al PCE y detenido en 1956:

Sucesos de 1956 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

No es que no fuese expulsado de la Universidad, es que temrinó trabajando para el Estado Franquista en puestos directivos, algo realmente increíble:

_*Biografía

Los estudios secundarios los hizo en el Liceo Francés de Madrid, y los universitarios los cursó en las Facultades de Derecho, y de Ciencias Económicas, de la Universidad de Madrid, ampliando sus conocimientos en el Instituto de Estudios Políticos y en la London School of Economics.

Técnico comercial del Estado desde 1957, por oposición (en excedencia voluntaria desde 1969), es catedrático de Estructura Económica desde 1968; primero en la Facultad de Málaga, y desde 1975 de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid. En marzo de 1992 fue designado catedrático Jean Monnet por la Comunidad Europea.*_​
No tengo ninguna antipatía hacia el Sr. Tamames. Todo lo contrario, me cae muy bien desde que supe de su existencia en la campaña del "NO" en el referendum de la OTAN (1986). Simplemente me maravillo y asombro de que el tardo Franquismo diese un puesto directivo estatal a un Comunista de carnet. 

No es de extrañar que los Universitarios bajo el Franquismo tratasen al sistema como al Pito del Sereno. Tengo un par de libros sobre los "Grises" y su desmoralización era total: Se veían atados de pies y manos a la hora de reprimir las algaradas estudiantiles. Los estudiantes eran los Niños Mimados del Regimen y este les dejaba montar sus performances en las universidades.

Con una centésima parte de lo que hacían impunemente los universitarios españoles en la URSS uno era expulsado para siempre jamás del sistema educativo soviético.

En la URSS jamás pasó que los estudiantes "tomasen" sus facultades:







En la URSS la propiedad estatal era sagrada, y tomarla implicaba convertirse en un paria social, con penas durísimas. Jamás se "tomó" ninguna universidad soviética, porque todo el mundo sabía que las represalias hubiesen sido instantáneas e implacables.

Las algaradas estudiantiles del Franquismo no eran porque este fuese "represor". Eran porque era muy poco represor, y para colmo con muy poca cabeza: Hubiese bastado el anuncio de la expulsión irreversible de todo estudiante revoltoso para frenarlas en seco...pero no, los revoltosos terminaban sus carreras y hasta pasaban a trabajar para el estado. Algo absurdo en una dictadura.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

¿Qué me dicen de este vídeo?



Guilty Gear dijo:


> No sé, estaba viendo movidas de los 70, a raíz del hilo: Vuelve la serie Cuéntame. Y he visto esto y me quedé loco
> 
> Es más sensual que otra cosa, pero juraría que es de la época de Franco y no me cuadra. ¿Qué opináis?.
> 
> ...



El vídeo es del tardo-Franquismo. Todas esas mini-mini faldas contoneándose...¿No es un pelín...._*excesivo*_ para una (supuesta) _*"España Nacionalcatólica"*_? Marisol además era la *Miley Cirus* del Franquismo: Era la Niña de las películas de los 60. Este vídeo hipersexualizado era teniendo como protagonista a quien era una NIÑA en la mente de los espectadores.

En los 70 MARISOL YA HACÍA BAILES DE TRAP GUARRINDONGOUS - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

¿Les parece excesivamente escandaloso el _*Cameltoe*_ de estas tipas?







Pues el el _"1, 2, 3"_ de Quico Legard, aún en vida de Franco:

Un, dos, tres... responda otra vez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







¿Les parece excesiva esta minifalda?







Pues es de una revista del año 1970. las fotos estan tomadas en Pamplona.

PRUEBA: AUTHI MINI 1000 - PIEL DE TORO - LA WEB DE LOS COCHES CLASICOS







¿Qué les parece el modelito? 

PRUEBA: AUTHI MINI 1275 GT (II) - PIEL DE TORO - LA WEB DE LOS COCHES CLASICOS

AUTHI. Filial Hispana de BL.













España 1970.

PRUEBA: AUTHI MORRIS 1300 (I) - PIEL DE TORO - LA WEB DE LOS COCHES CLASICOS







PRUEBA: AUTHI MORRIS 1300 (II) - PIEL DE TORO - LA WEB DE LOS COCHES CLASICOS

¿Les parece demasiado culo para una portada?







Pues es de 1971.

En 1994 el lamentable PSOEista Gregorio Morán (el de los célebres entonces _Chistes de Morán_) dijo esta memez:

_*Morán, más animado que nunca e imbuido del tono festivo reinante en el lugar, se permitió algunas frases hasta ahora inéditas en él. Por ejemplo, se refirió al cabeza de lista del Partido Popular, Abel Matutes, en estos términos: "En televisión he tenido que desmontar las falacias de mi opositor el banquero". Después habló de las rebeliones de los comuneros castellanos y del espíritu libre de las gentes de esta región para aseverar que no eran conservadoras y que "ha habido una clase determinada que ha ahogado a Castilla".

Morán atribuyó a los gobiernos del partido socialista el dinamismo de la España actual. "Hay una España minifaldera y alegre frente a la de los hábitos y la tristeza", concluyó.*_

https://elpais.com/diario/1994/06/04/espana/770680805_850215.html​
Es una memez digna de Morán. Y además encima es MENTIRA: España era ya "minifaldera" bajo Franco.

* En los años *1950* se exigía las mujeres españolas "decentes" la falda por debajo de las rodillas (¡como mínimo!), los brazos cubiertos y la mantilla en la Iglesia.





* La moral tradicional se destruyó en los años *1960*. En los años 1970 ya nadie se la tomaba en serio en España.

* En los años *1970* ya era normal entre las jóvenes españolas vestir unas ropas que nos resultarían escandalosamente sexualizadas incluso a nosotros ahora.​
Por eso la natalidad comenzó a caer ya en vida de Franco (siguiente post)

*LA NATALIDAD YA ESTABA DERRUMBANDO EN VIDA DE FRANCO*

La Natalidad de 1975 era "buena" sólo en relación con lo que vino después:







En realidad venía ya desdendiendo desde mediados de los años 1960. El "Baby Boom" había terminado ya en 1965.

Si Franco hubiese dejado un país culturalmente sano, la Natalidad no se hubiese derrumbado nada más morir "El Caudillo".

España estaba ya podrida y muy enferma culturalmente a finales de los años 70. No se destruye culturalmente a un país en unos meses. El desastre venía de muy, muy atrás, del tardo-Franquismo.

*¿Creen que el Pluriempleo es cosa de ahora?*

Les presento a _*PLURILÓPEZ*_

plurilopez - Buscar con Google

Es un personaje de...1977.







¿A qué les parece actualísimo?

_*Constancio Plurilópez es un hombre increíblemente pluriempleado, siempre corriendo a fichar en un trabajo cuando apenas acaba de fichar en la salida del otro, hasta el punto de que tiene que aprovechar para comer algo mientras está sirviendo en uno de sus empleos de camarero. El objetivo de tanto esfuerzo es el de instalarse en un piso con su novia Pepita, pero entre que Plurilópez nunca consigue un ascenso y su mala suerte general apenas logra llegar a fin de mes, menos aún ahorrar. En algún momento, sin embargo, Plurilópez logró adquirir el ansiado piso y la serie pasó a titularse Constancio, el vecino del quinto​ y a centrarse en los líos vecinales en los que el personaje se metía debido a su buena fe.*_

Constancio Plurilópez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Lean, lean, es de 1977: Verán como les suena a modernísimo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*VOCACIONES SACERDOTALES Y CRISIS EN LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA*

Las vocaciones sacerdotales estaban ya en claro declive desde los años 1960:

Anexo:Crisis de vocaciones en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Transcribo la suma de seminaristas mayores + menores para cada curso entrante en los años en los cuales existe ese dato:

1959 22412

1961 23261

1962 21058

1963 22775

1964 19487

1965 16208

1966 14346

1968 18546

1973 15767

1974 12123

1975 10830

1976 10785

2002 3467 (¡¡¡!!!)

2003 3333

2004 3449​
El pico de vocaciones fue en 1961. En 1968 comienza un declive irreversible. En 1968, no en 1975. La crisis de la Cultura Tradicional Española data de los años 1960, no de los años 70. Los problemas se manifiestan en los años 60, por lo que deben de datar de aún más atrás. 

Ahora analizo sólo el número de Seminaristas Mayores:

1959 8021

1960 8037 

1961 7972

1962 7934

1963 8233

1964 8079

1965 8079

1966 7535

1967 7106

19*68* 6605 INICIO CAÍDA

1969 4978

1970 4822

1971 3413

1972 2791

1973 2793

1974 2371

19*75* 1613 (¡¡¡!!!)

1976 1746

1977 1649

1978 1505

1979 1583

1981 1684

1982 1801

1983 1850

1984 1901

1985 2022

1986 2092

1987 2115

1988 2034

1989 2032

1990 1997

1991 1939

1992 1947

1993 1941

1994 1951

1995 1917

1996 1900

1997 1931

1998 1997

1999 1825

2000 1797

2001 1736

2002 1699

2003 1597

2004 1524​
El colapso de las vocaciones en este caso comienza en 1968.

Para 1975 las vocaciones son ya tan pocas como las actuales.​
Para colmo desde los años 1960 aparecieron los "Curas Obreros" en España, invariablemente de extrema izquierda:

Sacerdotes obreros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Curas montando ilegales huelgas en 1967:













Esto fue un superventas en los años 60 y 70:







La pluma viperina: LOS CURAS COMUNISTAS

Un ejemplo de "Cura Obrero" que terminó en Herri Batasuna:

Pedro Solabarria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El Padre Llanos, Jesuita, aspirante a Divisionario Azul, guía espiritual de Franco y finalmente...del PCE:







Misa-Homenaje a este tipo:







¡Qué ironía que no hubiese sido Jesuita durante los años 1930 para que hubiese podido "disfrutar" del PCE de entonces! (le hubiesen dado matarile)

Su hipnozumbólica biografía:

José María de Llanos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

De intentar alistarse en la División Azul y dirigir el Retiro Espiritual del mismísimo Franco de 1943 a afiliarse al PCE.​
Casi invariablemente estos "Curas Obreros" terminaron todos abandonando el Sacerdocio.

*EDITORIAL ZYX, MARXISMO PURO "APOSTÓLICO" DESDE 1963 *

La Historia de ZYX, editorial marxista y católica (¡¡!!)

file:///C:/Users/jose/AppData/Local/Temp/Dialnet-EditorialZYXSA-5238053.pdf

Editorial ZYX, S.A.: Editorial Obrera contra el Franquismo - Dialnet

Algunos títulos de ZYX editados bajo Franco:





























































¿Comprenden ustedes ahora de dónde salieron tantos Socialistas, Comunistas y Progres a la muerte de Franco?

¡Se habían estado "formando" bajo el Franquismo!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*PROPAGANDA MARXISTA ABIERTA Y LEGAL DURANTE EL FRANQUISMO*

Durante el Franquismo se permitía la propaganda Marxista:

Cuadernos para el Diálogo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"Cuadernos" se publicó desde 1963 a 1978.

Tengo tomos encuadernados. 







Son Marxismo puro, a nivel del PCE. Por ejemplo proponen como "solución" a las empresas quebradas que sean expropiadas sin compensación por el estado y regaladas a los trabajadores, ya que los empresarios se han mostrado "incompetentes" para gestionarlas. Con esta "lógica" en el Chile de Allende los obreros hacían quebrar primero la fábrica (con huelgas y sabotajes) y luego se la quedaban.

Todos los clichés progres actuales estan ya en "Cuadernos": "Feminismo", "Anti-Racismo", USAfobia, "Internacionalismo", Tercermundismo...todo.































Ricardo de la Cierva resumió a los "Cuadernos" como _*"Cristianos dialogando sobre hacerse Marxistas, pero nunca jamás Marxistas dialogando sobre hacerse cristianos"*_.

En efecto, el camino era unidoreccional: Todo Cristiano interesado en marxismo acababa haciéndose Marxista, pero nunca al contrario.

Para colmo el fundador y director de esta central de propaganda marxista fue presidente de la Asociación Católica de Propagandistas, Ministro de Educación y 1000 y 1 cargos Franquistas más:

_*Joaquín Ruiz-Giménez Cortés militó desde muy joven entre los estudiantes católicos, de cuya organización fue presidente. Estudió derecho en la Universidad Central, licenciándose en 1934, y, posteriormente cursó estudios de filosofía en el mismo centro hasta el comienzo de la Guerra Civil.3​ 

Fue presidente de la organización internacional Pax Romana (1939-46). Doctor en Derecho y licenciado en Filosofía y Letras, obtuvo en 1943 la cátedra de filosofía del Derecho y fue titular de la misma en las universidades de Sevilla, Salamanca y Madrid. En la década de 1940 su pensamiento se enmarcaba dentro de la línea neotomista mayoritaria.4

Fue el primer director del Instituto de Cultura Hispánica, sucesor del Consejo de la Hispanidad,5​ entre 1946 y 1948.6​ Desempeñó el cargo de embajador ante la Santa Sede (1948-1951) durante las negociaciones del Concordato (firmado finalmente en 1953), fue nombrado ministro de Educación Nacional en 1951, iniciando un proceso de reformas de las instituciones docentes; para ello se rodeó de colaboradores procedentes de Falange Española: nombró a Joaquín Pérez Villanueva como director General de Enseñanza Universitaria, a Pedro Laín Entralgo rector de la Universidad de Madrid y a Antonio Tovar de la Universidad de Salamanca. 

A iniciativa de Ruiz-Giménez, el falangista Jorge Jordana Fuentes fue nombrado jefe nacional del Sindicato Español Universitario (SEU).7​8​ Tuvo que dimitir en 1956 ante las dificultades de su empresa y su enfrentamiento con los elementos más inmovilistas de la dictadura del ejército. Durante estos años tuvo a sus órdenes en el Instituto de Cultura Hispánica y como secretario general técnico a un joven Manuel Fraga.

Desde entonces fue acercando sus planteamientos políticos a los de la oposición al régimen. Unos disturbios estudiantiles le enfrentaron al ministro de la Gobernación y pusieron al régimen en un aprieto, que se saldó con su destitución (1956). En 1961, el general Franco le nombró consejero nacional del Movimiento.

Cuadernos para el Diálogo

En 1963, fundó la revista Cuadernos para el Diálogo, siendo su director y convirtiéndola en un foco de protesta de los democristianos avanzados, de los que fue cabeza en los últimos años de la dictadura.*_

Joaquín Ruiz-Giménez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
Es asombroso, alucinógeno: Es como si el Franquismo mismo y la iglesia católica generasen Propaganda Marxista...pero es que eso mismo es lo que sucedió.

En los años 60 y 70 era de buen tono y de persona "culta" y "refinada" leer "Cuadernos".

En _*"Los chicos del PREU"*_...







(Esa falda en los años 50 hubiese sido propia de prostitutas)

...el ejemplar e inflexible profesor "hueso" (al fondo)...







...es caracterizado como personaje _*"duro pero justo"*_ al vérsele leyendo "Cuadernos" en su casa.

Los chistes de Forges de los años 60 y 70 estan llenos de referencias a "Cuadernos" que -repito- eran propaganda Marxista abierta y sin adulterar, impresa y distribuida abiertamente con permiso de las autoridades franquistas.

*EL EJÉRCITO FRANQUISTA*

El eXpañol del siglo XXI desde su casi perfecta ignorancia del pasado asume que como Franco era Dictador y era un Militar, pues el Ejército estaría estupendamente bajo el Franquismo.

Nada más lejos de la triste realidad. Hay varios libros sobre el paupérrimo Ejército Franquista. Por ejemplo:







El gigante descalzo. El ejército de Franco

EL EJÉRCITO DE FRANCO: UN GIGANTE CON PIES DE BARRO

El Ejército bajo Franco estaba siempre a la 4ª pregunta, con material de museo, sólo renovado gracias a las donaciones de chatarra militar USA, que venía a sustituir a chatarra aún más antigua de la Guerra Civil.

La explicación que dan historiadores como *Stanley G. Payne* (_El Franquismo_) es que el Ejército ya era ultra-fiel a Franco por su carisma entre los militares, por lo que Franco -al no verse amenazado desde el exterior- pudo "permitirse" hacer del Ejército el pariente pobre del Estado Franquista, ahorrándose así mucho dinero disponible para otros fines más provechosos.

Además había un espíritu en el Ejército Franquista de desprecio hacia lo moderno, ya que el mito decía que se había ganado la Guerra Civil contra unos "Rojos" mejor equipados (sí, los "rojos" estaban mejor equipados, al menos al principio) a base de "ardor guererro", espíritu de sacrificio y los muy ibéricos "cojones".

Esta versión española de Bf109 de los años 1930 (¡!) estuvo en servicio en España hasta 1965 (¡!):







Hispano Aviación HA-1112 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los Ju52 se mantuvieron en servicio hasta...¡1978!







Los Panzer IV que franco compró a Hitler en 1943 se mantuvieron en servicio hasta 1965, cuando ya eran totalmente inútiles:







Franco se los vendió a Siria (¡!), salvo 2 o 3 que permaneen en España como piezas de museo (uno está en el jardín de la D.A. de Burgos). Casi todos fueron destruidos en la Guerra de los Seis Días (1967). Algunos han terminado en museos militares israelís (¡!) como material capturado.

Tengo varios libros de la _*Editorial San Martín*_ sobre camiones y blindados del Ejército Español. En ellos se explica como hasta los años 1970 se mantenían en los cuarteles vehículos militares totalmente reventados, fuera por completo de su vida útil, chatarra autopropulsada de cero valor militar y que penas podía autopropulsarse en llano y sin carga, requiriendo contínuas y cada vez más absurdas reparaciones.

Ir a la mili hasta los años 1970 era como entrar en una película de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, por la vetustez del material.

De hecho muchas películas de la 2ª Guerra Mundial se hicieron en España por la baratura del país y porque el Ejército Español mantenía en servicio material que eran piezas de museo en el resto dle mundo. Por ejemplo:

La Batalla De Inglaterra TACATACATACATACATACATACA - YouTube

Rodada parte en España ("Berlín" es San Sebastián, "Normadía" Zarauz...) y con "Bf 109", Ju52 y He111 del Ejército del Aire:

La batalla de Inglaterra (película - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

"Patton" (1970), rodada también en gran parte en España:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylctG69bHQc

El tanque de detrás (como todos los de la película) es un ya entonces vetusto M 48 del Ejército español, chatarra USA que mejoró algo la aún más obsoleta chatarra de los años 30 y 40.

El Ejército español de los años 1960 era adecuado para rodar películas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

La desastrosa Guerra de Ifni (1957-58)

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerra_de_Ifni

El mapa lo dice todo:







La infinita miseria militar, material y moral de aquella guerra la narra Amadeo Martínez Inglés en este libro:







Los soldados españoles en Ifni combatieron malamente con material de chatarra, harapos y alpargatas en vez de uniformes y botas, material que venía de la península ya mermado por robos en intendencia y -para colmo- con una mano atada a la espalda por restricciones políticas. martínez Inglés cuenta como los moros les robaban (¡¡¡!!!) las minas de defensa de su perímetro, y que como tenían prohibido disparar si no les disparaban (por razones políticas) tenían que intentar impedir que los moros robasen las minas de defensa...¡a pedradas! (¡¡¡!!!)​
Les recuerdo que en 1975 Marruecos invadió el Sahara Español con civiles (¡¡¡!!!), y España renunció a defender lo que era suyo:







Marcha verde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esta es la obra militar del franquismo: Civiles marroquís invadieron suelo español y nuestro Ejército se batió en retirada sin defender el territorio nacional.

Franco aún vivía. Estaba ya agonizando pero vivía.

Incidentalmente, los Saharauis son españoles de pleno derecho:

_*Nacionalidad española

Todos los habitantes nativos del Sahara recibían el Documento Nacional de Identidad (DNI) y el pasaporte españoles, junto con el libro de familia, y todos los documentos correspondientes.22​ Este hecho demostraba la plena nacionalidad española de sus habitantes y fue esgrimido en los recursos realizados por ciudadanos saharahuis a fin de demostrar que su pérdida era nula, dado que ningún nacional español puede ser desprovisto de ella y así fue reconocido por el Tribunal Supremo.23​*_

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sahara_español​
Los Saharauis en España no son "inmigrantes". Son españoles de pleno derecho. Trátelos como a tales porque bastantes injusticias y traiciones han sufrido ya.​
Ah, Franco era "Africanista": Llevó a la muerte a innumerables reclutas españoles para defender las "posesiones españolas en África".

Bajo su mando las perdimos todas. Vaya paradoja, ¿eh? El "Africanista" "hecho en África" fue el que se desentendió de África una vez en el poder, obligando a los soldados españoles a combatir a pedradas a los moros.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*REVISTA "CIUDADANO". EL DESASTRE DE LA VIDA BAJO EL FRANQUISMO*

Mis padres compraban esta revista en los años 1970. Yo guardaba todos los números y los leía y releía fascinado. El panorama que pintaban era desolador.

Sintetizo con portadas de _"Ciudadano"_ de los años 1970:

















































Portada de plena actualidad en 2018...pero es que es de 1976.







Desfase entre precios y sueldos. ¡Qué actual! ¿Verdad? Pero es de 1976.







Ah, aquellos coches sin catalizador y quemando gasolina con plomo. Recuerdo los atascos en el parking de El Corte Inglés de aquellos tiempos. Uno REALMENTE SE QUEDABA SIN AIRE.













Adulteraciones alimentarias. Omnipresentes entonces.



















¡Qué tema tan actual! Pero este número se imprimió aún en vida de Franco.

El chiste macabro de que un Piloto de Fórmula 1 y un paciente de la Seguridad Social se parecían en que _*"morían con el volante en la mano"*_ yo lo conozco desde los años 1970.

La SS "racionaba" sus "servicios gratuitos" con laaaaaaaargos tiempos de espera, que muchas veces desgraciadamente "resolvían" el asunto por fallecimiento del paciente..._*"con el volante en la mano"*_.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

Viñetas de Perich:













Perich dibujaba como "malo" al capitalista arquetípico de la propaganda soviética:













Chistera, Levita y Puro:







En la España Franquista el "humor" era indistinguible del "humor" soviético.​
Clips de _*"Despues de...No se os puede dejar solos...Atado y bien atado"*_, rodados entre 1979 y 1981:



Spoiler



Despue

Resumen de "No se os puede dejar solos" (1981) Cecilia y JJ Bartolome

Franquista en 1979 - YouTube

OBREROS DEFRAUDADOS || Después de... No se os puede dejar solos || Documental - YouTube

EL CAMPO PROTESTA || Después de... No se os puede dejar solos || Documental - YouTube

¡Qué Viva España! - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TKNbE-kK90

www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0LvSUmlgiI

www.youtube.com/watch?v=99od3id4w9c

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkUJiZJGXik



Absolutamente nadie estaba contento.

Los "Ultras" (el "Búnker") no querían ningún cambio, y para los "Progresistas" los cambios eran completamente insuficientes.

*Los escándalos de corrupción del tardo-Franquismo:*

El "Buen gobierno" del Franquismo se revela como un MITO cuando analizamos los casos de elefantiásicos timos evidentes dejados proliferar y hasta ayudados (ayudas del ICO a Rumasa, "Jerarquías" en Sofico) por el estado tardo-Franquista.

El Franquismo tuvo también sus Gowex, Bankia, Popular o Banestos. 

SOFICO

SOFICO - Buscar con Google

SOFICO - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

SOFICO - Buscar con Google





























































Málaga en blanco y negro: SOFICO II Congreso​
RUMASA

El Franquismo ayudó a Rumasa, un engendro de empresas con propiedad sobre bancos que no se hubiese aceptado por principio (_*connected lending*_) en ningún país civilizado:

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/b...uiz-mateos-q-e-p-d-rumasa-y-nueva-rumasa.html​
FIDECAYA

https://www.google.es/search?q=fide...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=LjeUWrj2L6mp8wezy72gCw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Vpvt6I06o​
MATESA

​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*Anécdota del Seminario de Derio (Vizcaya)*

Un gargantuesco edificio. Es imposible no verlo si uno va en avión a Bilbao porque esta cerca tanto de aeropuerto antiguo como del nuevo. Actualmente es un edificio comercial multiusos. Hasta tiene hotel y restaurante.

Antiguo seminario de Derio - YouTube

Una monstruosa "Fábrica de Curas" al por mayor, casi _*"Soviética"*_ en su mastodontismo, que empezó la "producción" masiva de sacerdotes en los años 50.






*
Inicio del primer curso del Seminario de Bilbao (Derio), 1956*

Sacerdotes del País Vasco: Balance de 200 años​
Un _*"Magnitogorsk"*_ Nacional-Católico de producción de curas al por mayor. Aparentemente todo iba bien en la España Nacional-Católica. La "Fábrica de curas" iba a pleno rendimiento.

Un curioso poco informado puede deducir erróneamente que el Seminario dejaría de ser tal "tras morir Franco". Pues no, el Seminario cerró tras una sublevación de Seminaristas y Sacerdotes Nazionalistas y Socialistas en...1974.



> Durante aproximadamente 20 años de funcionamiento, el Seminario de Derio destacó por su alto nivel académico y educativo, por el debate ideológico y por su formación intelectual filosófica, teológica y humana. Pero en 1974, tras afrontar el reto de un nuevo modelo de sociedad plural con cosmovisiones y explicaciones culturales diferentes, el Seminario Mayor decide dejar definitivamente el edificio de Derio.
> 
> Nuestra historia



Los seminaristas (antes de cerrar el Seminario) se sublevaron contra las autoridades. 

Los Seminaristas eran (ya en vida de Franco) Nazionalistas vascos y Socialistas.

Hubo amenazas del Gobierno de desterrar de España al Obispo Añoveros, y contra-amenazas de excomuniones:

Cuarenta años del

El "caso Añoveros", 40 años después :: España :: Religión Digital

TEXTO 22: Homilí*a del obispo de Bilbao Antonio Añoveros (24-02-1974)

https://www.google.es/search?q=añov...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=bqORWtn4Ac-p8weXq4qYCg

Terminada la sublevación de Seminaristas el Seminario cerró, tras apenas 18 años de funcionamiento.

¡Qué crisis cultural pasó el Franquismo que hasta los seminaristas le plantaban cara!​


D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> La situación política española actual se corresponde con lo la que la dictadura franquista trato de impedir durante cuarenta años.
> 
> Lo que tenemos, nos guste más o menos, lo tenemos como consecuencia del Régimen Democrático, y la actual situación deriva del mismo y no del régimen anterior extinto hace ya más de cuarenta años.



Le desmiento con el testamento de Franco:

TESTAMENTO DEL GENERALÍSIMO FRANCISCO FRANCO







_*TESTAMENTO DEL GENERALÍSIMO FRANCISCO FRANCO, CAUDILLO DE ESPAÑA

«Españoles: Al llegar para mí la hora de rendir la vida ante el Altísimo y comparecer ante su inapelable juicio pido a Dios que me acoja benigno a su presencia, pues quise vivir y morir como católico. En el nombre de Cristo me honro, y ha sido mi voluntad constante ser hijo fiel de la Iglesia, en cuyo seno voy a morir. Pido perdón a todos, como de todo corazón perdono a cuantos se declararon mis enemigos, sin que yo los tuviera como tales. Creo y deseo no haber tenido otros que aquellos que lo fueron de España, a la que amo hasta el último momento y a la que prometí servir hasta el último aliento de mi vida, que ya sé próximo.

Quiero agradecer a cuantos han colaborado con entusiasmo, entrega y abnegación, en la gran empresa de hacer una España unida, grande y libre. Por el amor que siento por nuestra patria os pido que perseveréis en la unidad y en la paz y que rodeéis al futuro Rey de España, don Juan Carlos de Borbón, del mismo afecto y lealtad que a mí me habéis brindado y le prestéis, en todo momento, el mismo apoyo de colaboración que de vosotros he tenido. No olvidéis que los enemigos de España y de la civilización cristiana están alerta. Velad también vosotros y para ello deponed frente a los supremos intereses de la patria y del pueblo español toda mira personal. No cejéis en alcanzar la justicia social y la cultura para todos los hombres de España y haced de ello vuestro primordial objetivo. Mantened la unidad de las tierras de España, exaltando la rica multiplicidad de sus regiones como fuente de la fortaleza de la unidad de la patria.

Quisiera, en mi último momento, unir los nombres de Dios y de España y abrazaros a todos para gritar juntos, por última vez, en los umbrales de mi muerte, 

"¡Arriba España! ¡Viva España!".» *_​
"Juan Carlos I", así llamado por sus súbditos (entre los cuales yo no estoy), el factotum detrás de los primeros 35 años de R 78 hasta su abdicación en 2014.

Franco mandó obedecerle.

¿Recuerda usted el 23 F?

Discurso del Rey Juan Carlos I, golpe de Estado, febrero 1981 - YouTube

Los militares no "salieron" porque se lo ordenó el tal "Juan Carlos I".

¿Sabe por qué le obedecieron?

Porque esos militares aún eran leales al testamento de Franco.

*El R 78 es la obra post mortem de Franco. 
*
Franco restauró la dinastía francesa Borbón:

Franco nombra sucesor a Juan Carlos I que jura los cargos del movimiento.flv - YouTube

El desastre actual que es eXpaña ha tenido siempre a este hombre -nombraro "Rey" por Franco- de fondo:





































Es "Rey" (de sus súbditos) porque Franco así lo decidió, y Franco dio la orden póstuma (su ÚLTIMA ORDEN) a todos los españoles (¿eXpañoles ya?) de obedecerle.

*Algunas cosas buenas sobre el Franquismo*

Para que vean que no soy parcial.

Disminuyó la deuda pública:







Franco ansiaba tener fama de BUEN PAGADOR. Hasta insistió en pagar a una recién creada RFA las deudas contraidas con el III Reich de Hitler, pese a que se le dijo que jurídicamente el II Reich no existía ya y que la deuda podía considerarse extinta. Franco insistió en pagar a la RFA deudas contraidas con Hitler porque pensaba que la imagen internacional de España como país "fiable" justificaba pagar ese dinero.

Había muchas menos personas en prisión bajo Franco que en la actualidad:













Población reclusa con Franco: 15.000. Hoy: 70.000​
Contraargumento forero:



M. Priede dijo:


> Algunos errores
> 
> La inflación era la vía de crecimiento en todo el mundo occidental, no importaba mucho puesto que ese aumento de la masa monetaria quedaba cubierto por el crecimiento económico (consulta los aumentos del PIB de esos años), lo mismo que ahora China con el yuan. Cuando la economía se estanca llega el problema, pues los trabajadores demandan los aumentos salarias habituales cada año y que obligaban a subir los precios de los bienes de consumo, pero si se produce un crisis no hay manera de colocarlos.
> 
> ...





Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Más intoxicación ignorando la complejidad de la realidad de la época y el contexto.
> 
> Otro ejemplo de paleto con Internec que se cree todas sus teorías sin contrastarlas con la realidad y reduce todo a la comarca y a Franco
> 
> ...



He pasado su comentario a cabecera como contraréplica. Yo no he abierto este hilo para Pontificar. Si foreros me replican o contraargumentan, mejor para todos.

Sí voy a ver los vídeos. Me fascina el proceso de secularización de Occidente, para lo bueno y para lo malo.

*EPÍLOGO: ¿QUÉ HACER? ante tan desolador panorama histórico.*

No quiero terminar el hilo sin mostrar una salida a la pesadilla histórica que es ser eXpañol.
​


----------



## Maxinquaye (22 Feb 2018)

Tenían que haber chupado comunismo por lo menos diez años más para pasar el sarampión y que no se reprodujera.

*FELIPE V MANDA CABRONES*


----------



## Victor Chanov (22 Feb 2018)

Este hilo podría haberlo firmado Monedero, Otegi o Ignacio Escolar: "La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo"

Error de Aynrandiano


----------



## Tales (22 Feb 2018)

En este foro pisas terreno resbaladizo con este hilo.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (22 Feb 2018)

No sabía que un Franco agonizante le confesaba a su médico que su mayor preocupación era el bienestar de su país, ni que él, don Francisco, pudiera elegir el momento político correcto para morirse.
La situación política española actual se corresponde con lo que la dictadura franquista trató y consiguió impedir durante cuarenta años. Lo que tenemos, nos guste más o menos, lo tenemos como consecuencia del Régimen Democrático, y la actual situación deriva del mismo y no del régimen anterior extinto hace ya más de cuarenta años.


----------



## cuatroC (22 Feb 2018)

Muy acertado, sí. El franquismo estaba terminando en los 70. El CVII había dejado al régimen sin dos patas de la mesa. Nuestra singularidad sólo se podía defender sólidamente desde el catolicismo y el catolicismo le dio la espalda a nuestra singularidad. Necesitábamos una nueva religión de Estado y esta sólo podía ser el Antifranquismo, como antes había sido el catolicismo antirepública, y en la república el revolucionarismo antimonarquía, y así desde el antijudaísmo/antiislam de los cristianos viejos.
Ya totalmente organizado cuando murió Franco, el Antifranquismo tomó el poder inmediatamente y comenzó a desarmarlo todo, primero de manera brutal a través de la Constitución y luego poco a poco con lo que quedaba, hasta el día de hoy en que intenta dar sus últimos coletazos, que parece que serán los del país mismo, para jolgorio de los antifranquistas más devotos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> La situación política española actual se corresponde con lo la que la dictadura franquista trato de impedir durante cuarenta años.
> 
> Lo que tenemos, nos guste más o menos, lo tenemos como consecuencia del Régimen Democrático, y la actual situación deriva del mismo y no del régimen anterior extinto hace ya más de cuarenta años.



Le desmiento con el testamento de Franco:

TESTAMENTO DEL GENERALÍSIMO FRANCISCO FRANCO







_*TESTAMENTO DEL GENERALÍSIMO FRANCISCO FRANCO, CAUDILLO DE ESPAÑA



«Españoles: Al llegar para mí la hora de rendir la vida ante el Altísimo y comparecer ante su inapelable juicio pido a Dios que me acoja benigno a su presencia, pues quise vivir y morir como católico. En el nombre de Cristo me honro, y ha sido mi voluntad constante ser hijo fiel de la Iglesia, en cuyo seno voy a morir. Pido perdón a todos, como de todo corazón perdono a cuantos se declararon mis enemigos, sin que yo los tuviera como tales. Creo y deseo no haber tenido otros que aquellos que lo fueron de España, a la que amo hasta el último momento y a la que prometí servir hasta el último aliento de mi vida, que ya sé próximo.

Quiero agradecer a cuantos han colaborado con entusiasmo, entrega y abnegación, en la gran empresa de hacer una España unida, grande y libre. Por el amor que siento por nuestra patria os pido que perseveréis en la unidad y en la paz y que rodeéis al futuro Rey de España, don Juan Carlos de Borbón, del mismo afecto y lealtad que a mí me habéis brindado y le prestéis, en todo momento, el mismo apoyo de colaboración que de vosotros he tenido. No olvidéis que los enemigos de España y de la civilización cristiana están alerta. Velad también vosotros y para ello deponed frente a los supremos intereses de la patria y del pueblo español toda mira personal. No cejéis en alcanzar la justicia social y la cultura para todos los hombres de España y haced de ello vuestro primordial objetivo. Mantened la unidad de las tierras de España, exaltando la rica multiplicidad de sus regiones como fuente de la fortaleza de la unidad de la patria.

Quisiera, en mi último momento, unir los nombres de Dios y de España y abrazaros a todos para gritar juntos, por última vez, en los umbrales de mi muerte, 

"¡Arriba España! ¡Viva España!".» *_​
"Juan Carlos I", así llamado por sus súbditos (entre los cuales yo no estoy), el factotum detrás de los primeros 35 años de R 78.

Franco mandó obedecerle.

¿Recuerda usted el 23 F?

Discurso del Rey Juan Carlos I, golpe de Estado, febrero 1981 - YouTube

Los militares no "salieron" porque se lo ordenó el tal "Juan Carlos I".

¿Sabe por qué le obedecieron?

Porque esos militares aún eran leales al testamento de Franco.

El R 78 es obra post mortem de Franco.


----------



## Abubilla73 (22 Feb 2018)

interesante planteamiento.


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (22 Feb 2018)

Juan Carlos I no solo traicionó a Franco, sino que también fue un perjuro ante las cortes españolas
perjuro - Definición - WordReference.com:


----------



## cuatroC (22 Feb 2018)

Aquí los principios del Movimiento Nacional que había jurado defender Juan Carlos, y Suárez, y Torcuato, y todos ellos:
El principio I establece la unidad nacional y el deber de todos los españoles de servir a la Patria.
El principio II declara el acatamiento de la Nación española a la Ley de Dios formulada por la Iglesia Católica, cuya doctrina inseparable de la conciencia nacional, inspirará las leyes.
El principio III señala la aspiración de España a la instauración de la justicia y la paz entre las naciones.
El principio IV otorga al Ejército el deber de defender la unidad, la integridad y la independencia de la Patria.
El principio V funda la comunidad nacional en el hombre y en la familia. Subordina el interés particular al bien común de la Nación, y pone a todos los españoles bajo el amparo de la Ley.
El principio VI sostiene que las entidades naturales de la vida social (la familia, el municipio y el sindicato) son las estructuras básicas de la comunidad nacional.
El principio VII instaura la Monarquía como forma política, con las notas de la tradición católica, social y representativa.
El principio VIII ordena la participación política a través de la familia, del municipio, del sindicato y demás entidades con representación orgánica que se reconozcan por ley.
El principio IX declara el derecho de los españoles a una justicia independiente, a los beneficios de la educación, a los beneficios de la seguridad social, y a una equitativa distribución de la renta nacional y las cargas fiscales.
El principio X reconoce el derecho al trabajo y a la propiedad privada. La iniciativa privada, fundamento de la actividad económica, deberá ser estimulada, encausada y, en su caso, suplida por la acción del Estado.
El principio XI declara que la empresa constituye una comunidad de intereses y una unidad de propósitos.
El principio XII declara que el Estado procurará perfeccionar la salud física y moral de los españoles y asegurarles unas condiciones dignas de trabajo, e impulsar el progreso económico de la Nación.

Los mismos principios rigen otras de las leyes fundamentales del Reino durante el franquismo. Tales principios no eran defendibles desde la reforma del catolicismo en el Concilio Vaticano II, que concuerda con la decisión del Papa Pablo VI de alejar a la Iglesia del Régimen, labor realizada aquí por el Cardenal Tarancón, (primado desde el 69, presidente de la conferencia Episcoipal desde el 71) un cura antifranquista que había llegado al poder eclesial apoyado por una mayoría de curas antifranquistas. En sus memorias, Tarancón recuerda que tenía la orden de excomunión de Franco en el bolsillo, aunque nunca se atrevió a tanto.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 01:59 ----------

Cuando Juan Carlos, Torcuato, Suárez y los demás pasan de su juramento de las leyes del Régimen al café para todos, no están siendo sino estadistas del Estado que les toca dirigir. Franco y los suyos habían cambiado estas leyes, o habían creado nuevas leyes sobre las anteriores. (Aquí la lista:Leyes Fundamentales del Reino - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre). Tales principios rectores pertenecían ya a otro tiempo y ese otro tiempo ya no tenía su base católica. Ellos como súbditos las habían jurado, ahora como reyes del momento, podían hacer otras nuevas, como Franco había hecho otras nuevas en su tiempo o los anteriores habían hecho las suyas. También Franco había jurado defender la Constitución de la República.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 02:29 ----------

Aunque el Vaticano no había declarado oficialmente Cruzada al Alzamiento, sí lo hicieron la mayoría de sectores católicos en Europa, dado que el bando revolucionario tenía una fuerte esencia matacuras (pues pretendía sustituir al catolicismo como religión popular, e instituir la suya, como llevaban haciendo siglo y medio y aún hoy). El Papa Pío XII difundió el 16 de Abril el mensaje _Con inmenso gozo_ para felicitar al bando triunfador en nuestra guerra:
_
Con inmenso gozo nos dirigimos a vosotros, hijos queridísimos de la Católica España, para expresaros nuestra paterna congratulación por el don de la paz y de la victoria, con que Dios se ha dignado coronar el heroísmo cristiano de vuestra fe y caridad, probado en tantos y tan generosos sufrimientos..._

A los pocos días Franco ofrece la victoria al Cristo de Lepanto, en una adornada ceremonia:
_Señor acepta complacido el esfuerzo de este pueblo, siempre tuyo, que conmigo, por Tu Nombre, ha vencido con heroísmo al enemigo de la Verdad en este siglo. Señor Dios, en cuya mano está todo Derecho y todo Poder, préstame tu asistencia para conducir a este pueblo a la plena libertad del Imperio para gloria tuya y de Tu Iglesia. (...)_

Estos datos están en: Iglesia católica y Guerra Civil Española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En el artículo se observa cómo el redactor intenta distanciar a la Iglesia del Alzamiento, pero lo cierto es que la Guerra Civil fue en gran parte una Cruzada Católica contra sus enemigos, como se enunció innumeras veces durante y después de la contienda.

30 años después las cosas han cambiado. Ya antes Juan XXIII recelaba del "caínismo del Régimen español" y su sucesor y discípulo, Pablo VI, le comenta a su hombre, Tarancón: _El Régimen franquista no tiene futuro. La Iglesia española, si quiere sobrevivir a Franco, deberá irse separando de él poco a poco, pero completamente_
En este artículo se explica bien
Pablo VI: El Pontífice que enfureció a Franco | España | EL PAÍS

España era más que muy católica, lo era desde hacía quién sabe cuánto, era el país católico por excelencia y allá donde fuimos nuestra fe e iglesia era nuestro primer paso, nuestro primer regalo y nuestra primera huella (y quizás será la última), más que nuestro idioma, gastronomía, sistema judicial o de gobierno y todos esos asuntos menores. Teníamos fe verdadera, y el franquismo murió porque ya ni los curas creían en Dios, o al menos en el Dios de España. Y sin él, esto es un sinél. Pocos, de los defensores de Franco o de la España de siempre que hoy escriben, representan aquello por lo que daban su vida los viejos cruzados de España. Somos un país perdido de su esencia. Incluso los izquierdistas no tienen algo evidente a lo que linchar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Feb 2018)

*CONTRA EJEMPLO DE LA URSS*

Tengo este libro:







El autor (primo y ayudante de Franco) cita a Franco en los años 1960 diciendo (¡sorpresa!):

_*Actualmente sólo hay dos países en el mundo que saben a donde van: España y Rusia.*_​
Bien, voy a enmendar la plana a Franco.

"Rusia" (la URSS) era mucho más Racional en la administración de la Cultura Popular que la España Franquista.

En la URSS la Propaganda era Omnipresente en la Cultura Popular, muchas veces era -sí- completamente falsa, pero al menos presentaba ejemplos dignos de emular, alturas morales y estéticas a las cuales se invitaba al ciudadano de la URSS a elevarse:































En la España tardo-Franquista los referentes de la Cultura popular eran los lamentables personajes de las "españoladas":


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (22 Feb 2018)

Hilo muy interesante, como siempre.

Pillo sitio para leer futuras actualizaciones.

Mis diez, RANDiano.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Feb 2018)

Algunos errores

La inflación era la vía de crecimiento en todo el mundo occidental, no importaba mucho puesto que ese aumento de la masa monetaria quedaba cubierto por el crecimiento económico (consulta los aumentos del PIB de esos años), lo mismo que ahora China con el yuan. Cuando la economía se estanca llega el problema, pues los trabajadores demandan los aumentos salarias habituales cada año y que obligaban a subir los precios de los bienes de consumo, pero si se produce un crisis no hay manera de colocarlos.



Los sindicatos fueron irresponsables, pues hacía falta una reconversión industrial reduciendo mano de obra para hacer las empresas rentables, como se hizo en Francia y en Alemania; pero aquí los obreros tomaron el trabajo como un derecho y creyeron que el Estado estaba obligado a proveer y a mejorar su nivel de vida, como si eso dependiera de los decretos ley. Cuando el Estado no dio más de sí vinieron los cierres.

Eso no fue propio sólo de España, consulta los niveles de paro, inflación y destrucción de empresas en el resto de Europa, sobre todo en GB, que perdió por completo su sector industrial. Y lo mismo EEUU, con una inflación desbocada. Desde 1945 el crecimiento económico y el bienestar se consiguió así, mediante inflación, cuando el crecimiento se detuvo vino la crisis social.

La deuda pública en 1975 era irrelevante, no llegaba al 10% y la deuda privada también, y se consiguió eso gracias a lo que te digo, a un aumento constante de la masa monetaria que se quedaba anulado o muy menguado por el incremento del PIB correspondiente.

La compra a plazos no significaba contraer un crédito, similar a lo que hoy hacen tantas empresas, por ejemplo de ordenadores. Y las hipotecas se pactaba unos plazos fijos que en unos años, debido a la inflación y al incremento de salarios se quedaban en muy poco.

Mezclas demasiadas cosas. El franquismo no era un régimen totalitario, había más libertad de la que se piensa. Era una dictadura, cierto, pero que fue abriéndose conforme pasaban los años, y en eso llevas razón. Su ejército tenía sectores modernizados, pero el armamento estaba anticuado para dar servicios a los cientos de miles de soldados que hacían la mili. Yo la hice en 1984 y los camiones y Land-rover eran del Sahara, todos de gasolina, pero iban bastante bien. Ten en cuenta que el gasto de mantenimiento se quedaba en casa, pues en los cuarteles había multitud de soldados mecánicos, lo mismo albañiles, carpinteros. Las unidades más elitistas sí estaba bien pertrechadas, por ejemplo paracaidistas, las COE (estilo a los boinas verdes de EEUU).

Franco ordenó declarar la guerra a Marruecos, pero nadie cumplió esa orden y murió a los pocos días. Hassan sabía muy bien jugar con los tiempos y aceleraba el paso a medida que la enfermedad de Franco se agudizaba. Fue Campechano el que traicionó a los militares españoles y a los saharauis.

Lo que sí hubo fue un incremento enorme de la delincuencia común tras la muerte de Franco (si puedes consulta el número de atracos a sedes bancarias. Diariamente había numerosos) y el terrorismo. Es un puro mito lo de la transición pacífica. La amnistía dejó salir a la calle a los presos políticos, que eran en torno a 60, los demás estaban por terrorismo, algunos con muchos delitos de sangre y que sin embargo también fueron amnistiados, y que volvieron a matar una vez salieron. Pero como la historia la reescriben los progres ahora los quieren homenajear como luchadores por la democracia:

"Los datos que aporta Mariano Sánchez en su obra son demoledores. Entre 1975 y 1983, se produjeron *591* muertes por violencia política (terrorismo de extrema izquierda y extrema derecha, guerra sucia y represión). De ellos, nada menos que *188 *de los asesinados, los menos investigados, entran dentro de lo que el autor denomina violencia política de origen institucional".

La Transición, un cuento de hadas con 591 muertos | Diario Público

El régimen franquista sobrevivió gracias al entreguismo a EEUU. Pío Moa y otros mitificadores de Franco no lo quieren reconocer. Es cierto que teníamos más soberanía que ahora, pero en ningún caso era plena. Y chupábamos cine norteamericano como ahora o más. Las cosas como son. Ese entreguismo fue tan grande que se llegó a lo de Carrero, que ya está más que probado quién lo hizo.

El franquismo, cuya ideología era nacional-católica quedó huérfano cuando perdió el apoyo de la Iglesia tras el Concilio Vaticano II


----------



## Plvs Vltra (22 Feb 2018)

Según este hilo se necesita más República y liberalismo tipo Ayn Rand

Como era de esperar eres in forista desequilibrado 

Mientras tanto 

Seis meses de cárcel por relacionar homosexualidad y pederastia en un vídeo de YouTube | Tribunales | Cadena SER


----------



## burbujadetrufas (22 Feb 2018)

Hay un libro sobre la guerra civil escrito por un periodista ruso (Ilia Ehrenburg), se titula: *España, república de trabajadores*, en él se analiza porqué perdieron los rojos, y el desastre de país que era España... y hay muchas cosas que aún siguen prácticamente igual... recomendable su lectura al 100%.

_«Suele decirse que en la vida de todo hombre hay ratos perdidos. En Madrid, conocí a un periodista que heredó de su padre un pequeño caudal. Enseguida se instaló en una casa de huéspedes, colgó en el armario todas sus corbatas, se sentó a la mesa delante de una cuartilla, cogió la pluma y escribió: *"En la vida de todo hombre hay años perdidos"*. Clavó esta divisa en la pared y se acostó en la cama "en serio y para mucho tiempo". Hace ya mucho tiempo que los "individualistas" gobiernan España, y no es fácil prever cuándo el país se librará de ellos. Ahora acaban de proclamar, seguramente que por distraerse un poco de su tedio, una "República de trabajadores". ¿No hubiera sido mejor estampar en todos los muros de España esta sentencia: *"En la vida de todo pueblo hay siglos perdidos"*?». _ 


PD.- no sé si será fácil conseguirlo hoy en día...

PD2.- lo hay desde 3 euros y pico...

España republica trabajadores - Iberlibro


----------



## Plvs Vltra (22 Feb 2018)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> *"En la vida de todo pueblo hay siglos perdidos"*?»&kn=&isbn=]España republica trabajadores - Iberlibro[/url]



Si esto es masonería pura que es?

Es una negación de los 500 años de historia de España y una proyección del desastre del liberalismo mason en el pasado.

Es el reproche a España de no haber aceptado la supuesta "ilustracion" y subyugada en las élites depravadas.

Creer que lo de hoy es Franquismo no es menos que una enfermedad mental y de gente desequilibrada que no tiene capacidad de comprensión ni entiende que se está viviendo a nivel mundial.

Pobres españoles, sois necios y merecéis lo peor


----------



## ajrf (22 Feb 2018)

Desde luego, después de leer este hilo, el mito de que "con Franco se vivía mejor" ha sido "cazado y bien cazado"


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (22 Feb 2018)

Joder Ayn, no sé de dónde sacas tiempo y fuerzas para estos hilos. Interesante, desde luego.


----------



## tyz (22 Feb 2018)

Qué pasada mis diez.


----------



## M. Priede (22 Feb 2018)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> Hay un libro sobre la guerra civil escrito por un periodista ruso (Ilia Ehrenburg), se titula: *España, república de trabajadores*, en él se analiza porqué perdieron los rojos, y el desastre de país que era España... y hay muchas cosas que aún siguen prácticamente igual... recomendable su lectura al 100%.
> 
> _«Suele decirse que en la vida de todo hombre hay ratos perdidos. En Madrid, conocí a un periodista que heredó de su padre un pequeño caudal. Enseguida se instaló en una casa de huéspedes, colgó en el armario todas sus corbatas, se sentó a la mesa delante de una cuartilla, cogió la pluma y escribió: *"En la vida de todo hombre hay años perdidos"*. Clavó esta divisa en la pared y se acostó en la cama "en serio y para mucho tiempo". Hace ya mucho tiempo que los "individualistas" gobiernan España, y no es fácil prever cuándo el país se librará de ellos. Ahora acaban de proclamar, seguramente que por distraerse un poco de su tedio, una "República de trabajadores". ¿No hubiera sido mejor estampar en todos los muros de España esta sentencia: *"En la vida de todo pueblo hay siglos perdidos"*?». _
> 
> ...



¿Por qué siempre echáis mano de lo peor que se dice de España, sobre todo si lo cuentan extranjeros? Andaban los soviéticos para presumir, en el 36, antes y después.


----------



## outzider (22 Feb 2018)

Con este hilo tocas el cielo, es sublime. Al leerlo veo ordenadas y bien expuestas las ideas que tengo sobre el tema. La muerte de Franco y el comienzo del régimen del 78 son las fechas en que normalmente se divide la historia moderna de España. Y algunos nos han intentado hacer creer que esas fechas marcan un cambio radical en el país. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Los cambios se produjeron despacio, muy despacio, y las estructuras económicas del país siguieron siendo las mismas muchos años, incluso décadas. La crisis económica brutal de finales de los 70 en España ya había comenzado a principios de los 70, y la podredumbre moral y económica del país venía de mucho antes de morir Franco, por muy mal que les siente a los nostálgicos del Franquismo, y por mucho asco que nos dé el régimen del 78, como me da a mí.


----------



## tucco (22 Feb 2018)

No se puede expresar mejor. Ayn convierte las intuiciones en demostraciones.

Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Reese (22 Feb 2018)

> Hermandad Obrera de Acción Católica (HOAC y HOACY)
> 
> Se fundó en el año 1946, a raíz del movimiento de especialización dentro de la Acción Católica Buscar voz..., por la decisiva intervención y estilo que supo imprimirle el trabajador Guillermo Rovirosa, que fue también su fundador. Un año más tarde, el capuchino Venancio Huarte creó en Zaragoza un grupo interparroquial de la H.O.A.C. cuyo núcleo se encontraba en el barrio de Torrero. El primer presidente de la H.O.A.C. de la diócesis de Zaragoza fue Manuel Campos, al que siguieron Ismael Larraz, Jesús García Artal, Ángel Liso, Francisco Sánchez y Luis Solsona. Próxima a la J.O.C., y despegándose de la A.C.G., la H.O.A.C. implica una clara opción por los oprimidos, en solidaridad con el Movimiento Obrero, y por el Evangelio en el seno de la Iglesia. Asume con espíritu crítico ambas historias (la del Movimiento Obrero y la de la Iglesia) y se propone la instauración del hombre nuevo y de la nueva sociedad, a la vez que busca la transformación de la Iglesia más de acuerdo con el Evangelio.
> 
> ...



:rolleye:

Hermandad Obrera de Acción Católica (HOAC y HOACY) - Página de voz - Gran Enciclopedia Aragonesa OnLine


----------



## jmslluch (23 Feb 2018)

Dos acotaciones claves para entender la evolución de la economía española en la transición y mucho más importantes que la crisis del petroleo:

La política de rentas | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

España se halla inmersa desde hace varios años en un proceso inflacionista cuyo origen no fue de inflación de costes, pero que hoy en día se perpetúa fundamentalmente por ese camino. Si se toman los salarios industriales como los más representativos de la compleja estructura salarial y se defiactan por el coste de la vida, vemos que el poder de compra de los asalariados aumentó entre diciembre de 1974 y el mismo mes de 1976 en un 20,2 % en España, en un 12 % en Francia, un 9,7 % en Suecia, un 8,9 % en Italia, un 3,2 % en Alemania Federal, mientras que permaneció estacionario en Gran bretaña y descendió en Suiza y Holanda, en un 0,9 % y un 2,4 % respectivamente. Las últimas informaciones disponibles señalan que los salarios nominales en la industria y la construcción estaban creciendo en los primeros meses de 1977 a un ritmo anual del 37 % frente aun crecimiento del 30 % del coste de la vida; es decir, nuestros salarios reales aumentaban alrededor del 5,5 % anual.

Recordemos, el incremento del IPC de 1977 acabó siendo del 24.4%:







Por otra parte, asistimos en menos de 10 años al cambio estructural más importante de la economía española en cuanto al peso del estado:

ROJO, Luis Ángel (2002) - La economía española en la democracia (1976-2000)

CUADRO 11.2. ADMINISTRACIONES PÚBLICAS: DÉFICIT, RECURSOS Y EMPLEOS NO FINANCIEROS


----------



## RalphWiggum (23 Feb 2018)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Joder Ayn, no sé de dónde sacas tiempo y fuerzas para estos hilos. Interesante, desde luego.




Dijo que lleva siempre encima bolígrafo y bloc. Es buen consejo, así ninguna idea se pierde en el olvido.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2018)

Uf...Villar Palasí...UNESCO...ay madre,...

Paso a cabecera su post. Habré de estudiar el tema. Me suelan sólo los nombres.

En mis fuentes d elos 70 dedicaban un artículo al cierre de los "Amigos de la UNESCO" en Madrid por orden gubernativa. Por lo visto había tensiones internas en el regimen.



> Hoy los partidos (y los sindicatos y la patronal) son los verdaderos órganos del Estado



En mi aún ingenua juventud me asombré al ir a hacer un trámite en un edificio de la Junta de Castilla y León. Allí venía el directorio del edificio. Algo así:



> Planta 3 Ordenación del territorio y Medio Ambiente
> 
> Planta 2 Administración
> 
> ...



UGT y CCOO en un directorio de un edificio público, como si fuesen (¡lo son!) meros apéndices de la administración del Estado.

En muchas ciudades UGT y CCOO ocupan los edificios del antiguo Sindicato Vertical, en ocasiones hasta mantienen el logo en la fachada y todo:


----------



## MASCARADAIII (23 Feb 2018)

*GRAVE ERROR EN TODO TU CONTEXTO. 
*
La destrucción de España comenzo después de la reunión que tuvo Carrero Blanco con Kissinger. El no quería lo que le ofreció y la CIA apoyada por los jesuitas, maximos dirigentes en las sombras de ETA los ayudaron para llevar a cabo sus planes eliminandolo, poniendo a Adolfo suarez, Felipe Gonzalez, Aznar y Rajoy a su servicio bajo una falsa democracia que ya salio amañada. Cada dirigente político español tuvo su correspondiente reunion con el club bilderberger, todos absolutamente. 

*EXTINCIÓN MASIVA 3/1.*
3.474 Días - 17 Horas - 46 Minutos. 

Un saludo musical. 

Brain Damage (Perturbator (Feat. Noir Deco) - Technoir) [AMV] - YouTube


----------



## LPMCL (23 Feb 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Revista _"Ciudadano"_ de 1976. El Estado tardo-Franquista y de la "Transición" maquillaba el muerto de la Economía española _*"dándole a la maquinita"*_ (de imprimir dinero, frase muy de los años 70) para disponer así de recursos por el _*señoreaje*_ estatal (el Estado "gana" el dinero que crea de la nada):
> 
> La UCD animaba a comprarlos para "luchar contra la inflación"...como si la inflación no la causase la misma UCD "dándole a la maquinita" (de hacer billetes), que era la expresión de la época para el aumento de la masa monetaria.



Genial Ayn como siempre. Me uno a Personae para pedir que alguien desarrolle el script generador de gracias automáticas Aynrandianas. 
Me permito humildemente un par de comentarios a tu post:

Técnicamente el estado no tiene ”maquinita” de imprimir. La mecánica del proceso es, emitir deuda (déficits) y que alguien la compre: un banco central o banco privado (forzar desde el estado a estos agentes, vía control directo o vía prometiendo futuros rescates es otra cosa). Viendo los gráficos de deuda de finales de los ’70, no parece que justifiquen la inflación desbocada de dos dígitos en ese mismo periodo. Habría otras dinámicas en juego, que para mí están relacionadas con el despertar del consumismo inducido que comentas, el endeudamiento privado y, sobre todo, nuestros amigos los bancos al acecho dando dinero a toda persona que sepa poner una X en un contrato: los verdaderos creadores del dinero. 







Brevemente, hay 3 teorías del origen de la creación del dinero bancario:

1. Teoría de intermediación financiera: Los bancos son meros intermediarios, reciben depósitos y en base a éstos prestan. Su trabajo sería una gestión temporal de la liquidez; controlar las tasas de retirada de depósitos vs cantidad para prestar y no pillarse los dedos. 

2. Teoría de la reserva fraccionada: Activos bancarios como las reservas de un banco central, sirven para apalancarse sobre ellas y crear dinero. Coeficientes de caja y demás términos teórico académicos tendrían su cabida aquí.

3. Los bancos crean dinero de la nada. “Banks lend money out into existence”. Es la única teoría respaldada por la realidad, fácilmente desarrollable, en la que todo encaja. La contabilidad bancaria (tema para otro día) es fascinante en este sentido: piruetas solo permitidas a ellos. 

Si miras los fenómenos económicos inflacionarios como el de tu comentario desde esta óptica, todo tiene sentido. Y el gran misterio de la “inflación” deja de ser tanto misterio. Los bancos no articulan sino dirigen independientemente la creación de dinero. Los estado están cerca de la tubería por donde sale y se benefician; al ciudadano, ultimo mono, le llega tarde y con todo poder adquisitivo erosionado.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 10:51 ----------




jmslluch dijo:


> España se halla inmersa desde hace varios años en un proceso inflacionista cuyo origen no fue de *inflación de costes*, pero que hoy en día se perpetúa fundamentalmente por ese camino. Si se toman los salarios industriales como los más representativos de la compleja estructura salarial y se defiactan por el coste de la vida, vemos que el poder de compra de los asalariados aumentó entre diciembre de 1974 y el mismo mes de 1976 en un 20,2 % en España, en un 12 % en Francia, un 9,7 % en Suecia, un 8,9 % en Italia, un 3,2 % en Alemania Federal, mientras que permaneció estacionario en Gran bretaña y descendió en Suiza y Holanda, en un 0,9 % y un 2,4 % respectivamente.



La inflación de costes es una consecuencia, no una causa. Los “costes” tienen una denominación monetaria como cualquier otra línea en una cuenta de PyG. El componente monetario es la causa: se refleja aun sin salirse de populares teorías económicas fallidas como la monetarista cuantitativa, MV=PQ. 

No entiendo que trates la inflación como un fenómeno inevitable, y que si ésta se compensa con los salarios (éstos siendo mayores que un determinado cálculo del “coste de la vida”) todo está OK.

En mi mundo, la deflación debería ser norma: derivada del progreso, avances tecnológicos, optimización de procesos productivos. Por la competencia y libre mercado. El salario debería ser siempre mayor que “el coste de la vida” porque ésta sería más barata (por las razones de arriba). Al jubilarte, tu dinero te cundiría más, cuando más lo necesitas (por salud, no ser carga para nadie etc…)

Pero los bancos tienen otra idea sobre lo de arriba: quieren el pound of flesh de cada uno. Su negocio siendo la creación de dinero, a costa de todos los demás. 

Y sobre los manoseables deflactores, instrumentos preferidos de cocineros de datos, no comento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2018)

El Francobloc.

El Urbanismo Franquista (con algunas afortunadas excepciones) es lamentable.

Franco podría haber seguido el modeo de Singapur, otra semi-dictadura desarrolista coetánea:


----------



## M. Priede (23 Feb 2018)

En el enlace que ponéis a El País hay datos impagables. Dice así: _El otro aspecto a considerar es el del paro. La situación es aquí muy grave, pero lo que se necesitan son sugerencias concretas y no simples acusaciones._

*¿Queréis ver cuál era el porcentaje de paro en 1977? PARA QUE VEÁIS LA DEMAGOGIA QUE SE GASTABA LA IZQUIERDA:* en marzo era del 4,9 y a finales de año de había ascendido a la escandalosa cifra de 5,7%

EPA de España Tasa de desempleo (EPA) 1977 | datosmacro.com

Recuerdo muy bien cuando Felipe González se presentó a las elecciones de 1982 prometiendo crear 800.000 puestos de trabajo. *"¡España no resistirá un millón de parados!"* El resultado fue que superamos el 20% y pocas veces bajamos de ahí. 

EN 1996 EL PARO SUPERÓ EL 24% Y LA POBLACIÓN COTIZANTE ERA LA MISMA QUE EN 1975, DOCE MILLONES.


----------



## deslobotomizador (23 Feb 2018)

La judeomasoneria ya estaba infiltrada en el regimen de Franco y dio el golpe con el asesinato de Carrero Blanco cambiando definitivamente el timon y hoy todos los politicos estan a su servicio.Con lo cual seguir con la cantinela de que la culpa la tiene el franquismo ya no cuela.Parece que la izquierda no tiene nuevas ideas y sigue anclada en la idea de que contra franco se vivia mejor.Pues Franco y el franquismo estan muy muertos y enterrados y entonces que mierda estais haciendo.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (23 Feb 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> En el enlace que ponéis a El País hay datos impagables. Dice así: _El otro aspecto a considerar es el del paro. La situación es aquí muy grave, pero lo que se necesitan son sugerencias concretas y no simples acusaciones._
> 
> *¿Queréis ver cuál era el porcentaje de paro en 1977? PARA QUE VEÁIS LA DEMAGOGIA QUE SE GASTABA LA IZQUIERDA:* en marzo era del 4,9 y a finales de año de había ascendido a la escandalosa cifra de 5,7%
> 
> ...



Tu lo has dicho, demagogia o más bien agitación.

Jamás te contestarán O se van por la tangente.

La gente que escribe en este foro son gente que ha creado su propia realidad paralela y que no van a dar el brazo, o su mundo de fantasia, a torcer. Así actúan los fanáticos de una ideología.

El derrotismo de muchos ninis con padres y abuelos de izquierda o antifranquista no se explican o no quieren aceptar que después de sacrificar a España para el Mundialismo y la Unión Europea y sometiendo a España a la ingeniería social más depredadora de Europa, comparada con su tradición tardía, sigan con algo que supuesta mente lucharon en contra, o más bien, algo peor.

Para no aceptar el mínimo pensamiento que con Franco se vivía mejor, producto de la influencia del "Bunker Franquista" (política social de la Falange que suaviza el ala liberal del franquismo, sobre todo, la cual no defiendo ni comparto) se inventan un enemigo imaginario que les sigue acechando y de esa manera legitiman la locura mental en la que viven, ahora aislados en Internet.

Es como la teoria de la conspiración del patriarcado que explica todo los males de las mujeres. .

Por su puesto sigue habiendo ignorancia que era el Franquismo, que era la ya la social democracia según Miguel Ayuso. En el Franquismo habían muchos "pelajes" hasta liberales y socialistas que libremente hacían propaganda de Marx en las universidades y el régimen nobles perseguía etc. Se necesita un analisis ya complejo para saber que pasó en el Franquismo.


----------



## Ludovicus (23 Feb 2018)

Personae dijo:


> Mire, por ejemplo, los datos de paro que tiene hoy Rumanía: clic. 4,6%. Un país maravilloso, sin duda. Si expulsas a la mayor parte de tu población activa, la base del porcentaje mengua, sí, pero los que se quedan son los que tienen trabajo, con lo que te queda un dato la mar de chulo. No dice una mierda en favor del país, pero es bonito, eso hay que reconocerlo.



¿La España de los 60 y 70 "expulsó" a la mayor parte de su población activa?
¿La Rumanía de hoy es como la España de 1975?

Ya sabemos que contra Franco cualquier mentira vale, pero podríais cortaron un poco, ¿no?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Feb 2018)

Añadida la increíble historia de Joaquín Ruiz Giménez: Consejero del Movimiento, presidente de la Propaganda católica y...propagandista marxista.


----------



## pepeleches (23 Feb 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> *¿Queréis ver cuál era el porcentaje de paro en 1977? PARA QUE VEÁIS LA DEMAGOGIA QUE SE GASTABA LA IZQUIERDA:* en marzo era del 4,9 y a finales de año de había ascendido a la escandalosa cifra de 5,7%.



Aquí no se libra nadie de demagogia. Yo alucino cuando la gente habla de la época de Franco amparándose en datos vacíos, sin analizar nada...

Primero, porque las dictaduras dan las cifras que les da la gana. Pregunta al gobierno de Corea del Norte qué renta per cápita tiene y seguro que compite con la de California. En aquellas épocas no existía mucha forma de saber la verdad, y se tardaron años en airear la casa. 

Después, en los 60 y 70 se fueron entre 2 y 3 millones de personas a trabajar fuera. Sería la proporción como si ahora se fueran 4 ó 5 millones

¿TE IMAGINAS LO QUE SIGNIFICA ESO? ¿Cómo cojones se puede pensar que la economía iba de puta madre si tuvieron que irse tantos??? Con una crisis bestial, en la que hablamos de pobreza constantemente se han ido unos pocos miles y nos hemos echado las manos a la cabeza. ¿Cómo crees que debía ser la vida entonces para que emigrase semejeante cantidad?

Económicamente era todo, como ha dicho Ayn Rand, un gigante con pies de barro. La mujer era raro que trabajase. Primero, porque entonces sí que era una sociedad machista en la que el hombre disponía hasta legalmente. Segundo, la mujer tenía vetados muchísimos trabajos, también hasta legalmente. 

Después estaban todo el INI y las empresas públicas. Desde la SEAT, Telefónica, Enagas, Iberia, altos hornos, astilleros, minerías. Que funcionaban...como funcionan las empresas públicas. 

Es decir, un porcentaje muy importante de la economía ocupada por pseudofuncionarios que trabajaban en régimen de monopolio, con sueldos altísimos y una productividad nula, que eran el inmenso colocadero para trabajadores del régimen. Con el problema añadido de que los famosos sectores estratégicos estaban completamente atascados. A finales de los 70 pedías una línea de teléfono e igual tardaban 1 ó 2 años en ponértela, sólo los ricos podían viajar en avión, la luz se iba cada dos por tres...

En los 70 todas esas empresas estaban quebradas, y directamente se hundieron cuando se empezó la apertura al exterior. Empresas públicas nunca pueden competir con empresas privadas. Y con el marrón que se comió Felipe González, al que injustamente se le acusa de desmantelar una industria que ni existía, era industria del pelotazo público. Mira que hay material para meterse con él, y se le acusa de algo obvio: la UE no permitía que la buena vida de estos señores la pagaran el resto de los españoles. 

Además, no existía la lacra que ahora existe de las pensiones. La anterior generación murió joven, entre los muertos en guerra, los encarcelados, los exiliados, los que quedaron tocados de la larguísima postguerra. 

Económicamente, la transición aún no se ha completado. Aún tenemos dos categorías de trabajadores, aún tenemos despidos ridículos, y encima la democracia ha traído burocracia y gasto público. 

Pero me joroba que la gente incluya tanto su ideología en la interpretación de cada época. El que es de derechas ve la época de Franco como una época de prosperidad y trabajo, el que es de izquierdas como una distopía casi nazi. 

Y no fue una cosa ni la otra, pero no hay que olvidar que era una dictadura. Y no hay que olvidar que la inmigración es el mejor y más objetivo de los datos para describir la realidad económica.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Feb 2018)

Ayn... No estoy de acuerdo con ud. en algunos temas... pero tengo que confesar que en esto no tengo nada que objetar.

Siempre he pensado que el actual R78 no es más que la continuación del franquismo. Si franco levantara la cabeza estaría como en casa.

El sistema neo-feudal corrupto que se asentó antes de la dictadura apoyó y auspició a la dictadura y se ha propagado hasta nuestros días, así nos luce el pelo.
De esos polvos estos lodos.

Luego los "hijos de la patria" dirán que si es culpa de felipe, de zapatero, de suarez... haciendo gala de una ceguera mental propia de una ameba. Pero claro, ya se sabe, a alguien hay que echarle la culpa para que no recaiga sobre sus ídolos. 
Lo más cachondo es que muchos de ellos han nacido después de la dictadura y sus únicas referencias son los panfletos propagandísticos del régimen. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que ocurrió realmente pero se creen con derecho a hablar.

Esto tiene una solución fácil. Se tira la baraja y se vuelven a repartir las cartas. Pero claro los que tienen las cartas marcadas no lo permiten y el resto pasa de todo.

En fin, los tentáculos de la dictadura siguen ahí, parasitando al ciudadano.


----------



## Artozqui (23 Feb 2018)

Tres apuntes:
1-En ivoox Disidentes ohí que al acabar el franquismo, aun con grandes sectores que estaban estatalizados, el Estado se apropiaba sólo *del 35% del PIB*.
Por contra ,ahora, aun con todas aquellas macroempresas ya privatizadas(saqueadas), el put. Estado se apropia de *¡más del 50% del PIB!*.

2-Leí aquí en Burbuja-foro que ¡*al final del franquismo había un quinta parte de put. funcionarios de los que hay ahora!*. 

3-*¡Y que no existía el I.V.A.!*

Aynrandiano,podrías poner estos temas a favor de la economía del último franquismo en tu comentario inicial. ¿O no son ciertos? Pregunto,que no lo sé.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (24 Feb 2018)

Probablemente el franquismo murió en 1959 con el Plan de Estabilización y la llegada de los tecnócratas del Opus. También se dice que Franco murió atropellado por un 600.

A partir de entonces España dejó de ser un país al margen del resto de Europa y quedó cada vez más vinculada al resto del bloque occidental, tanto económica como culturalmente. Como en otras épocas de la Historia, aquí hemos ido al rebufo de lo que se cocía de Pirineos para arriba.

Recordemos que en los 60 Franco ya iba por los 70 y tantos años y tampoco puede ir él solo en contra del sentido de la historia, para eso España tendría que haberse convertido en una especie de Corea del Norte en versión falangista.

También en el bloque del Este hubo por esa época una cierta liberalización, y familiares míos que viajaron por esos países me contaron que vamos, allí comunistas de verdad eran cuatro, y el resto estaban esperando a ver qué pasaba, más o menos como aquí con la Falange y los Sindicatos Verticales, que eran un decorado del régimen y había tanta gente de izquierdas como antes de la guerra, o más.

Me gustaría saber qué pensaba Franco en sus últimos años sobre el futuro de España, el hecho de que confiase en volver a traer a los Borbones con Juan Carlos me suena casi a descarte después de valorar otras opciones. 

Leer su testamento me hace pensar en un hombre atormentado por los temores.

No recuerdo dónde leí que en sus últimos días, ya enfermo, cuando se le informó sobre la Marcha Verde, recibió al Presidente del Gobierno de uniforme y se puso a explicarle con un mapa cómo y dónde había que colocar las minas.

Igual tuvo suerte de morirse en el 75, dos o tres años más y la crisis que empezó en el 73 lo tumba.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (24 Feb 2018)

12Monkeys dijo:


> El sistema neo-feudal corrupto que se asentó antes de la dictadura apoyó y auspició a la dictadura y se ha propagado hasta nuestros días, así nos luce el pelo.
> De esos polvos estos lodos.
> 
> Luego los "hijos de la patria" dirán que si es culpa de felipe, de zapatero, de suarez... haciendo gala de una ceguera mental propia de una ameba. Pero claro, ya se sabe, a alguien hay que echarle la culpa para que no recaiga sobre sus ídolos.
> *Lo más cachondo es que muchos de ellos han nacido después de la dictadura y sus únicas referencias son los panfletos propagandísticos del régimen. No tienen ni puta idea de lo que ocurrió realmente p*ero se creen con derecho a hablar.



.

Ja ja ja, es que no tenéis escrúpulos. 

Proyectar sobre los demás haber nacido después de la dictadura y tener como una fuente "los panfletos del régmen" cuando sois vosotros los que estáis lavados del cerebro con la Sexta, Antena 3, *cuéntame lo que pasó *Julio Anguita y sobre todo Trevijano, un americanista para más cojones 

Julio Anguita, elogiado en la CIA

Conferencia de D. Antonio García-Trevijano en Alicante | www.masoneria.es

Antonio GarcÃ­a Trevijano en el programa "La Clave" con Julio Anguita - YouTube

Como la estrategia del sistema para sobrevivir ha triunfado pudriendo la mente de este tipo de gente a la que citó y me dan la razón. Es un mundo de fantasía paralelo que sirve para explicar el derrotismo de haber dejado a franco y estar peor. Por qué no hay otra explicación.

El R78 resultó ser una estafada > se culpa al Franquismo > se inventan un R2018 > el R2018 resultó ser una estafa > se culpa al franquismo > se inventa un R2058 etc.

Y así por su puesto la misma élite liberal controlando al vulgo con sus arrogancia y mezquindad se queda en el poder ad-infinitum Es la ignorancia de no saber ni entender que lo que pasa en España está pasando en todo el planeta. El paletismo cainita de España lo proyecta el Franco. Pobre país!


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2018)

Artozqui dijo:


> Tres apuntes:
> 1-En ivoox Disidentes ohí que al acabar el franquismo, aun con grandes sectores que estaban estatalizados, el Estado se apropiaba sólo *del 35% del PIB*.



No recuerdo la cifra exacta, pero era menos del 35%



Artozqui dijo:


> Por contra ,ahora, aun con todas aquellas macroempresas ya privatizadas(saqueadas), el put. Estado se apropia de *¡más del 50% del PIB!*.



Tampoco es correcto. Según te creas el PIB o no, estará en torno al 40%. Pero con su enorme trampa: al tener el paro tan alto, el porcentaje es más bajo. Al que más se saquea es al trabajador, si hubiera un 4% de paro estaríamos en cifras acojonantes. 



Artozqui dijo:


> 2-Leí aquí en Burbuja-foro que ¡*al final del franquismo había un quinta parte de put. funcionarios de los que hay ahora!*.



Tanta diferencia no había, pero había muchos menos. También ten en cuenta que cuando murió Franco no llegaríamos ni a 35 millones de habitantes, con lo cual la población ha aumentado un 30%. 

Pero sí, las Taifas es lo que tienen. 




Artozqui dijo:


> 3-*¡Y que no existía el I.V.A.!*



El IVA es de los años 80, tras la entrada en la UE. Y si no recuerdo mal, el 1er IVA era del 12%. Ya casi lo hemos doblado. 

Sí, durante la época de Franco había muchos menos impuestos y menos funcionarios. Y muchas menos trabas burocráticas. 

Pero no te creas (ni de coña...) que era un país más próspero. El modelo de empresa cercana al régimen o directamente estatal del INI era un destrozo por su nula productividad. Era como si todas las empresas importantes fueran RTVE, todos los derechos del mundo pero pa ellos era la vida. 

Y era una época mucho más gris. Las carreteras no te las puedes ni imaginar, las ciudades eran otra cosa. No es la sensación de primer mundo, ahora te vas a Alemania o a UK y las cosas no te sorprenden, entonces la diferencia era abismal. 

Te pongo un ejemplo, yo vivía más o menos céntrico, en una ciudad importante de España. Para ir al colegio atravesaba dos solares enormes, llenos de ratas, y atravesaba una acequia que estaba en medio de la ciudad. Y hablamos de los 70!. Hoy nos parecería Siria. 

Hemos mejorado en muchas cosas, pero hemos empeorado en otras. La puñetera corrección política, con lo que costó poder hablar públicamente, con lo que costó apartar a los nostálgicos del régimen o a la iglesia, ahora vuelven con las hogueras. 

O el gasto público, condenándonos a sueldos bajos y mucho paro. 

Pero no, la gente que habla de oídas se imagina una realidad que no existía. Pantalones con rodilleras, zapatos a los que se les cambiaba la suela o se reparaban una y otra vez, flanes como postre especial para los domingos, candados en el teléfono para controlar el gasto, comer fuera de casa una vez al año con suerte. 

Eran...otras épocas. Demasiado mito y poca realidad.


----------



## Ludovicus (24 Feb 2018)

pepeleches dijo:


> Aquí no se libra nadie de demagogia. Yo alucino cuando la gente habla de la época de Franco amparándose en datos vacíos, sin analizar nada...
> 
> Primero, porque las dictaduras dan las cifras que les da la gana. Pregunta al gobierno de Corea del Norte qué renta per cápita tiene y seguro que compite con la de California. En aquellas épocas no existía mucha forma de saber la verdad, y se tardaron años en airear la casa.
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto tardaron en volver, de media, los que se fueron?
¿Se "tuvieron" que ir o eligieron irse porque en los países más ricos de Europa había una gran oferta de empleo mejor pagado que en España?
¿Cuántos españoles hay ahora viviendo y trabajando en el extranjero y qué paro tenemos?

"Datos vacíos y sin analizar" dice el gachó.

En cuanto a la manipulación de las estadísticas económicas por el franquismo, esto está publicado por el El País, conocido órgano de propaganda franquista:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2018)

*Anécdota del Seminario de Derio (Vizcaya)*

Un gargantuesco edificio. Es imposible no verlo si uno va en avión a Bilbao porque esta cerca tanto de aeropuerto antiguo como del nuevo. Actualmente es un edificio comercial multiusos. Hasta tiene hotel y restaurante.

Antiguo seminario de Derio - YouTube

Una monstruosa "Fábrica de Curas" al por mayor, que empezó la "producción" en los años 50.







Aparentemente todo iba bien en la España Nacional-Católica. La "Fábrica de curas" iba a pleno rendimiento.

Un curioso poco informado puede deducir erróneamente que el Seminario dejaría de ser tal "tras morir Franco". Pues no, el Seminario cerró tras una sublevación de Seminaristas y Sacerdotes Nazionalistas y Socialistas en...1974.



> Durante aproximadamente 20 años de funcionamiento, el Seminario de Derio destacó por su alto nivel académico y educativo, por el debate ideológico y por su formación intelectual filosófica, teológica y humana. Pero en 1974, tras afrontar el reto de un nuevo modelo de sociedad plural con cosmovisiones y explicaciones culturales diferentes, el Seminario Mayor decide dejar definitivamente el edificio de Derio.
> 
> Nuestra historia



Los seminaristas (antes de cerrar el Seminario) se sublevaron contra las autoridades. 

Los Seminaristas eran (ya en vida de Franco) Nazionalistas vascos y Socialistas.

Hubo amenazas del Gobierno de desterrar de España al Obispo Añoveros, y contra-amenazas de excomulgar a Franco:

Cuarenta años del

El "caso Añoveros", 40 años después :: España :: Religión Digital

TEXTO 22: Homilí*a del obispo de Bilbao Antonio Añoveros (24-02-1974)

https://www.google.es/search?q=añov...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=bqORWtn4Ac-p8weXq4qYCg

Terminada la sublevación de Seminaristas el Seminario cerró, tras apenas 20 años de funcionamiento.

¡Qué crisis cultural pasó el Franquismo que hasta los seminaristas le plantaban cara!​


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (24 Feb 2018)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni te contesto...
Sigue así que vas muy bien, vas DPM... :Aplauso:


----------



## Plvs Vltra (24 Feb 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Anécdota del Seminario de Derio (Vizcaya)*
> 
> Un gargantuesco edificio. Es imposible no verlo si uno va en avión a Bilbao porque esta cerca tanto de aeropuerto antiguo como del nuevo. Actualmente es un edificio comercial multiusos. Hasta tiene hotel y restaurante.
> 
> ...





Más intoxicación ignorando la complejidad de la realidad de la época y el contexto.

Otro ejemplo de paleto con Internec que se cree todas sus teorías sin contrastarlas con la realidad y reduce todo a la comarca y a Franco

Un contexto que sobrepasa a España y nos llevas a Vaticano II, conspiraciones etc.

El que quiera saber la verdad de lo que pasó con seminarios 

https://youtu.be/82VSMi0VaJw

https://youtu.be/Xc4zhrG_x4I

Obviamente nadie verá el video, sólo les interesa a tres fracesitas de agitación


----------



## pepeleches (24 Feb 2018)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardaron en volver, de media, los que se fueron?
> ¿Se "tuvieron" que ir o eligieron irse porque en los países más ricos de Europa había una gran oferta de empleo mejor pagado que en España?
> ¿Cuántos españoles hay ahora viviendo y trabajando en el extranjero y qué paro tenemos?



Claro, los países ricos son famosos porque su gente emigra, y no al revés. 

Que en los 60 y 70 los españoles se fueran a millones de España y no viniera un solo inmigrante es simplemente casualidad. Qué va a tener eso que ver con la situación económica. 

Un estudio eleva a 700.000 los españoles emigrados con la crisis frente a los 225.000 que arrojan los datos oficiales

Los datos oficiales dicen 250.000, algunas fuentes lo suben a 700.000. Con la enorme trampa de que un buen porcentaje son extranjeros de origen que consiguieron la nacionalidad española. 

Aún así vamos a ser neutros (vamos a poner 500.000). Estamos comparando una migración durante el franquismo que estuvo sobre el 15% de la población activa (una auténtica BURRADA) con otro que ha supuesto el 2,5%. Compara la población activa de entonces con la de ahora. SIETE VECES MÁS. 

¿CÓMO COJONES VAMOS A INTENTAR JUSTIFICAR QUE LA SITUACIÓN ECONÓMICA ERA BUENA?




Ludovicus dijo:


> En cuanto a la manipulación de las estadísticas económicas por el franquismo, esto está publicado por el El País, conocido órgano de propaganda franquista:



¿Y? ¿En qué momento he hablado de deuda?

He dicho además claramente que la democracia ha multiplicado el gasto estatal. No se trata de querer a papá o a mamá, o defender una cosa sobre la otra. Se trata de no mentirse. 

Algunos pintan la época de Franco como un oasis de trabajo bien pagado y buen vivir. Pues no, económicamente sería durísimo volver a esos estándares. 

Y lo prueban esos millones que se fueron. Que no se fueron como ahora, con carrera e idiomas precisamente. Que se fueron a la fábrica, y muchas veces sin contrato. Lo mismo que han venido venezolanos, rumanos, marroquíes. 

Los que se han ido durante la burbuja se han ido con el dinero de sus padres y con una preparación mucho mayor, aunque hayan terminado poniendo hot dogs. Pero en los 60, los catetos éramos nosotros.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (24 Feb 2018)

Excelente tu trabajo, Ayrandiano, como siempre.

Yo también había llegado por mi cuenta a algunas de las conclusiones que citas.

En mi opinión, el inicio del proceso de liberalización social (y económica de España) ha de situarse en 1957, con incorporación de los ministros tecnócratas al gobierno español (muchos de ellos vinculados al Opus Dei). Dos años después, en 1959 se aprobó el Plan de Estabilización.

Una vez que EEUU ganó la II Guerra Mundial, la integración política, económica, cultural, social e ideológica de España en el bloque occidental devino inevitable. El punto de inflexión vino constituido por la remodelación del gobierno franquista en el año 1957:

Gobierno de tecnócratas a partir de 1957 | Apuntes de Historia
Segundo franquismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2018)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Obviamente nadie verá el video, sólo les interesa a tres fracesitas de agitación



He pasado su comentario a cabecera como contraréplica. Yo no he abierto este hilo para Pontificar. Si foreros me replican o contraargumentan, mejor para todos.

Sí voy a ver los vídeos. Me fascina el proceso de secularización de Occidente, para lo bueno y para lo malo.


----------



## stiff upper lip (24 Feb 2018)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> No sabía que un Franco agonizante le confesaba a su médico que su mayor preocupación era el bienestar de su país, ni que él, don Francisco, pudiera elegir el momento político correcto para morirse.
> La situación política española actual se corresponde con lo que la dictadura franquista trató y consiguió impedir durante cuarenta años. Lo que tenemos, nos guste más o menos, lo tenemos como consecuencia del Régimen Democrático, y la actual situación deriva del mismo y no del régimen anterior extinto hace ya más de cuarenta años.



Afirmar que en España hay un régimen democrático implica asumir la completa ignorancia de los mecanismos formales que hacen posible un sistema democrático.

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 21:21 ----------




Plvs Vltra dijo:


> .
> 
> Ja ja ja, es que no tenéis escrúpulos.
> 
> ...



Trevijano del régimen? Usted no sabe lo que dice. Infórmese mejor para no hacer el ridículo.


----------



## Aresti (24 Feb 2018)

Aynrandiano2, si observas estamos siempre discutiendo si rojos o azules, conservador - liberal, franquista - republicano.....

Ahora se dice que son los partidos políticos.....

Bien. Creo que nos equivocamos. Creo que hay un Estado que gobierna en la sombra y a veces no tanto:

Registradores de la propiedad, abogados del estado, técnicos comerciales del estado, inspectores de Hacienda......

He vivido recientemente un proceso legislativo de cerca.... Es imposible que el Parlamento esté al día del fondo del asunto.

Los políticos que salen en la tele no pintan nada. Son estos funcionarios que comento los que configuran lo que es el poder.

Así, no hay cambios sustanciales ni después de la republica ni después de Franco. Sigue ahí el mismo tipo de gente.

Esto explica muchas teorías:

¿Por que sobrevive el franquismo el el R78? Pues porque las Cortes franquistas no eran una democracia orgánica como pensaban. Pero no porque mandase Franco sino porque mandaban otros que luego siguen mandando.


----------



## jmslluch (24 Feb 2018)

pepeleches dijo:


> ..............
> 
> Después, en los 60 y 70 se fueron entre 2 y 3 millones de personas a trabajar fuera. Sería la proporción como si ahora se fueran 4 ó 5 millones
> 
> ...



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - ¿Puede la Península Ibérica sostener a 57 millones de personas?


Ya se ha repetido en el foro unas cuantas veces, empecemos a desmontar esa valoración del mito de la emigración española en los años sesenta, algunas veces parece como si la emigración del periodo lo explicase todo:

Las cifras de la emigración

¿Cuántos españoles emigraron a Europa entre 1960 y 1973?

Las cifras oficiales

Según las cifras oficiales del Instituto Español de Emigración (IEE) entre 1959 y 1973 emigraron al continente europeo un millón de personas(1.066.440); el 71% de los que salieron fuera de España en esos quince años. 
A diferencia de las emigraciones anteriores, en la década de los sesenta se da un movimiento migratorio de carácter rotativo. La mayoría de los emigrantes salen del país con un contrato de trabajo, establecido entre el Instituto Español de Emigración y las autoridades de los países receptores, por un periodo inicial de un año. 
Esa característica favorece un flujo de salidas y retornos anuales; además de una estrecha relación entre la situación económica del país receptor y el volumen de contratos de trabajo que oferta a España.
El desplazamiento medio anual de ese periodo fue de 73.000 personas y, si se descuentan los retornados, de 38.800.








En el gráfico se observan cuatro periodos migratorios:
Una etapa de crecimiento sostenido entre 1961 y 1964
Una fase de reducción de las salidas y aumento de los retornos (1965-68)
La tercera de crecimiento (1968-73)
Y una final en la que desaparecen prácticamente las salidas y aumentan mucho los retornos (1973-1977).

Ahora miremos los censos de la población española:
Evolución de la población española:

Año Población TCP* TCPA**

1900	18.616.630 
1910	19.990.669 7,38%	0,715%
1920	21.388.551 6,99%	0,678%
1930	23.677.095 10,70%	1,022%
1940	26.014.278 9,87%	0,946%
1950	28.117.873 8,09%	0,781%
1960	30.582.936 8,77%	0,844%
1970	33.956.047 11,03%	1,052%
1981	37.742.561 11,15%	0,966%
1991	39.433.942 4,48%	0,439%
2001	40.499.791 2,70%	0,267%
2006	44.708.964 10,39%	1,997%
2008	46.063.511 3,03%	1,504%

TCP= Tasas del crecimiento de la población del periodo
TCPA= Tasas del crecimiento de la población del periodo anualizadas

¿Que tenemos?

Que el periodo de la emigración "masiva española" supuso de media un saldo neto de 38.000 personas al año, que para una población media de unos 32.5 millones, supone el 0.11% de la población, que en el conjunto del periodo 59-73 nos sitúa en un 1.64% de la población total. O lo que es lo mismo el "gran proceso de la emigración española masiva de esos 14 años en su conjunto" apenas supuso demográficamente el equivalente al proceso de entrada de emigrantes en un año durante el periodo 2001-2008, esto, por supuesto, en términos relativos, ya no digamos en términos absolutos.

Para que nos hagamos una idea, y aunque no resulta comparable, dado que los datos demográficos han saltado por los aires, en menos de dos años: Desde enero de 2011 hasta septiembre de 2012, han emigrado de España un total de 927.890 personas, de las cuales 117.523 eran españolas y 810.367 eran extranjeras. Y eso sin tener en cuenta la liquidación demográfica de los españoles de nacimiento y el brutal e incomprensible saldo migratorio de 7 millones de los años demenciales de la burbuja.

Ver más en: La emigración española creció un 21% en 2012

Así que, por favor, a ver si dejamos de hablar de ese cajón de sastre de la emigración española durante los años 60 y principios de los 70, y lo valoremos en sus justos términos.

P.D.: No entro a valorar los diferenciales de crecimiento económico, recordemos que en los años 60 España crecía a un ritmo medio del 8%, ese sería otro tema.

Sobre la tasa de ocupación de mujeres, otro dato clarificador:

Pag. 117

http://revistas.ucm.es/index.php/POSO/article/viewFile/POSO9797330113A/25117

La tasa de ocupación de mujeres en 1975 era superior a la que había en 1995, de hecho hay que esperar hasta 1997 para que se viese superada.

La incorporación de la mujer en el mercado de trabajo se produce yendo al paro.

No se produce una significativa creación de empleo en los últimos 40 años, hasta que basamos el crecimiento en una alocada emisión de deuda propiciada por el mercado absolutamente imperfecto que nos endosan con el euro. 

Por otra parte, el mercado de trabajo queda liquidado, por devaluación salarial fruto de la nueva relación capital/trabajo introducida por millones de pagapensiones, que ni se necesitaban, ni se necesitan, ni se necesitarán, y como consecuencia lógica la laminación, de facto, de mejora alguna en cualquier convenio colectivo.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (24 Feb 2018)

Aynrandiano, te resultará curioso (y trágico) este caso:

Francisco Herranz, fundador de la Falange en Ávila y combatiente en el Alto del León en 1936 -durante los primeros días de la Guerra Civil-, se suicidó en Madrid en el año 1969 en protesta por los cambios políticos, sociales y religiosos que en aquél tiempo estaba experimentando España.

Fue, como vemos, suicidio parecido al del japonés Yukio Mishima, que tuvo lugar tan sólo un año después.

Aquí tienes más información:

Sobre el suicidio de Francisco Herranz

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 23:40 ----------




Aresti dijo:


> Aynrandiano2, si observas estamos siempre discutiendo si rojos o azules, conservador - liberal, franquista - republicano.....
> 
> Ahora se dice que son los partidos políticos.....
> 
> ...



La Brigada Aranzadi cabalga de nuevo: por Enric Juliana

_"*Brigada Aranzadi:* Dícese de la conjunción de altos funcionarios del Estado, magistrados y juristas, que vertebran en estos momentos el principal poder fáctico español, una vez que el Ejército ha dejado de ejercer esa función"_


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2018)

Personae dijo:


> Felipe González es una mierda humana, y todo lo que decía y aún dice son demagogias y cantinfladas. Y la PSOE toda es un enorme cagadero inmundo.
> 
> Pero presentar un crudo dato despojado de su contexto no es una forma seria de analizar un problema social, sea éste cual fuere.
> 
> ...



Hoy la corriente principal consiste en hacernos creer que el franquismo fue algo horrible: miseria, analfabetismo, violencia. Y eso es sencillamente falso. No idealizo el franquismo, simplemente hablo de lo que conocí y viví durante más de una década.


----------



## Victor Chanov (25 Feb 2018)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hoy la corriente principal consiste en hacernos creer que el franquismo fue algo horrible: miseria, analfabetismo, violencia. Y eso es sencillamente falso. No idealizo el franquismo, simplemente hablo de lo que conocí y viví durante más de una década.



Es que el hilo parte de una premisa equivocada

El Franquismo fue precisamente todo lo contrario, el régimen de Franco fue un paréntesis (milagroso paréntesis) en la DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA

Gracias a ese paréntesis de 40 años casi, entre 1939 y 1975, hoy los viejos cobran sus pensiones, por mucho que el sistema quiera tapar que quien creó la seguridad social fue el franquismo


----------



## M. Priede (25 Feb 2018)

pepeleches dijo:


> Aquí no se libra nadie de demagogia. Yo alucino cuando la gente habla de la época de Franco amparándose en datos vacíos, sin analizar nada...
> 
> Primero, porque las dictaduras dan las cifras que les da la gana. Pregunta al gobierno de Corea del Norte qué renta per cápita tiene y seguro que compite con la de California. En aquellas épocas no existía mucha forma de saber la verdad, y se tardaron años en airear la casa.
> 
> Después, en los 60 y 70 se fueron entre 2 y 3 millones de personas a trabajar fuera. Sería la proporción como si ahora se fueran 4 ó 5 millones



Toma, para que analices en lugar de lanzarte a hablar a tontilocas. Me diste una idea y abrí un hilo:

Rebatir un mito en dos renglones: el 'exilio económico' de cuatro o cinco millones de españoles durante el franquismo

Y ahora sigue con el blablabla.




> ¿TE IMAGINAS LO QUE SIGNIFICA ESO? ¿Cómo cojones se puede pensar que la economía iba de puta madre si tuvieron que irse tantos??? Con una crisis bestial, en la que hablamos de pobreza constantemente se han ido unos pocos miles y nos hemos echado las manos a la cabeza. ¿Cómo crees que debía ser la vida entonces para que emigrase semejeante cantidad?
> 
> Económicamente era todo, como ha dicho Ayn Rand, un gigante con pies de barro. La mujer era raro que trabajase. Primero, porque entonces sí que era una sociedad machista en la que el hombre disponía hasta legalmente. Segundo, la mujer tenía vetados muchísimos trabajos, también hasta legalmente.



Ni más ni menos que otros países. Hitler se negaba a que trabajaran las mujeres. Y en EEUU -lee a Marvin Harris- las mujeres empezaron a trabajar cuando el sueldo de los maridos no alcanzaba. *Aquí lo mismo*



> Después estaban todo el INI y las empresas públicas. Desde la SEAT, Telefónica, Enagas, Iberia, altos hornos, astilleros, minerías. Que funcionaban...como funcionan las empresas públicas.
> 
> Es decir, un porcentaje muy importante de la economía ocupada por pseudofuncionarios que trabajaban en régimen de monopolio, con sueldos altísimos y una productividad nula, que eran el inmenso colocadero para trabajadores del régimen. Con el problema añadido de que los famosos sectores estratégicos estaban completamente atascados. A finales de los 70 pedías una línea de teléfono e igual tardaban 1 ó 2 años en ponértela, sólo los ricos podían viajar en avión, la luz se iba cada dos por tres...
> 
> En los 70 todas esas empresas estaban quebradas, y directamente se hundieron cuando se empezó la apertura al exterior.* Empresas públicas nunca pueden competir con empresas privadas.*



Consulta la participación estatal en empresas francesas, alemanas o escandinavas; no digamos japonesas, donde Estado, banca y empresas es casi lo mismo.



> Y con el marrón que se comió Felipe González, al que injustamente se le acusa de desmantelar una industria que ni existía, era industria del pelotazo público.



En qué quedamos, ¿existía o no existía?



> Mira que hay material para meterse con él, y se le acusa de algo obvio: la UE no permitía que la buena vida de estos señores la pagaran el resto de los españoles.



La UE, entonces CEE, dijo que no daba un duro para reconvertir empresas, sólo para cerrarlas y prejubilar plantillas, al paso que los franceses y alemanes seguían subvencionando las suyas. Lo último ha sido que han nacionalizado unos astilleros para que los italianos no se hicieran con ellos.

Consulta la participación en las empresas de los lander o cajas o banca semipública en esos países 



> Además, no existía la lacra que ahora existe de las pensiones. La anterior generación murió joven, entre los muertos en guerra, los encarcelados, los exiliados, los que quedaron tocados de la larguísima postguerra.



El holocausto franquista. Mira que eres bocachancla.



> Económicamente, la transición aún no se ha completado. Aún tenemos dos categorías de trabajadores, aún tenemos despidos ridículos, y encima la democracia ha traído burocracia y gasto público.
> 
> Pero me joroba que la gente incluya tanto su ideología en la interpretación de cada época. El que es de derechas ve la época de Franco como una época de prosperidad y trabajo, el que es de izquierdas como una distopía casi nazi.
> 
> Y no fue una cosa ni la otra, pero no hay que olvidar que era una dictadura. Y no hay que olvidar que la inmigración es el mejor y más objetivo de los datos para describir la realidad económica.



Consulta antes de lanzarte a escribir, anda.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Feb 2018)

> 21 ABR 1978
> 
> Si el diablo cojuelo se dedicara hoy a mostrar los males del siglo madrileño tendría que profundizar más allá de los tejados de las buhardillas. Tendría, sin duda, que bajar a esos más de doscientos sótanos coloreados y oscuros, humeantes y ruidosos, limitados y simbólicos que son las discotecas.Madrid es una de las ciudades de Europa con mayor índice de discotecas percapita. Y es que la vida en las ciudades desciende cada vez más hasta las alcantarillas.



Las discotecas urbanas, un fenómeno sociológico | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS



> B&N ha podido comprobar la existencia de unas
> cinco mil discotecas en España



Blanco y Negro (Madrid) - 22/11/1978, p. 42 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

Popgrama - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Feb 2018)

> La UE, entonces CEE, dijo que no daba un duro para reconvertir empresas, sólo para cerrarlas y prejubilar plantillas, al paso que los franceses y alemanes seguían subvencionando las suyas. Lo último ha sido que han nacionalizado unos astilleros para que los italianos no se hicieran con ellos.
> 
> Consulta la participación en las empresas de los lander o cajas o banca semipública en esos países



El PSOE estaba financiado por el SPD alemán.

me temo que el quid pro quo era nosotros te financiamos y tu destruyes las empresas que nos hacen la competencia.


----------



## O rianxeiro (25 Feb 2018)

Aprecio muchos hilos tuyos y me parece que haces buenos análisis, pero en este pegas unos cuantos patinazos.

No sé ni por dónde empezar, de tan denso que has hecho el hilo, cabrón.

Empezaré por el espíritu de los tiempos: según tu tesis, el landismo y la españolada eran la proyección de la moral nacional. Pues como estaría Italia que nos enseñó el camino con la jaimitada. O como estaría Francia con Fernandel. O como estaría tan sólo unos pocos años más tarde Inglaterra con Benny Hill. 
Has tomado la parte por el todo y te has saltado magnífico cine español de la época, que no me tomaré la molestia de citar porque de sobra conoces.

La degradación moral, el jipismo, las minifaldas, la pérdida de vocaciones religiosas... Y así, gracias a Ayn, descubrimos lo que ya sabíamos: que el régimen de Franco vivía en su tiempo, con sus minifaldas, sus discotecas, sus huelgas estudiantiles y su todo aquello que estaba ocurriendo en Europa al mismo tiempo. No éramos ninguna excepción. Y no, no éramos la URSS y sus niveles represivos.

Perdimos el Sahara. Y Guinea. Pues como debían estar Francia y Reino Unido, que se les desmanteló el imperio enterito en África. Por no hablar del pequepaís Bélgica quedándose sin el Congo:







De nuevo has vuelto a poner la lupa sobre España sin ver que formábamos parte de un todo.

Me reclaman, en otro rato sigo desmontando. Y en muchas cosas tienes razón, pero en otras tantas has hecho trampa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2018)

FINIS HISPANIAE (la destrucción de España) comenzó en el Franquismo. Parte I: ECONOMÍA

La "prosperidad" del "boom económico" de la España de los años 1960 era totalmente ilusoria.

Para empezar la inflación estaba desbocada:

Para continuar gran parte del "desarrollo" de los años 1960 tenía pies de barro: Gran parte de la "expansión" de esos años vino de empresas que desaparecieron en los años 1970, cuando la Economía mundial comenzó a ir peor o -simplemente- se permitió la competencia extranjera:

















































Todas estas marcas han desaparecido.

Con las motos (entonces artículo de necesidad para el transporte, no capricho como ahora) en los años 70 y 80 una "limpia" total de todos los fabricantes españoles:

Sanglas: Desaparecida en 1981.

Sanglas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Nuestra modesta "harley Davidson" nacional. Fue equipamiento de la Guardia Civil:





Lube​
Lube: Desaparecida en 1967.

Lube - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







Bultaco: Desaparecida en 1983


----------



## frangelico (26 Feb 2018)

Así es. Mil veces se ha debatido en este foro, en el que abundan los compradores de paquetes ideológicos que parece deben incluir adquirir el franquismo en bloque tanto si uno es anticomunista como, más risible, si es anti "régimen del 78" (que según algunos destruyó el colosal legado franquista cuando más bien es su continuación incluso con las mismas familias cambiadas de nombre).

Añadiría a la bibliografía citada (el libro de Salgado-Araujo es muy revelador sobre las entrañas y expectativas del régimen) un libro ( "Lectura crítica de _El Capital_", de Raúl Guerra G arrido) que, con la excusa de un secuestro de ETA, se da un paseo por la historia de la industria metalúrgica vasca durante el franquismo, con todos esos vicios ya mil veces relatados : proteccionismo, cuotas, violación de propiedad intelectual (esta es una de las claves de la rápidas ventas tras el ingreso en la UE, muchos propietarios, temblando ante los legítimos pleitos que les esperaban, aceptaron vender a la multinacional de la que papá había sacado idea, marca y a veces hasta producto), estrechez financiera, escala subóptima, relaciones complejas con la fuerza laboral...

En la segunda mitad de la dictadura se hizo un gran esfuerzo de movilización de recursos que alcanzó cierto éxito, esto es cierto, pero el impulso estaba agotado en los primeros 70 y de hecho la situación, en la agonía del régimen, la salvaron:

-EL acuerdo preferente logrado por Fernando María Castiella con la UE, que toleraba ciertas asimetrías comerciales muy favorables a España; y, pese a ello, la situación de la balanza comercial era dantesca y alcanzó lo preapocalíptico al elevarse los precios del petróleo.

-La curiosa orden de ignorar la crisis petrolera poniendo progresivamente a cero el beneficio de CAMPSA, ahí se creó una bomba inflacionaria que estalló a minutos de morir el dictador (la inflación brutal de 1976-77 procede de ahí).

-La emigración, que fue importante, porque 1,5M de personas en una población activa de 12M parecen pocos, pero es que había una trampa añadida en las imaginativas cuentas nacionales del momento: apenas 9M de españoles tenían un trabajo urbano, otros 3,5M eran "trabajadores agrarios" de los que más de dos, no asalariados, es decir, supuestos autónomos, más bien gente al borde del hambre y en parte emigrados. Dada la catastrófica situación de la balanza por cuenta corriente, toda divisa era poca, pero además el alivio que representaba esa emisión masiva de trabajadores pudo ser clave para evitar tensiones en aquellos años.

La mejor prueba de lo endeble de aquella estructura empresarial es que la España abierta al mundo (Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla) demandaba una cesta de bienes muy distinta de la del resto del país, pero no ya en electrónica o automóvil, es que incluso en alimentación y bebidas los gustos (modulados por los precios y calidades) eran bien distintos.

En 1974 España es cierto que en algunos aspectos se codeaba con Europa: el salario medio no rural eran 264.000 Pts brutas anuales, que contra las 412.000 de Francia no eran mala marca (en realidad la proporción es la misma que hoy), pero es que asalariados urbanos eran unos 8M (había autónomos urbanos también) contra más de 18M en Francia, en el tardofranquismo el crecimiento fue elevado pero dibujó una España dual con ciertos grupos viviendo a nivel casi europeo y bolsas de miseria muy importantes; por eso el boom de crecimiento del Estado de 1975 a 1985 que ya se ha expuesto en este hilo y es de gran importancia, había regiones y comarcas del país que seguían en 1930 mientras otras ya estaban a nivel cuasi-europeo, eso sí, con la trampa del hiperproteccionismo que inflaba artificialmente la renta de las regiones industriales respecto al promedio: el País Vasco de 1970 tenía una natalidad que apuntaba a más de 3M de habitantes para antes de fin de siglo y se ha quedado en 2M (siguen siendo ricos, pero a costa de ser menos).

Seguramente si el franquismo hubiera terminado en los primeros 60 o incluso antes, se habría logrado en todo caso un crecimiento importante (en renglones como el automóvil fue impulsado por capital foráneo ya desde el principio) porque era el signo de los tiempos.

En cuanto a lo demográfico, yo diría que más bien fue morirse Franco y comenzar el declive, pero hay razones de fondo más allá de una supuesta decadencia moral, la principal son los anticonceptivos, cuya demanda el régimen logró "remansar" manteniendo a gran parte de la población en la ignorancia absoluta sobre su existencia y, cuando no se podía, creando todo tipo de mecanismos que los hacían inaccesibles. Hay tres fuerzas rectoras de la demografía:

-El impulso biológico, tan fuerte que casi nunca se logra eliminar: en cualquier sociedad del orden del 70% de la gente se reproduce así caigan chuzos de punta, si acaso se puede modular el número de hijos.

-la situación económica, que puede conducir a cierta contracción, pero siempre relativamente ordenada y moderada, incluso reversible en alguna medida: en España los 370k nacimientos de los primeros 90 se vieron superados hasta situarse en torno a 520k (75% del pico absoluto de los 60/70) durante la burbuja, para caer hasta los actuales 400 y pocos mil.

-La tendencia social dirigida por los medios. Es importante pero no tantísimo, al menos no logra impedir unos niveles de natalidad de cierta entidad (España poduce reemplazos ahora mismo para 32-33M de personas, y la situación económica no es nada buena).

La guerra propagandística es totalmente cierto que la perdió el franquismo, y seguramente consintió en ello, desde muy pronto.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (26 Feb 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Trevijano del régimen? Usted no sabe lo que dice. Infórmese mejor para no hacer el ridículo.



Sigue con el romanticismo de la "separación de poderes" que no existe y JAMAS existiría 

Siempre habrá intereses superiores que manejen a los politicos 

[youtube]SLY0y6IR360[/youtube]

Los teóricos trevijanistas de la "separación de poderes" quedan como pobres idealistas románticos.

Jamás existirá una república comandada por el pueblo.


*Tanto Trevijano como Anguita son AGENTES del sistema.*

Un 'Dossier' sobre las vinculaciones de Trevijano con el dictador de Guinea acaba con la carrera política del portavoz de la 'Platajunta' - La Hemeroteca del Buitre

[youtube]Y7C2TFZ0C2U[/youtube]


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2018)

*Los escándalos de corrupción del tardo-Franquismo:*

El "Buen gobierno" del Franquismo se revela como un MITO cuando analizamos los casos de elefantiásicos timos evidentes dejados proliferar y hasta ayudados (ayudas del ICO a Rumasa, "Jerarquías" en Sofico) por el estado tardo-Franquista:

SOFICO

SOFICO - Buscar con Google

SOFICO - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

SOFICO - Buscar con Google





























































Málaga en blanco y negro: SOFICO II Congreso​
RUMASA

El Franquismo ayudó a Rumasa, un engendro de empresas con propiedad sobre bancos que no se hubiese aceptado por principio (_*connected lending*_) en ningún país civilizado:

Analisis Similitudes y Diferencias entre Elon Musk (TESLA) y José maría Ruíz Mateos (Q.E.P.D., RUMASA y NUEVA RUMASA)​
FIDECAYA

https://www.google.es/search?q=fide...-ab&gfe_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=LjeUWrj2L6mp8wezy72gCw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Vpvt6I06o​
MATESA

​


----------



## frangelico (26 Feb 2018)

MATESA es un ejemplo curioso de timo al Estado utilizando mecanismos ligados a las perversiones económicas del régimen: se concedían subvenciones a la exportación, más si era de "tesnología" nacional, y no pocos se inflaron a producir barcos o "telares sin lanzadera" que a veces se contabilizaban como exportaciones y no existieron salvo en la documentación aportada a Comercio. Otras se vendían a precio de dumping (lo que nos hicieron nipones y coreanos a los europeos en general en los 80 en el naval, lo hacía España a la escala que podía en los 60-primeros 70).

SOFICO es el timo del pisito en versión moderna de superfondo y RUMASA llegó a lo delirante, tipo toma control de un banco y se presta a sí mismo medio balance para sus negocietes, incumpliendo todos los principios de la práctica bancaria y muchas leyes por el camino. Esto era común, el caso Banesto no fue más que (la versión politizada y porstituida, hay que añadir, porque podría haber sido viable sin intervención, o con menos) el reventón final de las digestiones que tuvo que hacer esa entidad, la banca Coca (aquel banquero que se suicidó en su elegante casa, hoy hotel de lujo en Chamberí, porque Conde le apremiaba a pagar los créditos con los que compraba hoteles), Garriga Nogués, todos esos escándalos vienen de los 60-70, estallaron cuando ya no quedaba otra, pero eran antiguos.

De hecho la crisis bancaria del 79, que nos costó una pasta, es la consecuencia de todo aquello.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2018)

GOGOR SACERDOTES - Buscar con Google

El escrito de los 339 sacerdotes vascos: 50 años - Gaiak - Euskonews

La dura historia de persecución y tortura a los curas de la prisión de Zamora entra en la querella por los crímenes del franquismo | elplural.com

La Iglesia vasca, de la tradición clerical a la secularizacion | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Xabier Amuriza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Feb 2018)

La actual prensa española es la PRENSA DEL MOVIMIENTO del Franquismo.

ABC, El Inmundo, El Pis...son ya todos indistinguibles...son el _*Pueblo*_ actual.


----------



## frangelico (26 Feb 2018)

De hecho muchos diarios de provincia son literalmente eso: La Nueva España, Alerta,Ideal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Feb 2018)

> el partido carlista es progre desde los años 60-70

















frangelico dijo:


> De hecho muchos diarios de provincia son literalmente eso: La Nueva España, Alerta,Ideal.



Cadena de Prensa del Movimiento - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## frangelico (27 Feb 2018)

Carlos Hugo no pasó una temporada en la mina asturiana jugando a ser obrero? Doble burla, porque hay que ver lo ridículo que resulta un aspirante a reyezuelo metido en el meollo de la clase obrera más impostora que ha existido, que son esos mineros a precio de ingeniero suizo que han succionado más dinero que el programa Apolo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Feb 2018)

He pensado que fuer al revés.

El Franquismo se hundió por el cambio social previo.

El HARAKIRI de las cortes franquistas. Síntoma de un sistema con cero resistencia a ser desmantelado.

Los militares debieron intervenir el _*sabado santo rojo*_. Era su juramento.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Mar 2018)

frangelico dijo:


> MATESA es un ejemplo curioso de timo al Estado utilizando mecanismos ligados a las perversiones económicas del régimen



Pero MATESA fue una estafa al Estado.

Sofico, Fidecaya y Rumasa fueron algo mucho peor, porque se estafó al españolito de a pie.


----------



## Kyle Reese (4 Mar 2018)

No sé si le descubro algo nuevo...sobre la "sección femenina" de la falange, bastante revelador.

Aproximadamente del minuto 18:00 al 20:00 del debate, no tiene desperdicio.

Especial Informativo | La dictadura del feminismo radical - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Mar 2018)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Mar 2018)

CroKeT! dijo:


> ahora la basura de la guasa civil orgullosa de sus motos BMW Alemanas nuevecitas llenas de artilugios para esquilmar al populacho
> 
> y el resto de vehiculos de marcas francesas y alemanas, aun suerte que parte de ellos se fabrican aqui...



Ni motos propias para equipar a CFSE hacemos ya.

Las marcas del Franquismo ni una aguantó un mercado libre: Sanglas, Lube, Derbi...


----------



## cagabandurrias (5 Mar 2018)

Bultaco ha vuelto a estar operativa desde 2014.

Es una marca con un logotipo extraordinario.

Bultaco Brinco 2015, el ciclomotor eléctrico del futuro -- Motos -- Autobild.es


----------



## h2o ras (8 Mar 2018)

Muy interesante, empiezo a leer el hilo, esto promete.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Mar 2018)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> No sé si le descubro algo nuevo...sobre la "sección femenina" de la falange, bastante revelador.
> 
> Aproximadamente del minuto 18:00 al 20:00 del debate, no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Especial Informativo | La dictadura del feminismo radical - YouTube



Paso a cabecera.


----------



## Jomeee (18 Mar 2018)

Vivir en el franquismo y pos franquismo es una verdadera mierda si eres una persona normal-decente y no un psico facha.

Asco es lo que siento de haber vivido en esta puta mierda de país.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Mar 2018)

El mito vuelve...

Juzgado Antiprogre 1958. Encausados franquistas que luego serian de psoe y pp


----------



## Victor Chanov (20 Mar 2018)

Por mucho que subas el hilo cada cierto tiempo, no vas a cambiar la historia

Si tu estás aquí posteando compulsivamente tus magufadas, es gracias a FRANCO

Con la izmierda, estarías abortado


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Abr 2018)

Brote verde: 1975 vs 2016


----------



## Turgot (3 Abr 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *CONTRA EJEMPLO DE LA URSS*
> 
> Tengo este libro:
> 
> ...




Mira, aqui Ayn toca un puto importante

Uno de los problemas actuales de España es que no nos tomamos nada en serio. Desde los años sesenta se instaló la forma de pensar de que todo ha de ser fiesta y jolgorio. Todo es un chiste, una broma.

Obviamente un pueblo que no se toma nada en serio, no puede hacer cosas "aburridas" como ciencia, tecnología o arte digno de tal nombre.

Cuando los falangistas aún tenían algo de influencia se hacía cine social muy crítico (aunque nunca con el régimen en sí, claro), hasta el final de la década de 1950. Ejemplos son El Pisito, El Verdugo, Calle Mayor, El Cochecito, Muerte de un Ciclista, Los Golfos etc.

En la década de los sesenta parece que España ha entrado en otra dimensión: casi todas las películas son de gente que vive en Madrid en pisazos con un coche o varios, o en resorts en Torremolinos, o si sale un pueblo es en plan bucólico y entrañable, riéndose de los brutos del agro. Este tipo de películas continúan en gran medida después del 75 aunque añadiéndoles los necesarios toques progres.

Los personajes que presentan son seres sin más motivación que las materiales y sus (frustradas) ansias sexuales de las que supone hay que reírse.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Abr 2018)

> el primer y "fortísimo" proceso de secularización, es decir, de desaparición de los valores religiosos, ya se produjo en los años 60



El número de ateos y agnósticos casi triplica al de católicos practicantes. La Iglesia desaparece en Guipúzcoa


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2018)

Proyecto de mausoleo para franco


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Abr 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Mira, aqui Ayn toca un puto importante
> 
> Uno de los problemas actuales de España es que no nos tomamos nada en serio. Desde los años sesenta se instaló la forma de pensar de que todo ha de ser fiesta y jolgorio. Todo es un chiste, una broma.
> 
> ...



Y aún el cine "falangista" de los años 1950 es de una pesadumbre existencial terrorífica.



> Muerte de un Ciclista



Es de Bardem.

Es ya una película DISOLVENTE: El ex-falangista desilusionado tiene una amante, y dejan morir al ciclista para que no se descubra su affaire.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2018)

Vean ahora por TVE1 "me debes un muerto".

Horror cultural insondable.

Rodada bajo el Franquismo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 May 2018)

> Los políticos se dividen en dos: los que saben que la patria ha muerto y los qué aún lo ignoran. Franco no lo supo hasta 1959



Formación: Felipe y la computadora (30 de octubre de 1982)


----------



## Fmercury1980 (21 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y aún el cine "falangista" de los años 1950 es de una pesadumbre existencial terrorífica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Has visto la película "Surcos"?


----------



## Patanegra (23 May 2018)

aunque soy mas bien pro-franquista (el menos malo de nuestros ultimos gobernantes) es cierto que la decadencia empezo con su regimen.


----------



## Victor Chanov (24 May 2018)

Compara la España de 1975 y la de 2018

El franquismo gana por goleada al R78, a todos los niveles


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Jun 2018)

Sanísima España 1977, sólo 2 años después de la muerte del sabio caudillo:



elena francis dijo:


> Perros Callejeros 1977 Inicio - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Jun 2018)

Manuel Fraga en acto de Falange:







Luego fundó el partido que abrió las fornteras de España en los años 1990.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Jun 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Compara la España de 1975 y la de 2018
> 
> El franquismo gana por goleada al R78, a todos los niveles



Digame que hay en 2018 que no estuviese ya en modo semilla en 1975.

Hasta ZP estaba ya, haciendo su bachillerato de colegio de curas.


----------



## Mineroblanco (16 Jun 2018)

Usted escribe esas cosas desde una postura ultraconservadora que yo no comparto en absoluto. Si tan permisivo era el régimen de Franco, ¿por qué detenían a los huelguistas?, ¿por qué se torturaba en las comisarias?. ¿por que era imposible comprar libros que negasen la veracidad de los dogmas católicos?, ¿por qué era delito la venta de anticonceptivos, sobre todo la venta de la píldora anticonceptiva? Me refiero a los últimos años del franquismo, no a los primeros meses cuando los franquistas asesinaron sin juicio a decenas de miles de personas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2018)

> Si tan permisivo era el régimen de Franco, ¿por qué detenían a los huelguistas?



Por favor, señor mío.

Camacho salió de la cárcel...¡y regresó a su puesto en la Perkins!

El Fuero del Trabajo le daba tal derecho...al sinsicalidts ilegal.


----------



## D4sser (30 Jun 2018)

Increíble. He alucinado. Desconocía todo esto. 

Realmente me ha impactado la subversión marxista ya en los años 50, y ¡auspiciado desde el propio Estado!

Todos los males actuales surgieron con la caída de la "cultura tradicional": el beta proveedor, la superioridad mujeril en la pareja, la subversión desde el Estado, la destrucción social vendiendo a la propia gente, el engaño conspirativo generalizado, la ausencia de autonomía como país, el esclavismo autoimpuesto para satisfacer el consumismo, la falta de futuro claro...
Y ya a niveles locales, los quinquis de Bcn y la "epidemia" de la droja y la "nueva" ETA en el PV también vienen del franquismo, con su "paternalismo" y hiperproteccionismo totalmente artificial para con esas comunidades, estaban creando monstruos humanos insostenibles, y las consecuencias lógicas que tuvo todo eso.


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Jul 2018)

Todo régimen nuevo echa las culpas al régimen anterior y lo demoniza. Desde la revolución Francesa que echaba las culpas de todo al sistema monárquico Borbon, pasando por los comunistas que echaban las culpas de todos los mares al Zar y mas tarde a la conspiración americana. O los americanos que echan todas las culpas a la colonización Española.


Con el régimen franquista ocurre los mismo, todos los males vienen de Franco y el régimen actual no tiene culpa de nada ya viene de Franco. Es una cosa tan simplista, como buscar muestras de en el pasado de los males de hoy. Es sencillo, siempre vas a encontrar algun ejemplo en el pasado. Me puedo remontar a la revolución Francesa donde empezo la subversión izquierdista progre de hoy en día.


El régimen de Franco era un régimen autoritario, no totalitario como son los comunistas, por lo tanto no aspiraba a regir todos los designios de las vidas de las personas como si hacia el comunista. El franquismo podía reprimir o fomentar distintas accione pero no podía frenar la transformación social que se daba ya no en España sino en todo el continente.


Solo un régimen hoy en día a conseguido en parte mantener las esencias y seguramente aun así hayan evolucionado respecto a cuando nacio. Y ese pais es Corea del Norte.






Como lo consigue: Represión brutal, adoctrinamiento masivo, control total sobre la población y sus movimiento, restricción de turistas y vigilancia de estos, ejecuciones masivas, junto con control total de la economía, control total de la religión.




Por mucho que os coman la cabeza la izquierda, jamas el Franquismo pudo ni tan si quiera lograr lo de Corea del Norte. Ya porque no estaba en el caracter del régimen. Ya solo siendo Capitalista, ya estas definiendo que te vas a tener que abrir al mercado y abrirse al mercado es abrirse al mundo.

En España los Españoles podian emigrar, en los paises comunistas no. Por lo tanto los emigrados estan expuestos a las corrientes culturales,gustos,peliculas,libros y de mas contaminación cultural imperantes.

En España entraban millones de turistas con total libertad de movimiento y sin vigilancia, en los paises comunistas no. Por lo tanto el contacto aunque sea poco, se puede ir dando y por aqui es otro foco de contaminación cultural que transformo a los Españoles.


En España se vendian periodicos extranjeros, la censura era libiana. En los paises comunistas es una censura total. En la URSS se miraban y se consumian productos hechos y consumidos solo para el bloque del este. En España se miraban (con censura) peliculas, musica y libros del extranjero hasta del bloque del este. Otra fuente de contaminación de marxismo cultural.


Los empresarios Españoles, como los empresarios extranjeros podian hacer negocios en España como fuera. Sin control del estado. Eso no ocurria en el bloque comunista. Resultado otra fuente de contaminación cultural.

Por no hablar que Franco jamas tuvo el control religioso del pais. Este lo llevaba Roma. Y los curas que iban a Roma o cualquier otro pais Catolico tambien eran contaminados culturalmente. En el comunismo jamas se dejaria que una papa gobernara ninguna iglesia desde fuera. Cuando abrio un poco la mano fue cuando cayo todo el telón de acero.

Como veis es imposible que el régimen de Franco pudiera no copiar lo que pasaba en paises mas pujantes culturalmente. Ocurre hoy en dia con la mierda del HIp-Hop de los negros de USA que los acaban copiando en españa, y eso mismo ocurria en la España de Franco.


Lo que hay que ver del régimen es en que estado se encontro el país y que es lo que pudo hacer para dejarlo mejor. Y creo que aquí el régimen lo hizo con un notable alto. De una situación muy jodida, lo puso entre los primeros paises del 1 mundo.


Mientras el régimen actual en una situación mas privilegiada apenas pudo mejorar lo que hizo el régimen anterior en lo que respecta a la creación de riqueza. Cuando pudo haberlo hecho mucho mejor, en unas condiciones mas favorables que tuvo el régimen anterior.


----------



## JTinternational (1 Jul 2018)

150000 asesinados de franco (por los 4000de pinochet) 

Por cada asesinado de musolini franco ASESINO 10000

SOMOS EL 2° PAIS CON MAS ASESINADOS EN LAS CUNETAS

SI NO ESTABAS BUTIZADO NO PODÍAS MATRICULARTE EN EL COLEGIO

EL FASCISMO DE FRANCO ERA TOTALITARIO, RACISTA E INVASIVO


----------



## Von Rudel (1 Jul 2018)

JTinternational dijo:


> 150000 asesinados de franco (por los 4000de pinochet)
> 
> Por cada asesinado de musolini franco ASESINO 10000
> 
> ...








_SOMOS EL 2° PAIS CON MAS ASESINADOS EN LAS CUNETAS. :XX::XX::XX:


Una mentira una exageración hecha para desinformar.

El pais que mas población de su pais mato fue la URSS. Con millones de muertos ya no en las cunetas sino utilizados como base de la carretera de Kolima.
Kolimá,"La carretera de los huesos" de Siberia
Kolimá murieron 2 millones de personas







Otro que supera a Franco,incluso con el conteo que hace la izquierda, son los Jemeres rojos de Camboya de 1,5 a 3 millones de muertos.Se han descubierto más de 20 000 fosas comunes, llamadas Campos de la Muerte.​ Los principales descubrimientos de estas fosas se dieron entre 1995 y 1996. 


Mao Zedong, el líder de la China comunista, que según los más recientes estudios fue responsable de por lo menos 70 millones de muertes a lo largo de su borrascosa vida.


Otros que quedaron en las cunetas de armenia y turkia, son los Armenios de 
600 000 - 1 800 000 muertos.


En las cunetas de Ruanda a machetazo limpio, quedaron sobre las cunetas y como comida de alimañas:500 000 - 1 000 000


Coño sin matarme mucho me salen paises donde superan a Franco, con gente en la cuneta y la mayoria son comunistas._


----------



## laresial (2 Jul 2018)

Curioso.
España minuto 8:21

Estereotipos en Padre de Familia - YouTube

¡Toma toma!.

Así que la culpa es de Franco. No me lo esperaba Ayn Randiano...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Jul 2018)

> Franco cediera a Alemania bases militares en este territorio. Le exigía bases en Agadir y en la Isla de Mogador, además de en Canarias. En este punto, Serrano Suñer aseguró por carta a Franco que se llenó de ira al escucharlo «dispuesto a salir de Alemania en aquel mismo momento»: «Sin duda, el Sr. Ministro no ha sido bien entendido por el intérprete y si realmente ha querido decir eso es que no tendrá en cuenta que las Canarias no son colonias españolas, sino un trozo mismo del territorio de mi Patria, una provincia española más igual que Burgos o Madrid».
> Fragmento de la carta de Hitler a Franco
> Fragmento de la carta de Hitler a Franco - Matias Nieto Koenig
> 
> ...



Tanto hacerse los dignos para acabar aceptando bases USA en la península:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Jul 2018)

El partero del R 78:







Su historial en el R 36:


----------



## Turgot (22 Jul 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Su historial en el R 36:



Bueno, siendo honestos Suárez no fue nadie importante en el franquismo. Un cuadro de segundo orden (así como la mayoría de hombres de UCD). El ministerio del movimiento era algo totalmente vacío. Adolfo estaba honestamente convencido de no haber sido nunca franquista. 

La gente se encontró un buen día de 1976 con un presidente del gobierno del que nunca había oído hablar. 

De hecho Fraga se tomó como una afrenta personal que un desconocido como Suárez fuera el elegido por el rey.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ago 2018)

> Adolfo estaba honestamente convencido de no haber sido nunca franquista



Lo cual es un síntoma terrible de la vacuidad total del Franquismo: El supuesto sucesor de José Antonio a la cabeza de "El Partido" no creía en nada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2019)

Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.

Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.

Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.


----------



## Paisaje (9 Mar 2019)

Una razón de peso para trabajar fuera era lo muchísimo que cundían las monedas europeas al cambio con la peseta. 



Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardaron en volver, de media, los que se fueron?
> ¿Se "tuvieron" que ir o eligieron irse porque en los países más ricos de Europa había una gran oferta de empleo mejor pagado que en España?
> ¿Cuántos españoles hay ahora viviendo y trabajando en el extranjero y qué paro tenemos?
> 
> ...


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (28 Mar 2019)

@AYN RANDiano2 hace bien en darse cuenta de la importancia que las asociaciones católicas de base tuvieron en los últimos años del régimen, pues eran los órganos más combativos dentro de lo permitido por el régimen, y permitanme ponerles un ejemplo:
Mi padre y mi abuelo estaban involucrados a principios de los 70 en la lucha por la consecución de derechos sociales en la ciudad, y no había manera de que el alcalde (creo que era don Antolín de Santiago en aquellos años) recibiera a ninguna asociación vecinal, hasta que mediante la mediación de algunos buenos sacerdotes recibió a mi padre, me explico:
Mi padre, como otros muchos profesionales de la época era miembro de la J.O.C (juventud obrera católica) *creo que se llamaba así, no estoy en casa y no le puedo preguntar* una asociación LEGAL que trabajaba en los barrios obreros, mi padre colaboraba con ellos dando clases por las tardes a los jóvenes y a las amas de casa y precisamente por ser profesor (y católico ferviente, aunque luego perdiese la fé, es decir, un hombre sin tacha para el régimen) fué el elegido por las asociaciones del barrio donde colaboraba para interceder entre ellas y el alcalde (que estoy seguro de que fué el señor de Santiago, pues el también era profesor y eso causó cierta simpatía en el) esa reunión hubiese sido imposible sin las asociaciones católicas de base, que eran de las pocas asociaciones legales que podían tener algo de acción política sin provocar una reacción exagerada por parte del régimen, por cierto, y como guiño a su anterior post en este hilo, creo que la J.O.C finalmente se integró en C.C.O.O, y es que (sobretodo en sus inicios) las comisiones obreras beben de la estructura de los sindicatos verticales Y DE LA DOCTRINA SOCIAL DE LA IGLESIA. 


Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (28 Mar 2019)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2019)

_El escaso contraste de los resultados de 1977 con los de 2019 confirmaría por tanto que en estos 42 años apenas se ha movido nada en la política nacional. Habría que considerar además que aquellos resultados de 1977 se producían tras 35 años de dictadura franquista, educación franquista y televisión-cine-adoctrinamiento franquista. 42 años después, casi todos ellos con la educación, los medios y la cultura controlada por la izquierda, los resultados son casi los mismos 

El desconcertante parecido entre las elecciones generales de 1977 y las de 2019_


----------



## D4sser (8 May 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.
> 
> Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.
> 
> Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.



Es que el "régimen" de Franco era Franco imponiendo orden entre el 36 y el 39, y después un batiburrillo político religioso para ir tirando según las concepciones básicas de Franco: orden, vivienda para todos, familia y trabajo, eetc.

No había "programa", no había "ideales" más allá de la religión. Lo de investir al franquismo de programa político lo ha hecho la izmierda a posteriori para justificar el cambio. Dicho rápido y mal si se me permite.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (8 May 2019)

Mayo del 68.

España no es impermeable al resto del mundo. Las cosas siempre nos llegan con retraso pero llegan.


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (8 May 2019)

En fechas tan señaladas es curioso que este pais, su pueblo, hace poco más de 200 años y ante el abandono de su rey catolico decidio ser el mismo y revelarse al sistema de gobierno que proponian los franceses modelno, republicano, democratico yv patatin patatan ...

Esto venia ya de serie y franco poco más podia hacer.

este hilo me parece una chorrada de principio a fin. Para empezar no se puede comparar a España con Rusia. Con cuba quizas ...


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (8 May 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> No había "programa", no había "ideales" más allá de la religión. Lo de investir al franquismo de programa político lo ha hecho la izmierda a posteriori para justificar el cambio. Dicho rápido y mal si se me permite.



franco para empezar era un militar, ni politico, ni economista ... y los de su alrededor igual. Y en vista de lo que había pasado desde el 31, cuando España estaba en manos del pueblo, de la gente cualificada ... la situacion internacional no ayudo mucho; del 39 al 45 guerra mundial y al termino de esta plan marshall para todos menos para españa, y para colmo embargo economico hasta el 58 o así.
Normal que hubiese pobreza, hambre. España no es autoabastecible como la urss ... y los domingos a ver una de alfredo landa para olvidar la miseria. No cabia lugar otra cosa.


----------



## D4sser (8 May 2019)

CERIC MAXWELL dijo:


> franco para empezar era un militar, ni politico, ni economista ... y los de su alrededor igual. Y en vista de lo que había pasado desde el 31, cuando España estaba en manos del pueblo, de la gente cualificada ... la situacion internacional no ayudo mucho; del 39 al 45 guerra mundial y al termino de esta plan marshall para todos menos para españa, y para colmo embargo economico hasta el 58 o así.
> Normal que hubiese pobreza, hambre. España no es autoabastecible como la urss ... y los domingos a ver una de alfredo landa para olvidar la miseria. No cabia lugar otra cosa.



Eso es lo que la izmierda quiere obviar o no entender. Fue una persona que tomó las riendas de una situación SIN COMERLO NI BEBERLO, que no veas cómo se oculta que tenía a varios por delante (San Jurjo, etc.), e hizo lo que su personalidad y formación creía MÁS CORRECTO; no había ideario político porque no era uno ni quería serlo. 

Por eso Ayn habla de ese "vacío" que se produce cuando cambia el régimen y que pronto se ocupó con la basura socialista del R78.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Jul 2019)

_Por eso Ayn habla de ese "vacío" que se produce cuando cambia el régimen _

Tengo "La Historia se confiesa", publicado por La Cierva recién muerto Franco.

Es fascinante por eso, porque Franco está recién muerto. Está escrito "en caliente".

De La Cierva (Franquista al 200%) confiesa que Falange tenía 0.0 arraigo o influencia en el Franquismo, no era más que el atrezzo de un regimen puramente tecnocrático.


----------



## Turgot (5 Jul 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _Por eso Ayn habla de ese "vacío" que se produce cuando cambia el régimen _
> 
> Tengo "La Historia se confiesa", publicado por La Cierva recién muerto Franco.
> 
> ...



Pero eso lo sabía todo el mundo desde circa 1959.


----------



## Guanovirus (5 Jul 2019)

Brutal esta imagen


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2019)

_vivimos en el pais más progremierda de Europa, ¿como iba a querer esto un dictador conservador?

Amenabar -el genio- "Franco flota ahí como un fantasma y la España actual es la que él ideó"_


----------



## P$0€ (22 Sep 2019)

ajrf dijo:


> Desde luego, después de leer este hilo, el mito de que "con Franco se vivía mejor" ha sido "cazado y bien cazado"



No ha dicho exactamente eso. Ha dicho que la decadencia ya empezo en la epoca de Franco no en la transicion.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Sep 2019)

Yo ya voy más allá.

Creo que Franco simplemente FRENÓ TEMPORALMENTE la tendencia autodestructora de los españoles, por su mera voluntad personal.

Sin Franco hubiñesemos sido Sudamérica hace 40 años.

Ahora simplemente vamos hacia Sudamérica, que es nuestro destino dejados a nuestro ser.


----------



## Linthor (25 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo ya voy más allá.
> 
> Creo que Franco simplemente FRENÓ TEMPORALMENTE la tendencia autodestructora de los españoles, por su mera voluntad personal.
> 
> ...



Tampoco lo veo así, nuestro contexto sigue siendo el europeo, por mucho que hayamos tejido nuestra influencia al otro lado del charco. 
La Hispanidad va por encima de esa Sudamérica caótica que hoy en día podemos imaginarnos. 
Sin Franco hubiésemos sido un satélite de la antigua URSS, varias décadas por detrás de la Europa occidental hoy en día, al estilo de lo que son hoy los actuales países que estuvieron bajo la órbita soviética.


----------



## D4sser (25 Sep 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo ya voy más allá.
> 
> Creo que Franco simplemente FRENÓ TEMPORALMENTE la tendencia autodestructora de los españoles, por su mera voluntad personal.
> 
> ...




Sin el genocidio NWO eso que dices no sería cierto; volveríamos a nuestro ser del S.XIX, un pueblo anclado en el polvo del tiempo, sin presente ni futuro. 

En cambio con el inmigracionismo nos van convertir en un estercolero de violencia y degeneración genética


----------



## Visilleras (25 Sep 2019)

Un hilo muy interesante y acertadísimo @AYN RANDiano2

Por cierto,
¿Queda todavía hoy , 2019, algún semanario tipo "Época" o parecido a la extinta "Interviú"?
Recuerdo perfectamente que hace 20 años era habitual encontrar éstas revistas en kioskos:Semanarios, o publicaciones que parecían cada quince días, con artículos en PROFUNDIDAD, sobre temas de Economía, Salud, y Política Internacional que realmente DABA GUSTO LEER.

No me creo la cantinela esa de "Ahora con internet y los móviles, cualquiera puede estar más informado que con esas revistas".

La mayoría de CONTENIDO que existe hoy en día en "periódicos" y "revistas" online es una auténtica MIERDA


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Sep 2019)

_Yo siempre recomiendo leer su testamento

Francisco Franco: "La actitud de la Iglesia nos ha producido una gran decepción"_


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (23 Oct 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> _vivimos en el pais más progremierda de Europa, ¿como iba a querer esto un dictador conservador?
> 
> Amenabar -el genio- "Franco flota ahí como un fantasma y la España actual es la que él ideó"_



Pues así. Venimos de donde venimos queramos o no. Y no va acambiar nada ir moviendo momias de un sitio a otro. Es una simple cuestion historica.
Pongamonos a mover las momias egipcias, la de pobre gente que murio en sus construccion tan solo para satisfacer a faraones despotas ... vamos, es ridiculo


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (23 Oct 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo ya voy más allá.
> 
> Creo que Franco simplemente FRENÓ TEMPORALMENTE la tendencia autodestructora de los españoles, por su mera voluntad personal.
> 
> ...



*

Pero sudamerica Argentina querras referirte.


Mira chile ahora. Ellos van camino de lo nuestro como paso previo para llegar finalmente a lo de Argentina.

Chile es la única esperanza de hispanoamerica y la estan queriendo dinamitar ahora mismo.
*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2019)

Amando de Miguel: Sociología del Franquismo.

El Fraquismo promulgó leyes exactamente opuestas a los principios de falange.


----------



## Akathistos (13 Ene 2020)

No está nada mal el post.

Se debería explicar -no solo dejar caer- su origen tras la guerra civil del 36-39: acabada la guerra se empezó a hacer limpieza de criminales... y tuvieron que parar porque se quedaban sin país, tampoco se podía aclarar responsabilidades por la cantidad de crímenes sin resolver, el masivo encubrimiento de crímenes de vecinos/amigos, y la generalizada infiltración de criminales de guerra en Falange (los famosos camisas nuevas, que fueron muy hábiles haciéndose con el favor de un Franco que no quería a la Falange original), además de que no se podían permitir el exterminio de enemigos debido a la hostilidad internacional a partir de 1943-45.

A eso le sumas la presión de las élites separatistas vascas/catalanas para no hacerles pagar por su traición (todos volvieron a las andadas en menos de 30 años), la presión de los EEUU (que querían un aliado débil sin los recursos de Guinea ecuatorial, Sáhara Occidental; sin políticos honrados y valiosos -financiación por la CIA del PSOE y otros vía Alemania federal-; y sin programa nuclear bélico -vía magnicidio de Carrero Blanco-). Y como muchos han apuntado, la pata cultural de la Iglesia colapsó: el clero vasco y catalán en manos de facinerosos y no se hizo nada, el clero del resto de España creando a CCOO o respaldando revueltas. Y hoy aún sigue respaldando el separatismo... de pena. Una tormenta perfecta.

Ahora bien, las culpas del R78 son ya propias, no heredadas del franquismo. La primera generación política ya pasó hace 25-30 años, la segunda hace 10 años y ahora estamos con la tercera... y no paran de meter la pata, ahora de forma totalmente autónoma. Respecto al asunto económico, un país como España no se debería haber metido en el euro, porque su estructura económica no es competitiva y se habría requerido devaluar la peseta para recuperar competitividad (se hizo en el 94, creo que con 3 consecutivas). Si no hay divisa, la recuperación de competitividad se hace mediante devaluación interna, que es reducción real de salarios y paro.


----------



## Adriano_ (13 Ene 2020)

La industrialización en España fracasó, al igual que fracasaron todos los intentos de modernizar el país porque los españoles son/somos procrastinadores natos y teniendo el ampara de un rey, un caudillo o un lider cualquiera, lo vamos dejando todo para el final.

Cuando tuvimos la oportunidad de una ilustración en España, pedimos el regreso de Fernando VII, un haragán y auténtico cabrón de rey, Jovellanos fué encarcelado, hicimos un motín contra Esquilache, entre otras locuras y cuando tocaba construir vias ferreas para unir España, teniamos a Isabel II, una oronda y ninfómana reina que aun encima se asustó por ir en un tren a 10km/h.

No, España es un erial y siempre lo ha sido, pocas épocas esplendorosas hemos conocido (a mi juicio siempre con los austrias y con los borbones solamente con Carlos III).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2020)

La insinuante erótica durante el gris franquismo


----------



## autsaider (10 Feb 2020)

Jordan Peterson dice que la civilización aparece cuando se cumple dos requisitos:

-El primer requisito es darte cuenta de que con esfuerzo y sacrificio puedes crear un futuro que supera la mejor de tus expectativas. 
¿Pero de qué te sirve una vida de esfuerzo y sacrificios si resulta que los bandidos te lo roban todo porque tu hija está liada con un desgraciado que la trata a palos y les ha abierto las puertas en secreto?
¿De qué te sirve una vida de esfuerzo y sacrificios si vives en un lugar donde el más inútil es el héroe del barrio y el que hace las cosas bien se convierte en blanco de todas las pedradas?
Y no sigo poniendo ejemplos.

-Por tanto no basta con tener una ética personal. Hace falta estar en un lugar donde exista una ética social. La civilización aparece cuando existe una ética personal y además una ética social.

Jordan lo resume mucho. En realidad es más complejo que eso. Pero en esencia Jordan está en lo cierto. La moral es lo que nos hace humanos y es lo que permite que funcionen las cosas.

Al leerlo yo estaba pensando que en España no hay ni ética personal ni ética social.


----------



## juster (10 Feb 2020)

UN DESESPERADO INTENTO PROGRE DE NO ACEPTAR LA EVOLUCION MUNDIAL...
LO UNICO CLARO ES QUE TODOS LOS PAISES ELIGIERON SU CAMINO ...
EL REINO TUVO SIEMPRE UNA GRAN INCAPACIDAD DE ORGANIZARSE...
EN ALEMANIA LOS SINDICATOS SON PAGADOS POR LOS OBREROS...
AQUI SON EMPLEADOS PUBLICOS PUES COBRAN DEL ESTADO ...
QUEREMOS VIVIR COMO LOS NORTE AMERICANOS Y TRABAJAR COMO UN POLITICO...
ESO ES UTOPICO...
CHINA NOS SUPERA PUES TRABAJAN..
EL TENER UN GOBIERNO CON MAS MINISTROS DE EUROPA DEMUESTRA LO QUE DIGO...
Y ENCIMA SON GENTE QUE NUNCA TRABAJO...
EN RESUMEN, DEMASIADOS VIVIENDO DEL IMPUESTO DE LOS QUE PRODUCEN !!!


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Feb 2020)

La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo...

*...y continúa durante el Franquismo.

¿O pensáis que el Franquismo ha terminado? *


----------



## Nut (10 Feb 2020)

El capitalismo español.Llamado en el mundo entero como el capitalismo de "amiguetes" nació tras la guerra.Los oligopolios actuales crecieron durante la dictadura....

*Capitalismo español* es el término con el que se designa por la historiografía la particular forma en que se conformó elcapitalismo en España como sistema económico.....

Tuñón de Lara denomina _vía nacionalista del capitalismo español_ al periodo de autarquía que caracterizó la vida económica entre 1939 y 1959, los veinte primeros años del régimen de Franco, hasta el plan de establización de 1959 que inicia el desarrollismo posterior (1959-1975). Se consolidó la posición oligárquica de grupos financieros y empresariales, vinculados a las familias tradicionales, con algunas adiciones. 

No solo en ese extenso periodo, sino también posteriormente, esos grupos estuvieron en posición de condicionar a su favor las decisiones económicas y políticas(fueron los que montaron el R78 actual....).

Capitalismo español - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Con el fraquismo se fractura territorialmente España.Creando las zonas ricas y pobres del pais.Comienza el gran despoblamiento....Por ejemplo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Feb 2020)

Nut dijo:


> Con el fraquismo se fractura territorialmente España.Creando las zonas ricas y pobres del pais.Comienza el gran despoblamiento....Por ejemplo.



Eso no.

Cataluña y País vasco ya eran mucho más ricas antes de Franco.

Franco precisamente trata de distribuir más la industria con los famosos "polos de desarrollo", algunos de los cuales "prendieron" (Burgos, por ejemplo, antes desierto industrial) y otros no (Linares)


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Feb 2020)

Pillo sitio.
Buen hilo Aynd.


----------



## Pitu24 (12 Feb 2020)

La debacle de España viene desde la época de decadencia del imperio. Desde entonces cuesta abajo y sin frenos con ligeros repuntes que no cambian de rumbo.

El resultado del franquismo es en la escala temporal de regímenes exactamente el mismo que el de los gobiernos de derechas en la escala temporal de legislaturas.

Se trata de un sistema de alternancia entre extremos en donde uno más radical se encarga de introducir las novedades de la agenda y luego el contrario más conservador se encarga de la estabilización de dicha agenda.

Es decir, lo mismo que los gobiernos del PP, que pese a ganar prometiendo desmontar los destrozos del PSOE, acaban por aplacar el debate.

El régimen franquista es al régimen republicano anterior lo que el gobierno del PP es al gobierno del PSOE anterior.

De la misma forma que el PSOE trajo el aborto o la LIVG, y ahora traerá la eutanasia, el PP no solo no lo derogó sino que expulsó el debate de la actualidad y reducido a meras cuestiones de forma (aborto a los 3 o a los 8 meses, LIVG con protección para mujeres o también para abuelas) lo mismo pasará con la eutanasia, cuando dentro de 10-15 años a todo el mundo el parecerá normal y solo se debatirá si matar a los viejos enfermos de cancer y hepatitis o también a todos los mayores de 78 años.


Este modus operandi es demasiado prolongado en el tiempo para que sea una conspiración en la que todos los implicados son conscientes y aceptan su rol. Más bien parece que alguien mueve los hilos y utiliza las piezas del tablero en función de sus intereses, aprovechándose de la personalidad y las creencias de cada uno, y por supuesto también del momento.

La otra opción es que sea fruto de la organización espontánea de las relaciones humanas y por tanto consecuencia de ese “mercado” de intereses en el que uno nunca es del todo libre al tomar decisiones.


----------



## Pitu24 (12 Feb 2020)

Por cierto, @AYN RANDiano2, de la misma forma que es llamativo que durante el propio franquismo estuvieran los comunistas campando como Pedro por su casa, monopolizando la universidad con sus huelgas y demás, resulta igualmente curioso en la cualidad la situación de Venezuela. Desde la primera vez que salió Guaidó en el telediario me pregunté cuánto tardarían en detenerlo o silenciarlo. Y no solo no lo hicieron, sino que parece como si tuviera carta ancha para entrar y salir del país, organizar movidas en cualquier sitio, autoproclamarse presidente, etc. y todo con una tibia respuesta por parte del régimen.


----------



## Nut (12 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Eso no.
> 
> Cataluña y País vasco ya eran mucho más ricas antes de Franco.
> 
> Franco precisamente trata de distribuir más la industria con los famosos "polos de desarrollo", algunos de los cuales "prendieron" (Burgos, por ejemplo, antes desierto industrial) y otros no (Linares)



El Plan de estabilizacion del 59 fue un rescate en toda regla bajo las normas del FMI, es decir del capitalismo salvaje.Y como es habitual en todos los paises donde se han aplicado esas doctrinas significó una brutal emigración del campo a la ciudad y a Europa.

Fue el inicio del despoblamiento.

«Plan de Estabilización» de 1959. La España franquista bajo la supervisión del Fondo Monetario Internacional – Descubrir la Historia


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Feb 2020)

Raulisimo dijo:


> La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo...
> 
> *...y continúa durante el Franquismo.
> 
> ¿O pensáis que el Franquismo ha terminado? *



¿Quién ha hecho la mayor exaltación de la figura de Franco...?


Ah... sí, *el PSOE.





*


----------



## klopec (12 Feb 2020)

Nut dijo:


> El Plan de estabilizacion del 59 fue un rescate en toda regla bajo las normas del FMI, es decir del capitalismo salvaje.Y como es habitual en todos los paises donde se han aplicado esas doctrinas significó una brutal emigración del campo a la ciudad y a Europa.
> 
> Fue el inicio del despoblamiento.



"Capitalismo Salvaje" como se rescató años antes a la Europa occidental de la posguerra mediante un Plan Marshall al que no pudimos acceder en parte por el sabotaje de los rojos y masones del exilio.. Nada de que avergonzarse cuando se van a producir los mayores avances sociales de nuestra historia.

La emigración del campo a la ciudad, como en cualquier economía que da el paso a industrializarse, cosa que España empieza a conseguir después de siglos de atraso.

El problema territorial está casi solucionado en 1975. Es el R78 quien lo reabre y lo lleva al esperpento suicida en el que nos encontramos.

Por lo demás, seguimos ignorando los 15 años perdidos por la II guerra mundial, maquis, etc que bastante hicimos con capear.


----------



## Nut (12 Feb 2020)

Si hombre que si que el FMI es marxismo y de izquierdas.....*

Al Plan Marshall no accedimos `porque Franco no quiso.Pero cuando llevo a la quiebra al pais y vio peligrar su culo, entonces si que quiso la ayuda americana.

*Ahora, los documentos secretos de la diplomacia norteamericana revelan dos grandes novedades. De un lado se descubre cómo el general Franco no quiso aceptar la ayuda occidental que hubiera contribuido a paliar el subdesarrollo español durante dos décadas. *

Editorial | Franco y el Plan Marshall

España quedó fuera del plan Marshall por su “intolerancia religiosa”

**El Fondo Monetario Internacional o FMI (en inglés: International Monetary Fund, IMF) es una organización financiera internacional con sede en Washington D. C., Estados Unidos. *

Nace como idea el 22 de julio de 1944 en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, una reunión de 730 delegados de 44 países aliados de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, entrando en vigor oficialmente el 27 de diciembre de 1945.

Fondo Monetario Internacional - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Los *acuerdos de Bretton Woods*12 son las resoluciones de laconferencia monetaria y financiera de las Naciones Unidas, realizada en el complejo hotelero de Bretton Woods (Nueva Hampshire, Estados Unidos), entre el 1 y el 22 de julio de 1944, que establecieron el nuevo orden económico mundial que estuvo vigente hasta principios de la década de 1970. 

Acuerdos de Bretton Woods - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lo que tiene que hacer este gobierno es antes de tanta memoria histórica y de prohibir es abrir de una puta vez los archivos secretos españoles sobre la guerra sobre la dictadura y demás.......No necesitaria NADA de eso.

El Problema es que todo el chiringuito actual se iría a la porra.Como toda la propaganda franquista, claro.


----------



## Nut (12 Feb 2020)

Que no coño que no.Pero si FRANCO fue un protegido de los EEUU y de los ingleses en la guerra y después.

Evidentemente no lo iban a hacer como al resto de paises porque evidentemente la opinion publica mundial no lo toleraria.Habian muerto sus hijos sus maridos Europa estaba en escombros.

Pero los EEUU le propusieron que atraves de las ong religiosas americanas cristianas protestantes se canalizara esa ayuda así nadie podía decir que los aliados ayudaban a una dictadura fascista que fue aliada de Hitler y Mussolini.

Sino al pueblo español.Pero los jerarcas de la iglesia católica española y Franco se negaron.

Esta explicado en los enlaces que he puesto.

El caso es que Franquito después de ganar la guerra llevo al pais al hundimiento económico y a la quiebra.Y en 1959 el FMI lo tuvo que rescatar.

Y aplicó las recetas por todos conocidas de esas organizaciones del NOW.(FMI,Banco Mundial etc....).


----------



## klopec (12 Feb 2020)

Al Plan Marshall no pudo acceder sobre todo "_gracias_" al trabajo del lobby que organizaron los bribones y sinvergüenzas del exilio rojo en Méjico y EEUU y a la banda de idiotas que componían la administración americana con la tarada de Eleanor Roosevelt a la cabeza.

Todo así hasta que gracias al _Telegrama Kennan_ los usanos se caen del guindo, comienza la "_guerra fría_" y empiezan a ver en España un aliado en su lucha para parar al comunismo genocida.


_El año *1.947* fue clave en el inicio del acercamiento por dos hechos. En primer lugar, se redactó el «*Informe Kennan*”. Este documento, aprobado por la Administración Truman, *defendía la necesidad de que se produjera un acercamiento con Franco*, sin cuestionar su continuidad en el poder, aunque exigiendo que se emprendiesen algunas reformas de signo liberalizador.

En el mes de noviembre de ese mismo año la delegación norteamericana en la ONU se opuso a que se renovase la condena a España, y que se arbitrasen nuevas medidas sancionadoras. A principios del año siguiente, París decidió abrir la frontera con España. En la primavera, el gobierno español consiguió firmar sendos acuerdos económicos con los franceses y británicos. *En los inicios de 1.949 se recibía el primer crédito procedente de un banco norteamericano*, debidamente autorizado por la Casa Blanca. Hay que señalar que se había producido, además, la primera visita de una personalidad política norteamericana a España, la del presidente del Comité de las Fuerzas Armadas del Senado._


----------



## Nut (12 Feb 2020)

El caso es que cuando los fraquistas después de llevar dos décadas en el poder ABSOLUTO se vieron con el agua al cuello por su incompetencia y despues de haber vendido al pais con los humillantes acuerdos de Madrid del 53(las bases), entonces los EEUU diseñaron un Plan Marshall a la medida de España.

*El plan fue puesto en marcha en el mes de julio por medio de un memorándum al Fondo Monetario Internacional, en el que España había ingresado unos meses antes, y de un decreto ley donde se desarrollaban las medidas que ya se habían esbozado en el memorándum. 

Su objetivo inmediato era cortar de raíz la inflación, que había adquirido caracteres alarmantes, especialmente desde 1955, y suprimir una serie de obstáculos e intervenciones estatales que aislaban a nuestra economía de la del resto del mundo y trababan las posibilidades de desarrollo económico. 

Estas trabas e intervenciones, además, estrangulaban la actividad y producían inflación en lugar de crecimiento, perpetuando un círculo vicioso que auguraba un difícil futuro. 

Un pequeño pero selecto grupo de economistas españoles (encabezados por Joan Sardá desde el Servicio de Estudios del Banco de España), con asesoramiento del FMI y del Gobierno de Estados Unidos.*

El año en que Franco aprendió economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Feb 2020)

Nut dijo:


> suprimir una serie de obstáculos e intervenciones estatales que aislaban a nuestra economía de la del resto del mundo y trababan las posibilidades de desarrollo económico



Tengo un libro sobre Barreiros.

Un alto directivo explica cómo tenían que conseguir PIEZAS VITALES en los años 1950. Piezas de pararte la fábrica si no las tenías.

El directivo tenía que viajar personalmente a Suiza con divisas en negro, comprar la pieza en la fábrica suiza y luego traerla de vuelta a España en su equipaje personal escondida.

Era una locura tener que producir en un estado autárquico y en el que necesitabas permisos oficiales para comprar nada en el exranjero.


----------



## Aeneas (14 Feb 2020)

Qué hilo más bueno y bien documentado. Te doy mis dies randy. ¿Cuánto te ha llevado hacer este hilo? A mi me supondrían semanas de trabajo e investigación, también porque soy mucho más joven y no conozco de primera mano las fuentes que tienes.

Una cosilla, sobre la caida de ordenaciones de curas yo tengo una teoría. Es que con Franco los curas eran funcionarios, les pagaba el estado. No sé el salario que tenían entonces, pero actualmente un cura, al menos de un pequeño pueblo, es casi un muerto de hambre. Me imagino que entonces estarían mejor pagados. También es verdad que entonces se metía cada elemento a cura... Por ejemplo mis padres me contaban que era muy común que un cura llegase al pueblo con su "cuñada" y su "sobrino" (ya me entiendes) y era algo muy normal a pesar de ser un régimen muy católico. O sea, que era como el típico funcionario pero en un trabajo cuya mayor dificultad era aprender latín en el seminario lo cual suele ser una puerta abierta a que se meta toda clase de gente.

En fin, no estoy muy puesto en el tema, seguro que tú que viviste aquella época puedes arrojar más luz.


----------



## P$0€ (14 Feb 2020)

Nut dijo:


> Si hombre que si que el FMI es marxismo y de izquierdas.....*
> 
> Al Plan Marshall no accedimos `porque Franco no quiso.Pero cuando llevo a la quiebra al pais y vio peligrar su culo, entonces si que quiso la ayuda americana.
> 
> ...





Stalin tambien la rechazo. Porque esa "ayuda" no seria a cambio de nada. Lo mismo que nos ha pasado con la "ayudas" de UE, no nos lo han dado a cambio de nada...


----------



## Nut (15 Feb 2020)

La rechazo al principio.......Pero en el 53 se bajo los pantalones totalmente.Claro que no fue a cambio de nada.Las Bases militares.Te parece poco.

Pero en el 59 fue mas el evitar que un pais de la esfera Occidental se fuera a la ruina, se hundiera economicamente.Era la guerra fría.Por eso intervinieron el pais económicamente y apartaron a Franco de ahí.Poniendo a los tecnócratas del Opus.


----------



## klopec (15 Feb 2020)

No se rechazó ninguna ayuda. El bloque internacional fue impuesto sobre todo gracias al trabajo en la Sociedad de Naciones / ONU de los traidores masones exiliados como Fernando De los Rios e Indalecio Prieto.

De cualquier forma y gracias a una gran labor diplomática fue posible la anulación de la condena de la ONU, el reconocimiento internacional y la concesión de ayudas económicas lo que conllevó la aniquilación diplomática de la República en el exilio.

Una vez completada la vuelta de España a la comunidad internacional es posible abandonar la autarquía y comenzar las reformas no acometidas en siglos y alcanzar un puesto entre las economías más desarrolladas.

Por supuesto que ello conlleva la participación en la guerra contra el comunismo y la aceptación de la colaboración con el bando democrático. De hecho, 40 años después del final del Régimen de Franco LAS BASES SIGUEN EN ESPAÑA.

En resumen, para hacer valoraciones negativas de la etapa de Franco la banda tarada antifranquista tiene que ocultar tal cantidad de hechos y datos que sus patrañas caen por su propio peso.


----------



## reconvertido (19 Feb 2020)

Si, marxista monetario para ricos, marxista subversivo social para joder a los no-ricos.


----------



## reconvertido (19 Feb 2020)

No hijo no.
Por ricos me refiero a eso, a ricos:

Banca.
Gran empresa.


----------



## reconvertido (19 Feb 2020)

Off-topic del hilo (jran hilo de @AYN RANDiano2 por cierto), vi en burbuja no se dónde, un post que llevaba a un libro en pdf sobre la destrucción de las costumbres populares durante el régimen de Franco, y la sustitución en los años 50 y 60 por el culto al dinero.
Lo perdí y no sé en que hilo esta.

He repasado este hilo por si por un casual era este, pero no.

Si alguno sabéis de qué hablo agradecería enlace.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Nut (19 Feb 2020)

*Nuestra Cruzada es la única lucha en la que los ricos que fueron a la guerra salieron más ricos. Francisco Franco, 1942. 

Los orígenes del capitalismo español*

El franquismo fue el caldo de cultivo esencial para ese desarrollo: protegió la iniciativa privada de esos sectores, en unos momentos en que el crecimiento económico, debido a los estragos de la guerra, era asombroso, gracias a la entrada de las primeras divisas generadas por el turismo, las remesas de los emigrantes y las inversiones extranjeras.

Además, el régimen mantuvo un sistema fiscal privilegiado, que cargaba todo el peso sobre los trabajadores (algo similar a lo que sucede hoy en día); aprovechó la pasividad y obediencia de la clase obrera (provocada por la despolitización y la ausencia de sindicatos de clase), y propició unas condiciones laborales muy ventajosas para las empresas; estableció un sistema basado en la corrupción sistémica.

El poder económico de España tiene su origen durante el franquismo


----------



## reconvertido (19 Feb 2020)

Qué manía confundir la compra del Estado por parte de las empresas con que el Estado sea malo.

La opción al Estado es Zimbawe, los señores de la guerra, eso es ultraliberalismo.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Feb 2020)

Claro.
Todo es culpa edl Estado.

Si lo que hay es de rojos, es culpa del Estado.
Si lo que hay es un neoliberalismo campante, es culpa del Estado también.
Nunca se puede dar la perfección liberal porque siempre hay un Estado al que culpar EN VUESTROS DELIRIOS.
Menuda pedrada que lveaís algunos jajajajaja.


----------



## reconvertido (20 Feb 2020)

Perdona bonito, el liberalismo original (que no el neo-liberalismo) se diseñó para un hombre libre, no oprimido por otros hombres, y para eso propugna:

Un Estado fuerte.
Un Estado con asistencia social.
El neo-liberlaismo es sólo el feudalismo de siempre.

Lo de Zimbawe Somalia:

Es 100% iniciativa privada llevada al extremo.
Gestión privada de todo.
Los señores de la guerra proveen de seguridad privada, cada uno con su ley privada y propia.
Los "piratas" de Zimbawe Somalia son funcionarios privados de aduanas privados imponiendo aranceles aduaneros con los métodos que consideran necesarios.
PD: Cambiado porque @pepeleches me hizo notar mi error geográfico.


----------



## Decipher (21 Feb 2020)

Interesante hilo, puedo discrepar con algunas cosas pero la tesis central es mas que evidente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2020)

_El franquismo fue el que finalmente consiguió lo que los anteriores regímenes no habían conseguido: DERROTAR AL PUEBLO_



Alex Cosma dijo:


> La verdadera hispanidad, la de los pueblos peninsulares, era y es odiada y combatida por todas las élites de poder... Y han sido éstas las que han inoculado la división, enfrentamiento y odio entre iguales... porque de esa manera nadie necesita a nadie y todos dependen del ESTADO (de las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman y de sus creaciones, empezando por la principal, el capitalismo).
> 
> El famoso "atraso" de España, lejos de ser un problema, fue su salvación.
> El "atraso" era la muestra de LIBERTAD de los pueblos peninsulares, contra las intenciones del PODER.
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo pero son ideas que me obligan a pensar, y eso es muy bueno.

Escribí este extraño hilo:

HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo

Franco destruyó la España tradicional, y esto es una gran paradoja.

Aynrandiano entiendo que te vayas, pero por otro lado, ¿por qué no considerar dar valor a tu vida y luchar por defender lo que es justo y tuyo?


----------



## Alex Cosma (11 Abr 2020)

Lo "bueno" de la época del franquismo fue bueno para el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL y nocivo para el PUEBLO, sobre todo en lo concerniente a LIBERTAD Y CULTURA. El franquismo fue liberticida y culturicida.

El franquismo consiguió lo que no consiguieron los regímenes anteriores, los cuales no pudieron, hasta entonces, destruir al PUEBLO... sobre todo al mundo rural, que siempre ha sido el objetivo número uno del ESTADO

Los que con el franquismo fueron obligados a emigrar del rural a la ciudad aún mantuvieron cierta moral, tradiciones, ayudas, cooperación, etc. y eso es lo que todo el mundo recuerda como positivo...

El resto de lo "positivo" del franquismo no es tal (desarrollo, industrialización, etc), y es una lástima que el PUEBLO cayera en esa trampa. Sí, la modernidad es toda ella una FARSA, y por esto está terminando como está terminando.

Fue precisamente el franquismo el que consiguió destruir el mundo rural, sus formas de vida y existencia, y a la familia extensa, la propia de los pueblo ibéricos. A partir de ahí se dio paso a la familia nuclear, todavía funcional, pero ya con muchas taras.

Y ya a partir de la transición se empezó a destruir lo que aún quedaba en las ciudades de la cosmovisión y cultura popular...

Ahora ya no hay PUEBLO con cultura propia y enfrentado al PODER, sino un populacho aculturado y dependiente del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, y que es tirado a la basura (sustitución por inmigración y/o genocidado por pandemias) después de haber sido usado.

Todo el que quiera evitar ese triste final que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tiene preparado para él y los suyos, debe saber que ha de echar abajo dicho dúo, en una revolución popular y axiológica, de abajo hacia arriba.

Los que deféndeis la existencia del ESTADO, daos por muertos.
Los que deféndeis la existencia del CAPITALISMO (que es una creación del ESTADO y no su enemigo), también.


----------



## makwa (11 Abr 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.
> 
> Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.
> 
> Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.




Díganos ya puestos, cómo se hubiera podido conseguir una España culturalmente más sana, resistente al R-78, menos de izquierdas, natalista, incorrupta.

Tampoco puedo entender porque opone una inexistente "España sana" al régimen del 78. Aunque nos cueste mucho identificar a los políticos con sus votantes, y con el auténtico "espiritu y realidad del pueblo", no hay duda de que Franco había muerto y que el país debía iniciar una nueva singladura y que lo iba a hacer con diferentes fuerzas políticas, para bien o para mal, según decidieran las urnas.

En puridad nadie puede decir que no nos mereciésemos esos políticos. Es cierto que con más nivel cultural tal vez hubiesen sido otros, pero en cualquier caso están los otros elementos que menciona como el antinatalismo o el ser muy de izquierdas que no cuadran en la ecuación. 
por lo menos en las urnas ese muy de izquierdas difícilmente se verificó, salvo que contemos como "anarquistas el 30% de población que no acude a las urnas.


----------



## Erasithanatos (11 Abr 2020)

España estaba ya sentenciada desde que los financieros usureros internacionales y la castuza española apátrida les entregó la capacidad de crear dinero de la nada. Recomiendo altamente esta lectura:

*LOS ROTHSCHILD EN ESPAÑA
por Henry Coston*

http://infokrisis.blogia.com/2008/0...kYm0K0sTZ-nI8uIqAj__0iwIfBzWX6lOVyrbWJUcW0hEw

"
Entretanto, la situación financiera de España se agravaba, y los Rothschild exigieron el reembolso de los quince millones prestados. Como el conde de Toreno no se apresurara demasiado en cumplir, lo compraron pura y simplemente (se habla de un regalo de 1.660.000 francos oro). Por este medio, los Rothschild recuperaron casi totalmente sus fondos. Pero nunca perdonaron «la infame ingratitud y la codicia sin escrúpulos» del ministro de Finanzas español, para el Estado español. El que estuviera en posesión de estas dos minas, dominaría el mercado en forma de monopolio y podría fijar el precio. de este metal.
"


----------



## makwa (11 Abr 2020)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> España estaba ya sentenciada desde que los financieros usureros internacionales y la castuza española apátrida les entregó la capacidad de crear dinero de la nada. Recomiendo altamente esta lectura:
> 
> *LOS ROTHSCHILD EN ESPAÑA
> por Henry Coston*
> ...



Si bueno esto ya lMarx lo deifinió como la concentración creciente del capital en cada vez menos manos. son los designios del capitalismo y de sus élites cada vez más poderosas merced a la fiscalidad más relajada de sus cómplices gobiernos
La intrahistoria de los nombres propios es un poco la anécdota. si no se llamaran Rotschild se llamarian X


----------



## Adriano_ (11 Abr 2020)

No hay mas que echar un vistazo a la historia para poder ver que a los españoles nos gusta que nos den caña.


----------



## Adriano_ (11 Abr 2020)

No podemos olvidar que la España tradicional gustaba de arrojar basura por los balcones e ir tapados hasta los tobillos, amen de asaltar caminos de noche.


----------



## makwa (11 Abr 2020)

Hipergnosis dijo:


> No podemos olvidar que la España tradicional gustaba de arrojar basura por los balcones e ir tapados hasta los tobillos, amen de asaltar caminos de noche.



Si bueno incluso mas tradicionalmente se cree que los celtas sacrificaban victimas con la misma facilidad que lo hacían los aztecaas


----------



## Uritorco (12 Abr 2020)

La España de Franco a su muerte estaba ya controlada por la masoneria y el criptojudaismo, que son las fuerzas que impulsaron todo el proceso democratico.


----------



## makwa (12 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La España de Franco a su muerte estaba ya controlada por la masoneria y el criptojudaismo, que son las fuerzas que impulsaron todo el proceso democratico.



Y los reptilianos e illuminati. No los menosprecie. Luego ya vienen el resto.


----------



## Erasithanatos (12 Abr 2020)

makwa dijo:


> Si bueno esto ya lMarx lo deifinió como la concentración creciente del capital en cada vez menos manos. son los designios del capitalismo y de sus élites cada vez más poderosas merced a la fiscalidad más relajada de sus cómplices gobiernos
> La intrahistoria de los nombres propios es un poco la anécdota. si no se llamaran Rotschild se llamarian X



La plusvalía y la lucha de clases como "motor de la historia" sólo beneficia al "interés sobre el dinero" y la explotación del hombre por manos de la Internacional del Dinero. 

Comunismo y "american democracy" comparten en que ambos tienen un banco central controlado por lo público (estado-partido comunista) o lo privado (empresa privada; FED o BCE) imponiendo tasas de interés sobre el dinero, son la misma mierda.


----------



## makwa (12 Abr 2020)

Erasithanatos dijo:


> La plusvalía y la lucha de clases como "motor de la historia" sólo beneficia al "interés sobre el dinero" y la explotación del hombre por manos de la Internacional del Dinero.
> 
> Comunismo y "american democracy" comparten en que ambos tienen un banco central controlado por lo público (estado-partido comunista) o lo privado (empresa privada; FED o BCE) imponiendo tasas de interés sobre el dinero, son la misma mierda.



Impresionante tesis. Tras su iluminación le hago responsable de mi suicidio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> La España de Franco a su muerte estaba ya controlada por la masoneria y el criptojudaismo



La pregunta es, ¿cuándo se hicieron con el control?

¿En 1959?

¿Ya en 1939?


----------



## Adriano_ (20 Abr 2020)

El titulo real no debería ser "La auto-destrucción de la economía de España"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2020)

Un hilo fascinante. Curiosidades biograficas

José María Mena Álvarez - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_Entre 1964 y 1967 fue fiscal en Santa Cruz de Tenerife, _

Existe un problema inherente en los sistemas burocraticos y es que funcionan como vasos de sedimentación en donde la mayor escoria moral y sin escrupulos prospera, a la larga no puede conducir si no a la tirania. Ese decadente proceso de sedimentacion e infiltracion de indeseables comienza muy pronto, es un fenomeno geologico infrenable.

Por ello siempre se debe de abogar por las instituciones naturales, atacadas por la teoria del heztado en su propio provecho, asi los jueces y los fiscales deben de ser elegidos de modo directo en las comunidades en las que ejercen su autoridad, igual con los agentes de policia.

España no se volvio catolica en 1939 puesto que la existencia del heztado fascista era una incompatibilidad clamorosa contra la doctrina de los Papas. Los Carlistas fueron los que perdieron la guerra (la forma de heztado) pese a haberla ganado.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Abr 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PROPAGANDA MARXISTA ABIERTA Y LEGAL DURANTE EL FRANQUISMO*
> 
> Durante el Franquismo se permitía la propaganda Marxista:
> 
> ...



Creo que todos tus hilos son muy interesantes, pero sobre el Sáhara simplemente comentar que los saharuis no querían ser españoles. Es más desde los años 60 grupos de saharuis (no sé si el frente poliario ya o más tarde) atentaban contra soldados españoles. Si tanto querían la independencia, ahí la tenían, eso sí que España no les ayude luego contra los marroquíes.


----------



## Uritorco (21 Abr 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La pregunta es, ¿cuándo se hicieron con el control?
> 
> ¿En 1959?
> 
> ¿Ya en 1939?



En 1939, recordemos que uno de los principales financieros del levantamieto nacional fue el famoso y legendario banquero judio y tambien mason Juan March, entre otros. Se ha estimado que puso a disposicion de los insurrectos unos mil millones de pesetas. March tambien fue accionista de la agencia EFE desde su creacion en 1939. Esta familia es la propietaria de la Banca March. Ademas, conviene recordar que muchos masones quedaron infiltrados en el nuevo estado, principalmente en la diplomacia, la aristocracia, la nobleza y el mundo financiero. El policia y escritor antimasonico Mauricio Carlavilla, que los investigo de cerca y se infiltro entre ellos, ya escribio en su epoca que eran intocables y estaban por encima de todas las leyes y todas las disposiciones que reprimian la masoneria, que solo fue efectiva con la masoneria de izquierdas, la de las barricadas. Segun este autor, muchos de estos masones encumbrados eran criptojudios que integraban logias cabalistas. Son ellos los que destrozaron España, contra la que sienten un odio casi satanico, coaligados en esa accion demoledora con sus hermanos internacionales.
Te dejo este interesante video de una conferencia de Gil de la Pisa, donde habla precisamente de eso. Los tres primeros minutos son una introduccion, pero a continuacion va al grano.


----------



## LetalFantasy (21 Abr 2020)

Negativo: Ensalzar el toreo y el gitaneo como "cultura nacional" y olerle los pedos a los curacas criminales. No supo hacer país, enorgullecer a todos, elevar el espíritu como sí hizo Hitler. Siempre con las varias Españas enfrentadas que todavía arrastramos. No entendía que se cazan más moscas con miel que con hiel. Gibraltar.

Positivo: Evitó una dictadura comunista. Hay que reconocerle que en 1975 España era novena potencia industrial pero el mundo rural estaba totalmente empobrecido y abandonado.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Abr 2020)

Papa_Cristobal dijo:


> La industrialización en España fracasó, al igual que fracasaron todos los intentos de modernizar el país porque los españoles son/somos procrastinadores natos y teniendo el ampara de un rey, un caudillo o un lider cualquiera, lo vamos dejando todo para el final.
> 
> Cuando tuvimos la oportunidad de una ilustración en España, pedimos el regreso de Fernando VII, un haragán y auténtico cabrón de rey, Jovellanos fué encarcelado, hicimos un motín contra Esquilache, entre otras locuras y cuando tocaba construir vias ferreas para unir España, teniamos a Isabel II, una oronda y ninfómana reina que aun encima se asustó por ir en un tren a 10km/h.
> 
> No, España es un erial y siempre lo ha sido, pocas épocas esplendorosas hemos conocido (a mi juicio siempre con los austrias y con los borbones solamente con Carlos III).



ahora el leyendanegrismo, esto ha sido refutado sobradamente con fuentes en el foro.

De la destrucción de la industria nacional por los ingleses y franceses no dices nada.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Abr 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo "bueno" de la época del franquismo fue bueno para el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL y nocivo para el PUEBLO, sobre todo en lo concerniente a LIBERTAD Y CULTURA. El franquismo fue liberticida y culturicida.
> 
> El franquismo consiguió lo que no consiguieron los regímenes anteriores, los cuales no pudieron, hasta entonces, destruir al PUEBLO... sobre todo al mundo rural, que siempre ha sido el objetivo número uno del ESTADO
> 
> ...



simplificas hasta el extremo, el estado no es más que una herramienta social humana más, una forma de organización supratribal, que es necesaria si quieres un mayor bienestar, que lo da el comercio, la autarquía en la mayor parte de los ecosistemas solo genera supervivencia pura y dura.

Y los seres humanos han comercializado desde siempre, es normal que surjan estructuras sociales supratribales, el problema es cuando se sobredimensiona o la herramienta es utilizada por psicópatas para sus fines de control y poder.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> es normal que surjan estructuras sociales supratribales, el problema es cuando se sobredimensiona o la herramienta es utilizada por psicópatas para sus fines de control y poder



Exacto.

El Estado es un gran invento, muy útil pero muy peligroso al mismo tiempo.

Por eso se inventan las Constituciones, para delimitar el poder del Estado, como nos enseñó Trevijano.

Estados como el Franquista eran totalmente ILIMITADOS, sólo la relativa benevolencia personal de Franco impidió que se convirtiese en una máquina ilimitada de abusos.

Sí, Franco era relativamente benevolente: No invadió países vecinos, no hizo purgas entre los suyos, la persecución a sus adversarios se hacía vía tribunales...

Si hubiese habido un Saddam Hussein en el lugar de Franco el estado hubiese sido una pesadilla.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 Abr 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> simplificas hasta el extremo



Veamos quién "simplifica"



Sunwukung dijo:


> el estado no es más que una herramienta social humana más, una forma de organización supratribal



No, no es una herramienta de todo el cuerpo social humano, sino de unos pocos humanos, unas minorías mirando por sus intereses.



Sunwukung dijo:


> que es necesaria si quieres un mayor bienestar



Bienestar de esa minoría.
Por lo demás, el bienestar, incluso en su parte positiva (mucha menos de la que la gente cree), así como el control y la seguridad, deberían ser valores muy por debajo de la LIBERTAD... Si cambias cambias libertad por bienestar y seguridad, eres un ESCLAVO (esclavo cómodo y seguro, pero esclavo).



Sunwukung dijo:


> que lo da el comercio



El comercio no produce ningún ESTADO.
Es precisamente el ESTADO el que ha creado (creó) un tipo de comercio, llamado capitalismo.



Sunwukung dijo:


> la autarquía en la mayor parte de los ecosistemas solo genera supervivencia pura y dura.
> Autarquía es un concepto aplciable al ESTADO y sólo a ÉL.



Es falso que sin ESTADO ninguna sociedad haya sido próspera o que sólo haya llegado a la mera superviviencia.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Y los seres humanos han comercializado desde siempre, es normal que surjan estructuras sociales supratribales, el problema es cuando se sobredimensiona o la herramienta es utilizada por psicópatas para sus fines de control y poder.



Repito; dime una sola estructura ESTATAL que haya sido creada por el cuerpo social, y no por una casta minoritaria mirando por sus intereses.


----------



## Sunwukung (21 Abr 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Veamos quién "simplifica"
> 
> 
> No, no es una herramienta de todo el cuerpo social humano, sino de unos pocos humanos, unas minorías mirando por sus intereses.
> ...



dime un solo invento que haya sido creado por ese cuerpo social del que hablas. Las sociedad está conformada por individuos cada uno con su mente y su cerebro.

El problema es que los que se han apropiado de la herramienta del estado son pocos y bien organizados, mientras que la mayoría desposeída son muchos y mal avenidos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 Abr 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> dime un solo invento que haya sido creado por ese cuerpo social del que hablas. Las sociedad está conformada por individuos cada uno con su mente y su cerebro.



Los inventos, como bien dices, los hacen los HUMANOS, no las estructuras, y menos las estatales.
Antes del ESTADO hubo muchos inventos, empezando por el más famoso, la rueda...



Sunwukung dijo:


> El problema es que los que se han apropiado de la herramienta del estado son pocos y bien organizados, mientras que la mayoría desposeída son muchos y mal avenidos.



Sigues negando la realidad: el ESTADO es una creación de esos pocos... por tanto éstos no se apropian de nada (ni es un plan oculto como dicen los conspiranoicos) sino que el que detenta el poder, lo ejerce, como es lógico. Sin más.


----------



## Blas Piñar (21 Abr 2020)

Blas Piñar tenía razón: no hay nada de esta España enferma sobre lo que no advirtiese o diese la voz de alerta hace cuarenta años


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Abr 2020)

Me temo que hemos llegado al FINIS HISPANIAE del cual nos advirtió Blas Piñar.

Si el Franquismo hubiese sabido perpetuarse ideológicamente Fuerza Nueva hubiese sido un partido potente de oposicion, cuando menos.

Pero el franquismo sociológico votaba a Fraga...o al PSOE.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Abr 2020)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardaron en volver, de media, los que se fueron?
> ¿Se "tuvieron" que ir o eligieron irse porque en los países más ricos de Europa había una gran oferta de empleo mejor pagado que en España?
> ¿Cuántos españoles hay ahora viviendo y trabajando en el extranjero y qué paro tenemos?



Poquísimos en comparación. 

¿Cuántos estadounidenses van a trabajar a otros países y cuantos africanos subsaharianos? Es la variable más objetiva que existe, si en tu país no ha forma de ganarse la vida, te vas a otro. Pero si la hay...

Y de hecho la inmensa mayoría de los españoles que se van suele ser una 'emigración Erasmus', gente que busca ganar una experiencia que le permita volver. Y estoy convencidísimo que tiene mucho que ver que en España la legislación ha destrozado el trabajo para los jóvenes. 

En los 60-70 emigraba gente de 30, 40, 50...




Ludovicus dijo:


> En cuanto a la manipulación de las estadísticas económicas por el franquismo, esto está publicado por el El País, conocido órgano de propaganda franquista:



La deuda pública es solo un indicador. Como lo es el paro....no puedes establecer en absoluto una relación directa entre deuda pública (sin ponderar otras variables) y bienestar. Seguro que en los 50 la deuda pública era mínima (autarquía y nadie nos prestaba) y éramos tercer mundo y se pasaba hambre.


----------



## pepeleches (25 Abr 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Perdona bonito, el liberalismo original (que no el neo-liberalismo) se diseñó para un hombre libre, no oprimido por otro shombre,s y para eso propugna:
> 
> Un Estado fuerte.
> Un Estado con asistencia social.
> ...



Lo siento pero hay una cosa que me revienta mucho más que la ideología: la falta de conocimiento. 

¿Sabes acaso que Zimbawe (como muchíiiiisimos países africanos en el llamado 'socialismo africano' ha sido comunista? ¿Que con el apoyo de China ha tenido su dictador revolucionario durante décadas, que tuvo su fase de limpieza ética?

Puedes tener la idea que quieras y la debatimos, pero no cometas la BURRADA de intentar poner como ejemplo de libertad países a los que el comunismo ha destrozado durante décadas. 

Porque entonces no rebates honesta y legítimamente tus ideas con otras, sino que estás demostrando que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás diciendo, que te dejas llevar por tu ideología, y que estás poniendo como ejemplo de lo malo que es el liberalismo precisamente un entorno que ha sido debastado por el no-liberalismo. 

Como casi toda África desde mitad del siglo XX. Que queda muy bonito decir que África es pobre porque hace no se cuanto el malvado hombre blanco les quitó nosequé durante el colonalismo, pero no hay un demagogo de esos que se precien en decir que Somalia es un paraíso liberal que se hay molestado siquiera en conocer la historia de África durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX para darse cuenta que la gran oportunidad perdida de África ha sido enredarse con el comunismo, que es lo que la devastó y la convirtió en una tierra gobernada por los señores de la guerra y la religión extremista. 

Pero bueno, es mejor tener una ideología y pasar de la realidad...


----------



## pepeleches (25 Abr 2020)

CERIC MAXWELL dijo:


> la situacion internacional no ayudo mucho; del 39 al 45 guerra mundial y al termino de esta plan marshall para todos menos para españa, y para colmo embargo economico hasta el 58 o así.



Para mi hay algo de mito en el plan Marshall. Sí, obviamente la financiación es importante....pero imaginemos España con una financiación fuerte creando planes E...

Fue mucho más importante la mentalidad económica que imperó esa época. Acabados los totalitarismos, se 'usanizó' la economía, empezó la cooperación libre con el mercado común, empezó una época distinta fuera de los antiguos patrones.


----------



## reconvertido (25 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Lo siento pero hay una cosa que me revienta mucho más que la ideología: la falta de conocimiento.
> 
> ¿Sabes acaso que Zimbawe (como muchíiiiisimos países africanos en el llamado 'socialismo africano' ha sido comunista? ¿Que con el apoyo de China ha tenido su dictador revolucionario durante décadas, que tuvo su fase de limpieza ética?
> 
> ...



Lo siento pero hay una cosa que me revienta mucho más que la ideología: la falta de conocimiento.
Tienes razón en parte, y te la voy a dar.

Me equivoqué y quería decir Somalía y no Zimbawe.


¿Sabes acaso que Zimbawe (como muchíiiiisimos países africanos en el llamado 'socialismo africano' ha sido comunista? ¿Que con el apoyo de China ha tenido su dictador revolucionario durante décadas, que tuvo su fase de limpieza ética?
Sí.
Lo sabía.

Y repito, me patinó la cabeza.

Puedes tener la idea que quieras y la debatimos, pero no cometas la BURRADA de intentar poner como ejemplo de libertad países a los que el comunismo ha destrozado durante décadas.
Jamás se me ocurriría, repito, fue un error.


Porque entonces no rebates honesta y legítimamente tus ideas con otras, sino que estás demostrando que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que estás diciendo, que te dejas llevar por tu ideología, y que estás poniendo como ejemplo de lo malo que es el liberalismo precisamente un entorno que ha sido debastado por el no-liberalismo.
Realmente África ha sido devastado por los africanos negros.
Sea comunijmo, sea liberalismo, sea lo que sea, está claro que sin tutela adecuada no generan nada.

Como casi toda África desde mitad del siglo XX. Que queda muy bonito decir que África es pobre porque hace no se cuanto el malvado hombre blanco les quitó nosequé durante el colonalismo, 
Jamás he dicho eso del colonialismo
Ni en este post ni en ningún otro.
De hecho verás que yo he defendido lo contrario:
Que solo cuando estaba bajo mandatos coloniales África tuvo algo parecido a una sociedad civilizada (hospitales, carreteras, universidades, judicatura, etc).
Y después de eso, la barbarie tribal.

pero no hay un demagogo de esos que se precien en decir que Somalia es un paraíso liberal que se hay molestado siquiera en conocer la historia de África durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX para darse cuenta que la gran oportunidad perdida de África ha sido enredarse con el comunismo, que es lo que la devastó y la convirtió en una tierra gobernada por los señores de la guerra y la religión extremista.
Yo no soy un demagogo de esos.
Pero sí, los dictadorzuelos genocidas de por allí gravitaron al comunijjmo porque las tribus son eso, comunas, y los negrojj no dan para más.

Te doy la razón.
Si pensamos casi igual.

Pero bueno, es mejor tener una ideología y pasar de la realidad...
Eso te pasa mucho a tí, que quieres creer que soy comunijjta.

Léete este post y ya me dirás.


----------



## pepeleches (2 May 2020)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lo siento pero hay una cosa que me revienta mucho más que la ideología: la falta de conocimiento.
> Tienes razón en parte, y te la voy a dar.
> 
> Me equivoqué y quería decir Somalía y no Zimbawe.



SOMALIA TAMBIÉN FUE COMUNISTA. 

El problema no es tuyo, el problema es de una sociedad que escucha teorías y las asume sin refutarlas y sin comprobarlas. 

Nos hemos comido en buenismo estúpido sobre África. Bien, tú no has participado en las teorías colonialistas, pero sabes de qué te hablo. 

El mayor problema de África es que por influencia de la URSS y de China se convirtió mayoritariamente en un continente comunista, lo que se llamó el socialismo Africano. 

SEguramente partían de un nivel económico parecido al que pudiera tener entonces Corea de Sur, por poner un ejemplo. Que entonces era tercer mundo. Pero en vez de abrazar la libertad y el capitalismo tuvieron esas influencias nefastas. 

A partir de finales de los 70 los estados desaparecieron, dejando en su lugar los famosos señores de la guerra, influencias del islamismo extremo, terrorismo. ¡Qué puede fallar! Comunismo, islamismo, terrorismo. Ah, y la culpa del hombre blanco occidental. 

De hecho se puede seguir con bastante expectativa lo que llaman últimamente 'el milagro etíope'. Lleva años creciendo burradas, porque aunque no sea una democracia tiene un régimen basado en la libertad económica. Si sigue así puede tener la evolución económica que tuvo China, y su régimen no es totalitario. 

Como pasó en Estonia, como pasó en Singapur. Zonas pobres que abrazan la libertad económica y se empiezan a disparar. África entera necesitaría eso.


----------



## reconvertido (2 May 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> SOMALIA TAMBIÉN FUE COMUNISTA.
> 
> El problema no es tuyo, el problema es de una sociedad que escucha teorías y las asume sin refutarlas y sin comprobarlas.
> 
> ...



SOMALIA TAMBIÉN FUE COMUNISTA.
Fue, pero no es.

En todo caso te doy la razón en que los regímenes comunistas son regímenes autoritarios los cuales sólo traen psicópatas.
Ejemplo: la URSS, China, Venezuela, Pavlenin y Pedro y sus menestros, etc.
Realmente es que los psicópatas crean la figura de culto dictatorial y sus palmeros el partido.
Se aprovechan de unos rasgos de grupalidad de ciertos humanos.

Por cierto, tú partes de la base de que defiendo el comunijjmo y no es cierta esa base.

El problema no es tuyo, 
Asumiré que me estas exonerando de la frase de después.

el problema es de una sociedad que escucha teorías y las asume sin refutarlas y sin comprobarlas.
Completamente de acuerdo.

Nos hemos comido en buenismo estúpido sobre África. 
Yo el primero que me lo comí desde niño, como todos.

Hasta que llegó la internet y burbuja.info posteriormente.
Y ahí ví ya otra infromación, otras explicaciones. etc

Bien, tú no has participado en las teorías colonialistas, pero sabes de qué te hablo.
Lo sé y lo sufro.

El mayor problema de África es que por influencia de la URSS y de China se convirtió mayoritariamente en un continente comunista, lo que se llamó el socialismo Africano.
Sí, eso me suena.

A ver, el mayor problema de África es que está llena de negros.
Luego ya lo del comunismo, sí.
O imperialismo de la URSS y de China.

SEguramente partían de un nivel económico parecido al que pudiera tener entonces Corea de Sur, por poner un ejemplo. 
No sabría decirte.

Lo interesante no es tanto su nivel económico, sino a que tenían sociedades civiles hechas dejadas por los malvados colonialistas blancos.
Y luego han sido incapaces de mantener dicha estructura social:

Sistema civil.
Sistema judicial.
Sistema parlamentario.
Sistema educativo.
Sistema asistencial de salud.
Etc

Sin eso, sin al infraestructura física y CIVIL asociada, no hay Estado ni Sociedad que se puedan desarrollar económicamente.
Comunijjmojj aparte.

Y para qu veas que no es culpa completa der marvadoh comunijjmoh, fíjate en Europa del Este, que aún en la peor época comunijjjta dle telón de acero, con un clima muuucho peor que África, tenía más riqueza

Y te repito que noe s una lavado de cara del comunijjmo, sino que es una comparación.


Que entonces era tercer mundo. Pero en vez de abrazar la libertad y el capitalismo tuvieron esas influencias nefastas.
El problema es que de una sociedad tribal cuya única cultura es ir a masacrar al de al lado, sin tutelarla no puedes construír nada con ellos.
De esos mimbres estos cestos.

A partir de finales de los 70 los estados desaparecieron, dejando en su lugar los famosos señores de la guerra, influencias del islamismo extremo, terrorismo. ¡Qué puede fallar! Comunismo, islamismo, terrorismo. 
Aún te quejarás...


Bromas aparte sí, razón tienes.
Pero el problema es el etológico del africano.
Su cultura de la guerra contra el de al lado.

Ah, y la culpa del hombre blanco occidental.
Hombre, la culpa SÍ fue nuestra.
Nos convencieron de irnos y de dejar de tutelarlos.
Tú mismo dices los resultados.
Antes de eso NO ocurría.


De hecho se puede seguir con bastante expectativa lo que llaman últimamente 'el milagro etíope'. Lleva años creciendo burradas, porque aunque no sea una democracia tiene un régimen basado en la libertad económica. Si sigue así puede tener la evolución económica que tuvo China, y su régimen no es totalitario.
Me has escogido mal ejemplo por varios motivos.

Excepto quizás en lo de la libertad económica.
Pero cuida, que que allí haya una tribu judía (los falatas) no tiene nada eu ver con que sean "milagrosamente" favorecidos en desarrollo.

Como pasó en Estonia, 
En Lituania "toda" la gente joven se ha ido.
Los tigres bálticos han resultado no ser del todo buenos para su habitantes.
Pero antes de que me contestes, he de decir que no sigo a esos países, así que si me argumentas cualquier cosa mi contestación será "pues no lo se".

como pasó en Singapur. 
Eso es un puerto franco, zona de paso de la ruta de la seda y paraíso fiscal junto con un dictador inteligente y benevolente a medias.
Singapur es un ejemplo no extrapolable.
Interesante, pero no extrapolable.

Zonas pobres que abrazan la libertad económica y se empiezan a disparar. 
Amigo mío, yo nunca he defendido la economía planificada.
Que una cosa cosa es no aceptar el neolineralismo, y otra muy distinta ser comunijjta.

Yo soy capitalista y liberal "clásico" (lo que ahora se llama socio-liberal).

Pero cuidado, que el neoliberalismo hace que se disparen las cifras MACRO-económicas, las buenas para el gran capital y la gran banca, pero no siempre dan buenas cifras socio-económicas ni nivel de vida mínimo, ni una sociedad decente.
Y decir esto NO me convierte en comunijjta, como ya te digo.

África entera necesitaría eso.
África necesitaría que el hombre europeo recuerde que es el hombre blanco, recuerde quiénes son y que la colonicemos y la socialicemos de nuevo.
Lamentablemente la generación más abundante y preparada del hombre blanco europeo fue castrada económica, social y reproductivamente los últimos 25 años.
Y los tontonials ya ves cómo van y cómo piensan.

Así que todo eso se perderá, como lágrimas en la lluvia.

PD:
Espero que ahora que te ha quedado clro que lso progres no me la dan con queso (auqneu me la dieron muchos años), que soy anti-progre, que el comunijjmo no me gusta, me respondas de otras maneras y no acusándome de comunijjtaa la mínima (no que tengas malos modales, sino el tipo de respuesta).


----------



## ciberecovero (2 May 2020)

*El Disparate Económico*
ROBERTO CENTENO

*El legado económico de Franco: hechos y cifras*

Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y 1975






Instantáneas de Francisco Franco tomadas en el Palacio del Pardo en 1966 
que forman parte de la exposición 'Gyenes. Maestro fotógrafo'. (EFE)​
*Roberto Centeno*

*24/09/2018 05:00* - Actualizado: 04/11/2018 01:18

Ante el Himalaya de mentiras y manipulaciones del nuevo Frente Popular, erigiéndose en fiscales cuando deberían estar en el banquillo y sin que los cobardes del PP y Ciudadanos sean capaces de proclamar la verdad, es imprescindible explicar con hechos y cifras cuál fue el *balance económico y social de los 40 años* de gobierno de *Franco.* Y compararlo luego con el mismo balance de los 40 años de la Transición, no de la democracia, sino de una oligarquía de partidos y con un sistema electoral tan disparatado que permite que 900.000 personas impongan su voluntad a la de 46 millones. Máxime cuando estamos a solo semanas de que el *BCE cese sus compras masivas de deuda*, que mantienen al modelo de Estado más ineficiente y despilfarrador de Occidente, con lo que se hará insostenible la gigantesca burbuja de deuda de casi 1,7 billones a final de año, obligando a un *rescate a la griega*.

El historiador británico *Antony Beevor*, sin duda el más prestigioso estudioso de los grandes conflictos políticos y militares del siglo XX, describe en su conocida obra* 'La Guerra Civil española' *(1) cómo el Frente Popular fue quien nos llevó a la guerra incumpliendo desde el fraude electoral de febrero del 36 la Constitución y la ley para aplastar a la media España que no pensaba como ellos. Y se hace al final la que denomina pregunta clave: *“¿Qué habría salido de una victoria republicana*? Cualquiera que hubiera sido el Gobierno en el poder, los años de la posguerra habrían sido tiempos de penalidades, pero con un Gobierno autoritario de izquierdas, quizás abiertamente comunista, España hubiera quedado reducida a un estado similar al de la repúblicas populares centroeuropeas o balcánicas hasta después de 1989”.

*Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6 % de entre 1950 y 1975*

Pero eso no sucedió. Los mejores economistas españoles —desde Fuentes Quintana a Juan Velarde— han estudiado y documentado perfectamente el proceso, desde el desastre económico de la República desde su momento cero a los años de penuria de la posguerra, el bloqueo internacional, el Plan de Estabilización y los años de crecimiento fulgurante hasta* 1975*, tan bruscamente frenados por ese *“desastre sin paliativos”,* como lo denominaría el Rey, llamado Adolfo Suárez, un cortoplacista sin el menor sentido del Estado y sin los conocimientos mínimos para gobernar España, que en solo dos años nos llevaría al borde de la ruina, y sería el propio Fuentes Quintana quien con un plan económico de emergencia —*Pactos de la Moncloa*— nos salvaría 'in extremis'.

Aunque meses después dimitiría irrevocablemente, porque como me explicaría personalmente, “a estos tíos [la oligarquía política] no les importa España, no están por las reformas, ni por la eficiencia que ni saben qué es;* solo les importan la relevancia social, los pelotazos*, el saqueo de la nación con las comunidades autónomas y los monopolios, y enchufar a cientos de miles de familiares y amigos tan ignorantes y venales como ellos. Con ellos, jamás volveremos a alcanzar crecimientos como los de los últimos 30 años”. Su juicio fue profético. Durante 40 años, España ha crecido muy por debajo de su potencial, menos del 1,5% de media, frente al 6,6% de entre 1950 y1975. Y sin embargo los españoles no son conscientes, aunque pronto lo serán cuando el* BCE deje de comprar deuda* y estalle la gigantesca burbuja acumulada para financiar el Estado autonómico.

*En 1975, España e Irlanda tenían la misma renta per cápita; hoy, la renta per cápita de España es la mitad de la de Irlanda*

Y no son conscientes porque, como consecuencia de la mejora exponencial de la tecnología y de la reducción brutal de los costes de fabricación de todos los bienes y servicios, hoy hay más de todo que hace 40 años. Y no solo aquí, sino en todo el mundo. Pero eso no significa que España no camine hacia un *gigantesco desastre económico, político y social.* Un ejemplo que entiende hasta un niño: en 1975, España e Irlanda tenían la misma renta per cápita; hoy, la renta per cápita de España es la mitad de la de Irlanda. Y lo que es aún peor, España tiene hoy la *distribución de la renta más injusta* de toda la UE. En 1950, la clase media representaba en España el 34% de la población, en 1975 la cifra había subido al 56%, la más alta de toda nuestra historia. Pero en 2016 esta había descendido al *43%*. En línea con ello, la clase baja y la pobreza pasaron del 65% en 1950 al 39% en 1975 —la cifra más baja de toda nuestra historia— y al 54% en 2016.

*Pero en 1975 España* no era una republica popular empobrecida y hambrienta, sino* un auténtico milagro,* y esto resulta esencial, pues como me recordaba mi maestro Fuentes Quintana, “esto es el ejemplo claro de lo que España puede conseguir cuando está bien gobernada”. En solo 25 años, nuestra nación experimentaría el mayor crecimiento económico y social en cuatro siglos. De un país básicamente subdesarrollado había a pasado al tener el décimo PIB mundial, hoy el decimocuarto. De una renta per cápita en 1950 equivalente al 45% de la de los nueves países centrales de Europa que en 1975 constituían la Comunidad Económica Europea, al 83%, el mayor grado de convergencia con la Europa rica jamás alcanzado desde el siglo XVI, hoy en el 71%. De una industria que en 1950 representaba el 12% del PIB, al 36% en 1975, y hoy hundida al 15% con una estructura productiva tercermundista de enchufados públicos, especuladores y camareros.

*Con solo 700.000 empleados públicos formados y capaces, España funcionaba perfectamente, pero 40 años después, no sabemos cuántos hay*

Pero no solo fue lo económico. La Administración española sería en 1975 una de las más eficientes de Europa, gracias a los grandes cuerpos del Estado, abogados, ingenieros o economistas, y un *riguroso sistema de oposiciones* a todos los niveles. Con solo 700.000 empleados públicos formados y capaces, España funcionaba perfectamente, pero 40 años después ni siquiera sabemos cuántos empleados públicos hay: 2,5 millones según las AAPP, tres millones según la EPA y 3,4 millones según la Agencia Tributaria, la cifra más exacta por razones obvias. De todos ellos, solo un millón ha conseguido la plaza a través de “oposiciones limpias y transparentes”, según el ministro de Hacienda Montoro, el resto son enchufados sin preparación. Un puro desastre. España tiene hoy la Administración pública más ineficiente y más cara de la *UE*. Sus salarios medios son de 36.600 euros al año frente a los 26.259 del sector privado. No ocurre en ningún país excepto Luxemburgo.

*España tiene hoy la Administración pública más ineficiente y más cara de la UE. Sus salarios medios son de 36.600 euros frente a los 26.259 privados*

Pero si en lo económico y en la eficacia de la gestión se degrada todo lo realizado, llamando 'desarrollismo' a crecer al 7,5% anual acumulativo durante 15 años, con un sectarismo y una miseria moral inéditas en Europa, o 'tecnocracia' al conocimiento y la excelencia en la gestión pública, frente a la ignorancia y la incompetencia, *en lo social el engaño alcanza proporciones oceánicas*: la Seguridad Social la crea *Felipe González*, a cientos de miles de viviendas sociales para la clase obrera se les arrancan las chapas para ocultar su origen... realmente alucinante. No hay espacio para los detalles, pero este es el resumen de lo creado durante el mandato de Franco.

- Creación de la* sanidad pública universal* (todos los grandes hospitales públicos estaban construidos en 1975, y Franco murió en uno de ellos).

- Creación de la pensión de jubilación, y también de la de viudedad. Establecimiento de la* edad obligatoria de jubilación*.

- Establecimiento del salario mínimo interprofesional.

- Creación del Auxilio Social, sembrando España de comedores gratuitos para los más necesitados.

- Creación de escuelas de Formación Profesional.

- Construcción de todos *los pantanos* posibles de España, etc.






Franco, inaugurando el pantano de Oliana, en Lleida. (José Demaría Vázquez, Campúa)​
Finalmente, debe explicarse cómo en un importante informe de 1945 (ocultado a los ciudadanos), el Banco de España recomendó al Gobierno hacer todos los esfuerzos posibles para *integrarse en los sistemas monetario y de comercio mundiales*. El aislamiento internacional impidió al Gobierno seguir este camino obligándole por mera necesidad de supervivencia a un sistema autárquico absolutamente ineficiente. Finalmente, España entra en el* FMI en septiembre de 1958,* enterrando la autarquía y poniendo España en el camino hacia el mayor periodo de crecimiento de su historia. Luego, España sería miembro fundador de la OCDE en 1961.

Pero en el área de los acuerdos internacionales, el más crucial de todos fue el *Acuerdo Económico Preferencial con la CEE*, gestionado por Alberto Ullastres, uno de los mejores ministros junto con López Rodó de toda la historia de España, en octubre de 1970. La CEE redujo un 30% los aranceles de casi todos los productos españoles. Este acuerdo era infinitamente más ventajoso para España que la desastrosamente negociada entrada de pleno derecho en 1986, a costa del desmantelamiento industrial de nuestra nación, algo perfectamente conocido y que, como todo lo demás, se oculta al pueblo español.

(1) 'La Guerra Civil española', Antony Beevor, Crítica-Planeta 2015.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (2 May 2020)

La culpa de que los hijos te salgan gilipollas y drogadictos y destruyan lo creado por el padre la tiene el padre, claro que sí.


----------



## Dios Franco Bernabéu (2 May 2020)

Franco dejó una España como octava potencia industrial, con un 7% de deuda sobre el PIB, demográficamente sana con familias de más de 5 miembros de media, donde se podía mantener de sobra esa familia con el único sueldo del padre, donde podías acceder a ser propietario de una casa pagándola en 5 años, una España de gran base católica, unida y fuerte. Los inútiles pusilánimes de la generación langosta como ayrandiano arruinaron España por anteponer sus egoistas intereses a los de España, como bien alertaba Franco en su testamento político


----------



## Raisuni (2 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo, no bajo el R 78*
> 
> ​Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.​​Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, arruinada en lo económico, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.​​Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.​
> 
> ...



Tu tesis es basura. A Franco no hay nada que reprocharle


----------



## qbit (3 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La UCD animaba a comprarlos para "luchar contra la inflación"...como si la inflación no la causase la misma UCD "dándole a la maquinita" (de hacer billetes), que era la expresión de la época para el aumento de la masa monetaria.​​Como resumió mi padre a mi pregunta infantil sobre este anuncio apareciendo por la tele: _*"Suben al precio que tendría el artículo con inflación y luego anuncian a bombo y platillo que tiene "Precio Estable". ¡¡¡Como que ya lo han subido antes!!!"*_​​Dediqué un hilo a mi experiencia de niño de la Inflación de la Peseta:​​Economía: FOTOS que desmienten a los anti-€ que critican "el robo del €". Mismo tebeo pasa de 50 a 144 pesetas entre 1975 y 1986​​*Les recuerdo que todo nostálgico de la Peseta es un nostálgico de la Maquinita de hacer pesetas, esto es, de que el Estado Español NOS ROBE:*​​​Una inflación del 18% como la de 1974 (por citar un año cuando aún vivía Franco) supone que de 100 pesetas que tenía usted a 1 de enero de 1974, el estado le robó en dinero real (no nominal) 18 pesetas a 31 de diciembre de 1974. La inflación es un robo. Los nostálgicos de la Peseta son nostálgicos del robo estatal a la población.​



También hay que decir que esa época pasó, y que a cambio de obedecer al régimen mundialista, España ha tenido barra libre de dinero hasta ahora. Antes de eso daba la sensación, en esa época de UCD, de que existía un riesgo de derrumbe completo y desabastecimiento.

Tras morir Franco, se puso más atención a los cambios políticos que a la Economía, y así se desbocó el desempleo y la inflación. Recuerdo de pequeño la ansiedad en el ambiente por la inflación desbocada + alto desempleo bajo el gobierno de UCD. Cuando uno es un niño, no entiende todavía los porqués. Desde la propaganda mediática y el gobierno, se hablaba mucho de "luchar contra la inflación" como si fuera un monstruo invencible y todopoderoso. Hoy en día los despreciaría porque sé perfectamente porqué hay inflación, y es por culpa de ellos: la autoridad monetaria y el gobierno.


----------



## qbit (3 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sobre 1.5 millones de españoles emigraron durante el Franquismo



Pero no dices que fue por:

* La destrucción tras la guerra civil (posguerra).
* La difícil reconstrucción al no disfrutar España del Plan Marshall para el resto de Europa.
* Peor todavía, el boicot extranjero contra el franquismo por ser aliado o simpatizante de los aliados, perdedores de la gueera mundial, hasta que Franco dio su brazo a torcer y aceptó el mundialismo (bases militares yanquis en España, entrada del cine sionista -entonces sutil y no descarado como ahora-, etc.).



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pues sepan que el hábito de endeudarse comenzó en la España de los años 1960.​



Tampoco dices el porqué: Con una moneda inflacionaria, endeudarse es rentable. Cuando no lo es, es ahora, con el euro, y por eso, al no poder devaluar la moneda, ni mejorar la competitividad económica española por la corrupción endémica hispana, han devaluado los salarios.


----------



## qbit (3 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *LOS POLÍTICOS QUE CREÓ EL FRANQUISMO*



El facha (= franquista) real, no el espantajo usado por los progres y comunistas llamando facha a cualquiera, no, sino el real, era un tipo de individuo materialista, traidor a su nación, amante del dinero y sin valores realmente, sólo cristiano en el caparazón. Franco no era así, pero poco podía hacer como poco podemos hacer hoy en día ante una mayoía de población corrompida.

El derrumbe moral no procede de Franco. Ya su coetáneo Hitler era consciente de la decadencia moral y espiritual, que no es sólo debido a la popaganda mediática judaica. Otros autores habían dado la voz de alarma antes aún sobre la decadencia de Europa, como:

La decadencia de Occidente - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## qbit (3 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En la España tardo-Franquista los referentes de la Cultura popular eran los lamentables personajes de las "españoladas"



Torrente es el hijo de esas españoladas.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En este libro imprescindible uno aprende lo siguiente:
> 
> _*El Arte es una representación selectiva de la realidad que concretiza los valores metafísicos del artista.*_​​_*El mensaje implícito de la obra de arte es que lo que el artista escoge como digno de ser representado, es símbolo de la vida del ser humano. Al escoger un tema artístico el artista dice implícitamente: "Esto es la Vida"".*_​



En el nacionalsocialismo vienen a decir lo mismo. Gente como Ramón Bau insisten mucho en la importancia del arte y el espíritu.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Desde este prisma las españoladas tardofranquistas son VENENO ARTÍSTICO, ya que presentan:
> 
> * Personajes absurdos, fracasados, risibles.​* Paletos babeando antes "Suecas" y haciendo el ridículo contínuamente.​* Personajes al nivel casi de la subnormalidad.​



​​Yo eso lo explico porque España no tenía la autonomía de la URSS. La URSS era un país-continente capaz de llevar a cabo una autarquía auténtica pero España no, así que tuvo que pasar por el aro de desmoralización propagandística. Otra explicación es que simplemente era una dictablanda y no una dictadura.​
Todavía se siguió haciendo buen cine durante el franquismo, no como ahora, que sí que es todo propaganda maligna subvencionada.

​


----------



## qbit (3 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Para colmo desde los años 1960 aparecieron los "Curas Obreros" en España, invariablemente de extrema izquierda:
> 
> Sacerdotes obreros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Todo esto prueba una vez más que el progrecomunismo es una herejía del catolicismo. Hereda de este cosas tan nefastas como:

* Universalismo.
* Igualitarismo.
* Complejo de culpa.

Otro país muy católico, en donde tienen incluso la sede de la Iglesia, y en el que el comunismo y similares ha tenido siempre mucho protagonismo es Italia. El mismo Chávez creo que afirmó incluso la relación entre comunismo y cristianismo también.


----------



## LibertarioCéltico (10 May 2020)

Hola Aynrandiano 2.

Muy buen análisis. Buenas referencias y recomendaciones bibliográficas.

Me agrada la autocrítica constructiva derechista (no sé si te consideras así, porque no te conozco; pero yo sí me considero derechista o conservador), para hacer mejor a la derecha conservadora y libertaria (fascista libertaria) y afines.



"El Estado tardo-Franquista y de la "Transición" maquillaba el muerto de la Economía española "dándole a la maquinita" (de imprimir dinero, frase muy de los años 70) para disponer así de recursos por el señoreaje estatal (el Estado "gana" el dinero que crea de la nada)"

Vaya. ¡Qué medida tan desacertada! Imprimir dinero de la nada...



"España estaba ya podrida y muy enferma culturalmente a finales de los años 70. No se destruye culturalmente a un país en unos meses. El desastre venía de muy, muy atrás, del tardo-Franquismo."

Esto es exactamente lo mismo que le pasó a la Iglesia Católica... No empezó la MUGRE del Vaticano II, en 1965, cuando se hizo ese "Concilio"; sino que se venía arrastrando desde fines del siglo XIX y principios del siglo XX. La verdad es que, para cuando se inició el CV2, la mayoría de los sacerdotes "católicos", no tenían casi nada (o nada) de fe católica, sino que tenían fe en la ONU, el mundialismo, el socialismo (teología de liberación/opción preferencial por los pobres), democracia... En fin, progresismo, colectivismo, BASURA inmoral.



"Las vocaciones sacerdotales estaban ya en claro declive desde los años 1960".

Exacto. El modernismo "católico" no empezó de la noche a la mañana en 1965... León XIII fue el último Papa que intentó combatirlo; en realidad fue el penúltimo Papa de la Iglesia, y Atanasio fue el último. Pío X fue el primer Antipapa, pero la mayoría de los sedevacantistas piensan que fue Pío XII. Yo soy más radical que los Dimonds...



"Para colmo desde los años 1960 aparecieron los "Curas Obreros" en España, invariablemente de extrema izquierda"

Pues sí, esto ya da una idea de que las cosas venían muy mal en la jerarquía del clero católico, desde hace muchísimo tiempo antes que 1965 o 1948...

No fue que "murió Pío XII, último Papa" y luego "eligieron a Juan XXIII (BIS) y éste convocó al Concilio y Pablo VI cambió la misa y pudrió todo"... ¡NO! ¡Pío X cambió el Breviario!, el paso previo para cambiar el resto de la liturgia y por ende, el contenido moral de la doctrina de la Iglesia. Sencillamente entre 1903 (muerte de León XIII) y 1948 (muerte de Pío XII), la jerarquía eclesiástica estuvo comandada por la Secta de la Transición. Después de la muerte de Pío XII, empezó la Secta del Vaticano II, que hoy conocemos (¡nada que ver con la Iglesia Católica!) ¡Ésta es la realidad! ¿Por qué tan pocos se atreven a decir esto? Ya estaban todos los cargos importantes de la jerarquía eclesiástica ocupados por masones, antes de que eligieran a Montini en 1958... Es obvio que no iba a salir Siri, y además... (tesis Siri, qué tontería), ¡Siri también era progre! Todos eran progres, curas progres, obispos progres, cardenales progres...



"Curas montando ilegales huelgas en 1967"

Este... Esto infelizmente, NO es nuevo:

En México: Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

En Uruguay: Dámaso Antonio Larrañaga - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ellos: "Ay sí, "independicémonos" de España... ¡Apoyemos a los masones!" En fin...

Ah, ¿y cómo se llama la única universidad "católica" de Uruguay?: Universidad Católica del Uruguay - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esos "jesuitas"...



"¡Qué ironía que no hubiese sido Jesuita durante los años 1930 para que hubiese podido "disfrutar" del PCE de entonces! (le hubiesen dado matarile)"

¡Ja! Esos subversivos "jesuitas"...



"Por ejemplo proponen como "solución" a las empresas quebradas que sean expropiadas sin compensación por el estado y regaladas a los trabajadores, ya que los empresarios se han mostrado "incompetentes" para gestionarlas. Con esta "lógica" en el Chile de Allende los obreros hacían quebrar primero la fábrica (con huelgas y sabotajes) y luego se la quedaban."

¡Dios nos libre y nos guarde!



"Esta versión española de Bf109 de los años 1930 (¡!) estuvo en servicio en España hasta 1965 (¡!)"

Bueno, Uruguay no está muy alejado de esa realidad en sus FF.AA... Actualmente...



"Los seminaristas (antes de cerrar el Seminario) se sublevaron contra las autoridades.

Los Seminaristas eran (ya en vida de Franco) Nazionalistas vascos y Socialistas."

Y sí, hace diez años atrás, esto me hubiera resultado muy raro... Pero hoy, no me extraña nada.



"(...) y que rodeéis al futuro Rey de España, don Juan Carlos de Borbón, del mismo afecto y lealtad que a mí me habéis brindado y le prestéis, en todo momento, el mismo apoyo de colaboración que de vosotros he tenido."

Pues me dan mucha pena estas palabras de Franco, engañado por ese Puigmoltó, MASÓN, ilegítimo (asesino de elefantes) de Juan Carlos.



"No olvidéis que los enemigos de España y de la civilización cristiana están alerta. Velad también vosotros y para ello deponed frente a los supremos intereses de la patria y del pueblo español toda mira personal."

Bueno, los enemigos de España y de la civilización cristiana, no sólo están y en esa época estuvieron alerta, sino que nunca pararon de actuar para destruirnos, tanto a los cristianos, como a los conservadores, libertarios o cualquier clase de derechista (cualquier cosa que huela a moral y limpieza). Pero yo ahora, en el siglo XXI, agregaría una cosa: al final, el peor enemigo de la Iglesia Católica, del cristianismo y de la civilización cristiana u occidental, no fueron tanto los judíos, masones, liberales (anticlericales), comunistas y socialistas de todo tipo... Sino, los PROPIOS DERECHISTAS (o los PROPIOS CRISTIANOS) que no supieron hacerle frente a esos enemigos, porque ellos mismos se ¡¡¡CORROMPIERON POR LOS PECADOS QUE ALEGABAN COMBATIR!!! ¿Cuántos conservadores o fascistas que dicen defender la familia y después se divorcian o cometen adulterio??? ¡Por favor!

Al final, el judío, el masón, el comunista, o el progre, sólo están haciendo su papel; luchando contra el enemigo de ellos (nosotros), como mejor pueden. Lo triste, es que nosotros mismos seamos nuestros peores enemigos.



"Porque esos militares aún eran leales al testamento de Franco."

¡Exacto!



"Franco restauró la dinastía francesa Borbón"

En este punto particular no estoy de acuerdo con esa apreciación tuya. En realidad Franco puso a un usurpador descendiente de Isabel II (una usurpadora) y un amante de ella.



"el partido carlista es progre desde los años 60-70".

Así es. El verdadero carlismo (al cual defiendo) es la Comunión Tradicionalista de Sixto Enrique de Borbón-Parma.



"el primer y "fortísimo" proceso de secularización, es decir, de desaparición de los valores religiosos, ya se produjo en los años 60"

Y gracias a los curas...


----------



## Sunwukung (10 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Todo esto prueba una vez más que el progrecomunismo es una herejía del catolicismo. Hereda de este cosas tan nefastas como:
> 
> * Universalismo.
> * Igualitarismo.
> ...



aquí estás siendo progre tú también, ya que el igualitarismo y universalismo cristiano es de corte espiritual, nada que ver con el relativismo absoluto progre de todo vale lo mismo.

Y el complejo de culpa también es una interpretación torticera. De catolicismo viene la ciencia y la destilación más elevada de la filosofía grecolatina, a ver si lo aceptan algunos de una vez, luego el progresismo, que es un pensamiento falso y degenerado y degenerador, no puede ser otra cosa que una deformación más o menos interesada de la herencia católica, que es la esencia de Europa y de la civilización occidental.

Y no soy católico practicante, pero los hechos objetivos son los que son. 

El progrecomunismo es más bien un desarrollo del protestantismo y su lucha contra la racionalidad. La herencia de los bárbaros del norte.


----------



## LibertarioCéltico (10 May 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> aunque soy mas bien pro-franquista (el menos malo de nuestros ultimos gobernantes) es cierto que la decadencia empezo con su regimen.



En realidad, la decadencia en España empezó en 1833 (sino antes...). 
La decadencia en Uruguay, por ejemplo, bueno... Empezó en 1811, cuando comenzó a joder para "independizarse" y separarse de la Monarquía Hispánica Universal, el más glorioso imperio de la historia.



Mineroblanco dijo:


> Usted escribe esas cosas desde una postura ultraconservadora que yo no comparto en absoluto. Si tan permisivo era el régimen de Franco, ¿por qué detenían a los huelguistas?, ¿por qué se torturaba en las comisarias?. ¿por que era imposible comprar libros que negasen la veracidad de los dogmas católicos?, ¿por qué era delito la venta de anticonceptivos, sobre todo la venta de la píldora anticonceptiva? Me refiero a los últimos años del franquismo, no a los primeros meses cuando los franquistas asesinaron sin juicio a decenas de miles de personas.



Claro, le explico sencillamente: eso usted lo dice, porque escribe desde una postura "ultrasubversiva"... El Occidente podrido y degenerado, viene bastante subversivo desde 1789... Bueno, Lutero ya se había adelantado en 1517... 
Usted habla de las "torturas" de los "terribles" franquistas... ¿Y las barbaridades de la Segunda RE-Pública (bien p**a) contra los curas y laicos católicos, qué? 
La GRAN diferencia entre el régimen nacionalcatólico y la "bellísima" Unión Soviética, es que el primero era sólamente autoritario, la segunda TOTALITARIA... *Pero el progresismo actual, aunque muchos no se den cuenta (o no quieran admitirlo), supera con creces el totalitarismo de la Unión Soviética*. Vivimos en Occidente, en la ÉPOCA MÁS TOTALITARIA (Y DEPRAVADA) DE LA HISTORIA... Por lo menos la Unión Soviética o la actual Juche de Corea del Norte, defienden los valores morales tradicionales (pese a que están en las antípodas de mi pensamiento libertario); por lo menos en Corea del Norte no andan haciendo adoctrinamiento progre (incluso a menores de edad), a favor del homosexualismo (los sodomierdas), y feminismo LGBT...



Von Rudel dijo:


> Todo régimen nuevo echa las culpas al régimen anterior y lo demoniza. Desde la revolución Francesa que echaba las culpas de todo al sistema monárquico Borbon, pasando por los comunistas que echaban las culpas de todos los mares al Zar y mas tarde a la conspiración americana. O los americanos que echan todas las culpas a la colonización Española.
> Con el régimen franquista ocurre los mismo, todos los males vienen de Franco y el régimen actual no tiene culpa de nada ya viene de Franco. Es una cosa tan simplista, como buscar muestras de en el pasado de los males de hoy. Es sencillo, siempre vas a encontrar algun ejemplo en el pasado. Me puedo remontar a la revolución Francesa donde empezo la subversión izquierdista progre de hoy en día.
> El régimen de Franco era un régimen autoritario, no totalitario como son los comunistas, por lo tanto no aspiraba a regir todos los designios de las vidas de las personas como si hacia el comunista. El franquismo podía reprimir o fomentar distintas accione pero no podía frenar la transformación social que se daba ya no en España sino en todo el continente.
> Solo un régimen hoy en día a conseguido en parte mantener las esencias y seguramente aun así hayan evolucionado respecto a cuando nacio. Y ese pais es Corea del Norte.
> ...



Es cierto lo que dices, sólo que el iniciador del hilo tampoco se equivoca al indicar que la decadencia comenzaría con el régimen de Franco... Pero yo voy más allá; la decadencia en España por lo menos empezó en 1833, cuando inició la dinastía usurpadora isabelina. 
O sea, que ya Franco mismo podía echarle la culpa de sus problemas, al régimen anterior (que de hecho fue lo que hizo, y con razón). 
Lo que me parece que quiere decir, en resumen, Aynrandiano, es que Franco apenas sirvió para frenar la decadencia moral (y económica) de España, pero no la detuvo realmente. 
Supongo que el Caudillo tendría que haber sido más firme y educado más a los españoles, empezando por el hecho de incentivar que los católicos fueran realmente católicos y no hipócritas... Pero infelizmente, también debemos admitir que eso le iba a ser muy difícil al Caudillo (un simple militar), ya que la jerarquía eclesiástica estaba ya desde esa época, traicionando a Cristo.



AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Mayo del 68.
> España no es impermeable al resto del mundo. Las cosas siempre nos llegan con retraso pero llegan.



En Uruguay llega un poco después, copiándole a España...



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo ya voy más allá.
> Creo que Franco simplemente FRENÓ TEMPORALMENTE la tendencia autodestructora de los españoles, por su mera voluntad personal.
> Sin Franco hubiñesemos sido Sudamérica hace 40 años.
> Ahora simplemente vamos hacia Sudamérica, que es nuestro destino dejados a nuestro ser.



Bueno...con esto estoy de acuerdo hasta lo de Sudamérica, al menos que te refieras a lo económico, que ahí, puede ser que tengas razón. Pero en el terreno moral, Hispanoamérica (salvo México y Uruguay), siempre fue más conservadora que Europa. Incluso Uruguay, que es de lo más progre, la decadencia final progre no llegó sino hasta fines de la década de 1990.



Uritorco dijo:


> La España de Franco a su muerte estaba ya controlada por la masoneria y el criptojudaismo, que son las fuerzas que impulsaron todo el proceso democratico.



Sí.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La pregunta es, ¿cuándo se hicieron con el control?
> ¿En 1959?
> ¿Ya en 1939?



En cierto sentido, en 1833...



LetalFantasy dijo:


> Negativo: Ensalzar el toreo y el gitaneo como "cultura nacional" y olerle los pedos a los curacas criminales. No supo hacer país, enorgullecer a todos, elevar el espíritu como sí hizo Hitler. Siempre con las varias Españas enfrentadas que todavía arrastramos. No entendía que se cazan más moscas con miel que con hiel. Gibraltar.
> Positivo: Evitó una dictadura comunista. Hay que reconocerle que en 1975 España era novena potencia industrial pero el mundo rural estaba totalmente empobrecido y abandonado.



Bueno, en parte estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario... Pero... Hitler perdió una guerra, practicamente, ¡a propósito! Para que después acusaran a Alemania de "holocausto" judío (holocausto imaginario, por supuesto), e Israel pudiera tener su Estado...



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> El Estado es un gran invento, muy útil pero muy peligroso al mismo tiempo.
> Por eso se inventan las Constituciones, para delimitar el poder del Estado, como nos enseñó Trevijano.
> Estados como el Franquista eran totalmente ILIMITADOS, sólo la relativa benevolencia personal de Franco impidió que se convirtiese en una máquina ilimitada de abusos.
> ...



Pues yo voy un poco más allá... Al final, el Estado es una mafia, porque su supuesta legitimidad es imaginaria. 
Si usted se fija bien, el Estado Moderno, no hizo más que incentivar la inmoralidad y degeneraciones de todo tipo, y obviamente quitarle las libertades a las personas, como el libre mercado. El Estado es lo más nefasto para el capitalismo (el libre mercado), pero también para el resto de las libertades, incluso para que siquiera tengamos derecho a existir los "ultra"-conservadores o teoconservadores, que somos súper-minoría y pensamos muy distinto a las mayorías. Al final, el Estado Progre, es de lo más totalitario que existe y discrimina y persigue como nunca a las minorías "ultra" conservadoras. 
Me da gracia, como los "súper" tolerantes progres, son de lo más intolerantes que existen... Eso es lo que trajo el Estado Moderno: falta total de libertades, a tal punto por ejemplo, que si le digo "gorda" a una "gorda", eso es "discurso de odio". ¡Absurdo!



Raisuni dijo:


> Tu tesis es basura. A Franco no hay nada que reprocharle



Bueno, a mí me parece muy buena, porque me parecen útiles las críticas constructivas.


----------



## LibertarioCéltico (10 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Todo esto prueba una vez más que el progrecomunismo es una herejía del catolicismo. Hereda de este cosas tan nefastas como:
> * Universalismo.
> * Igualitarismo.
> * Complejo de culpa.
> Otro país muy católico, en donde tienen incluso la sede de la Iglesia, y en el que el comunismo y similares ha tenido siempre mucho protagonismo es Italia. El mismo Chávez creo que afirmó incluso la relación entre comunismo y cristianismo también.



Hola Qbit. 
He leído tu blog, pero creo que nunca te he comentado. 
Por supuesto, hay muchas cosas que estoy de acuerdo contigo; pero esto que dices, es algo muy, pero muy falso... Y supongo que lo dices, porque eres pagano y el paganismo es... ((()))... En fin. 
A ver... 
Dices que el progrecomunismo es una herejía del catolicismo y que hereda de éste, tres características nefastas. Las dos últimas características sí son nefastas; pero la primera tiene un componente nefasto y otro componente positivo. 
Empezaré por las dos últimas. El igualitarismo de ningún modo nunca jamás fue planteado por la Iglesia Católica, o el catolicismo o el cristianismo (sólo el catolicismo es cristianismo verdadero), porque ya de entrada en la Biblia, ¡Dios destruyó la torre de Babel!, entreveró las lenguas y separó las razas. Es clarísimo que la Biblia y la Iglesia en todo su accionar histórico, siempre respetó la diversidad, las diferencias de los pueblos y de los individuos. No confundas "igualdad ante la ley/igualdad ante Dios", que igualitarismo proge. Este último alega que "todos somos iguales", negando las diferencias individuales y de los pueblos y las razas; sin embargo la simple igualdad ante Dios o ante la ley, es simplemente eso: que todos tienen la misma oportunidad de ser juzgados por Dios, con la misma justicia... Porque a Dios no le importa si tú eres blanco, negro o amarillo, siempre y cuando cumplas con su Ley. Pero después, en la vida natural, existen un montón de diferencias entre las razas, naciones, pueblos y entre cadas los individuos; ya que de hecho, la misma Biblia dice que Dios crea nuestra alma individual y que diseña cada cabello de nuestra cabeza. Así, Dios nos hace a todos diferentes y de hecho, todos pensamos diferente (¡gracias a Dios!, no como los progres que quieren que todos pensemos como ellos); por ende, no, el cristianismo no defiende nunca jamás al igualitarismo. Sencillamente, sólo una muy mala interpretación de los principios cristianos más básicos y fundamentales, pueden llevar a pensar a una persona que se dice "cristiana" a volverse progre. Es como, entender todo al revés. 
El otro punto: complejo de culpa. Esto es muy raro afirmarlo, ya que según el cristianismo (la religión cristiana), la Iglesia Católica fue fundada por Cristo, quien nombró a San Pedro como primer Papa y estableció la sucesión apostólica. Y el cristianismo considera a la Iglesia Católica como la Esposa de Cristo, y por ende, no puede cometer errores como institución. Por eso, la Iglesia Católica verdadera NUNCA va a pedir perdón por quemar brujas, la Inquisición, quemar el mugroso Giordano Bruno y todo lo demás... Si tú ves, que supuestamente la "Iglesia" pidió "perdoncitos", es porque no estás hablando de la Iglesia Católica histórica de siempre, sino de la secta del Vaticano II. Esa secta no es más que un gran hombre de paja, para intentar desacreditar la nobleza y altura moral e intelectual de la Santa Madre Iglesia. Así que eso que tú dices, de que la Iglesia tiene complejo de culpa, NO es cierto. Para mí como cristiano, la Iglesia como institución jamás se equivocó; y los Papas (verdaderos; no estos del CV2, obvio) cuando hablaron ex cathedra, nunca se equivocaron. 
Eso todo es muy distinto que el asunto del pecado, que bueno... Hombre, todos nos equivocamos, y si nos equivocamos, está bueno hacer una auto-crítica constructiva y reconocer nuestros errores, ¿no? ¿O qué? ¿Tú eres acaso tan soberbio como los progres, que piensan que siempre tienen la razón y nunca se equivocan? No creo que seas así... 
Por último, el primer punto: el universalismo. El componente nefasto del universalismo sería si ese universalismo fuera IMPUESTO u obligatorio, como es el caso evidentísimo del progresismo y del Estado Moderno. Éste pretende ser el modelo "ejemplar" y "perfecto"; la democracia es la "panacea", la "cura para todos los males" y el progresismo se presenta como la "máxima doctrina salvadora de la humanidad", a la cual todos debemos obedecer sin cuestionar, porque sino somos "delincuentes de odio" (o "crimentales")... Pues no, yo no quiero tener esa religión progre, porque cualquier religión o doctrina (la que sea), uno la sigue simplemente si tiene voluntad de seguirla; es decir, si se me da la gana (o si me apetece, como dicen los españoles). Eso es pues, el universalismo negativo o nefasto: el IMPUESTO. 
Sin embargo, el otro universalismo, es simplemente aquella religión o doctrina (de cualquier tipo), que tiene pretensiones de universalidad (por ende, pretensiones de jurisdicción universal), pero de forma VOLUNTARIA. Y el cristianismo es voluntario. De hecho, una conversión forzada, es una conversión inválida; porque Cristo mismo dijo que el que crea y sea bautizado se salvará, y quien no, se condenará a sí mismo. CREER (en lo que sea), es un acto de VOLUNTAD. Por ende, ese universalismo no tiene absolutamente nada de "nefasto". 
Concluyendo, el progresismo es una herejía que más bien surge de una pésima interpretación de la doctrina católica... Tan pésima, que la da vuelta, para afirmar todo lo contrario. Mientras el cristianismo propone: no-violencia, buena voluntad y rectitud; el progresismo actúa con violencia, maldad y podredumbre.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 May 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural



Eso es un imposible metafísico.


----------



## qbit (11 May 2020)

LibertarioCéltico dijo:


> Por supuesto, hay muchas cosas que estoy de acuerdo contigo; pero esto que dices, es algo muy, pero muy falso... Y supongo que lo dices, porque eres pagano y el paganismo es... ((()))... En fin.



Soy agnóstico, no pagano.

El paganismo no es ((())). Ha existido en Europa antes de que el judaísmo y cristianismo llegaran a Europa.



LibertarioCéltico dijo:


> Empezaré por las dos últimas. El igualitarismo de ningún modo nunca jamás fue planteado por la Iglesia Católica, o el catolicismo o el cristianismo (sólo el catolicismo es cristianismo verdadero), porque ya de entrada en la Biblia, ¡Dios destruyó la torre de Babel!, entreveró las lenguas y separó las razas. Es clarísimo que la Biblia y la Iglesia en todo su accionar histórico, siempre respetó la diversidad, las diferencias de los pueblos y de los individuos. No confundas "igualdad ante la ley/igualdad ante Dios", que igualitarismo proge. Este último alega que "todos somos iguales", negando las diferencias individuales y de los pueblos y las razas; sin embargo la simple igualdad ante Dios o ante la ley, es simplemente eso: que todos tienen la misma oportunidad de ser juzgados por Dios, con la misma justicia... Porque a Dios no le importa si tú eres blanco, negro o amarillo, siempre y cuando cumplas con su Ley. Pero después, en la vida natural, existen un montón de diferencias entre las razas, naciones, pueblos y entre cadas los individuos; ya que de hecho, la misma Biblia dice que Dios crea nuestra alma individual y que diseña cada cabello de nuestra cabeza. Así, Dios nos hace a todos diferentes y de hecho, todos pensamos diferente (¡gracias a Dios!, no como los progres que quieren que todos pensemos como ellos); por ende, no, el cristianismo no defiende nunca jamás al igualitarismo. Sencillamente, sólo una muy mala interpretación de los principios cristianos más básicos y fundamentales, pueden llevar a pensar a una persona que se dice "cristiana" a volverse progre. Es como, entender todo al revés.



El caso es que el cristianismo introduce elementos igualadores, como el alma, o que a dios le da igual la raza mientras cumplan sus preceptos, lo cual lleva a la igualdad religiosa (hermanos en la fé), y de ahí al mestizaje y degradación racial cristiano en las Américas por ejemplo, o en la misma España, ya antes de la aparición del progresismo.



LibertarioCéltico dijo:


> El otro punto: complejo de culpa. Esto es muy raro afirmarlo, ya que según el cristianismo (la religión cristiana), la Iglesia Católica fue fundada por Cristo, quien nombró a San Pedro como primer Papa y estableció la sucesión apostólica. Y el cristianismo considera a la Iglesia Católica como la Esposa de Cristo, y por ende, no puede cometer errores como institución. Por eso, la Iglesia Católica verdadera NUNCA va a pedir perdón por quemar brujas, la Inquisición, quemar el mugroso Giordano Bruno y todo lo demás... Si tú ves, que supuestamente la "Iglesia" pidió "perdoncitos", es porque no estás hablando de la Iglesia Católica histórica de siempre, sino de la secta del Vaticano II. Esa secta no es más que un gran hombre de paja, para intentar desacreditar la nobleza y altura moral e intelectual de la Santa Madre Iglesia. Así que eso que tú dices, de que la Iglesia tiene *complejo de culpa*



NO he dicho que la Iglesia tenga complejo de culpa, sino los cristianos. Culpa heredada y compartida del pecado original para empezar.



LibertarioCéltico dijo:


> Por último, el primer punto: el universalismo. El componente nefasto del universalismo sería si ese universalismo fuera IMPUESTO u obligatorio, como es el caso evidentísimo del progresismo y del Estado Moderno. Éste pretende ser el modelo "ejemplar" y "perfecto"; la democracia es la "panacea", la "cura para todos los males" y el progresismo se presenta como la "máxima doctrina salvadora de la humanidad", a la cual todos debemos obedecer sin cuestionar, porque sino somos "delincuentes de odio" (o "crimentales")... Pues no, yo no quiero tener esa religión progre, porque cualquier religión o doctrina (la que sea), uno la sigue simplemente si tiene voluntad de seguirla; es decir, si se me da la gana (o si me apetece, como dicen los españoles). Eso es pues, el universalismo negativo o nefasto: el IMPUESTO.
> Sin embargo, el otro universalismo, es simplemente aquella religión o doctrina (de cualquier tipo), que tiene pretensiones de universalidad (por ende, pretensiones de jurisdicción universal), pero de forma VOLUNTARIA. Y el cristianismo es voluntario. De hecho, una conversión forzada, es una conversión inválida; porque Cristo mismo dijo que el que crea y sea bautizado se salvará, y quien no, se condenará a sí mismo. CREER (en lo que sea), es un acto de VOLUNTAD. Por ende, ese universalismo no tiene absolutamente nada de "nefasto".



El universalismo cristiano fue impuesto por la fuerza. Por ejemplo:

"Muchos robles han sido considerados sagrados y consagrados a Thor, dios del trueno en la mitología nórdica. El más importante de ellos fue el árbol talado por el misionero cristiano anglosajón san Bonifacio a principios del siglo VIII. Según la hagiografía del santo, el árbol se situaba cerca de la aldea de Geismar (hoy parte de la ciudad de Fritzlar, en el norte de Hesse) y fue el principal lugar de veneración a la deidad germánica conocida entre los pueblos germánicos occidentales, como los Chatti y otros, como Donar (en alto alemán Donner = trueno), en inglés antiguo como Thunor y por las tribus del norte como Thor. El árbol se taló deliberadamente en el año 723 y simboliza el comienzo de la cristianización de las tribus no francas del norte de Alemania."
Roble de Thor - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## qbit (11 May 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> aquí estás siendo progre tú también, ya que el igualitarismo y universalismo cristiano es de corte espiritual, nada que ver con el relativismo absoluto progre de todo vale lo mismo.



Si acaso yo estaría siendo radical por el extremo contrario, no por progre.

El cristianismo fue la primera lluvia subversiva contra el orden tradicional. Un pimiento eso de que es espiritual. Se inventan que hay un alma y ese alma lo tienen también los negros y asiáticos, con lo cual ya los están igualando a los blancos.

Yo afirmo lo contrario: El alma es una construcción mental religiosa, no un hecho rea y probado, que sirve para igualarnos con razas extrañas y hostiles, para que nos creamos que son "hermanos en la fé. La realidad es la biologá y no tenemos nada en común con esos individuos. Probablemente seamos especies distintas.



Sunwukung dijo:


> Y el complejo de culpa también es una interpretación torticera. De catolicismo viene la ciencia y la destilación más elevada de la filosofía grecolatina



Falso. Antes del cristianismo ya existía ciencia en Europa. De hecho, existió gracias a que la mentalidad europea pagana era racionalista y no estaba contaminada del esoterismo oriental.

No habéis entendido lo de la culpa, pero lo explico bien ahí, y es importante entenderlo porque es grave:

La culpa colectiva, arma de guerra cultural


----------



## Sunwukung (11 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Si acaso yo estaría siendo radical por el extremo contrario, no por progre.
> 
> El cristianismo fue la primera lluvia subversiva contra el orden tradicional. Un pimiento eso de que es espiritual. Se inventan que hay un alma y ese alma lo tienen también los negros y asiáticos, con lo cual ya los están igualando a los blancos.
> 
> ...



con este comentario has demostrado que no tienes ni idea de historia de la ciencia ni de ciencia.


----------



## Debunker (11 May 2020)

Cuanto trabajo has hecho para decir tanta mierda, como hija de la post guerra , viví el franquismo desde el principio al final así que todo tu estudio me lo paso por las entrepiernas, has usado la táctica de la izquierda que, consiste en culpar a sus oponentes de sus propios pecados de latrocinio, mentiras, demagogia, ineptitud y despelote moral. Por mí que te den.


----------



## Turgot (11 May 2020)

Me gustaría saber si hay algún libro o trabajo dedicado a la "autodespolitización" del franquismo

Ya de por sí la unificación dejó a los diversos grupos de los vencedores de la guerra un tanto fuera de juego, salvo a los falangistas en la etapa inicial. Luego cuando el partido único se transforma en el "movimiento", ya es un cascarón vacío.

Esto no fue una casualidad sino algo buscado. Tanto por agradar a los aliados como porque casaba con la personalidad del propio Franco


“Haga como yo, no se meta en política” (Francisco Franco). Hace 40 años del 20-N

En los últimos años el régimen ya apenas hacia propaganda de sí mismo. Sólo se exaltaba la figura personal de Franco, la paz, los beneficios del turismo, etc, pero sin ideología alguna.

Por tanto el franquismo hizo pasivas a sus propios bases y luego aquellos que quisieron restaurar en todo en parte el régimen no tenían ni idea de política. Blas Piñar era el mejor orador de la época, pero no tenía nada que hacer ante la telegenia y la experiencia en TVE de Suárez.

Algo parecido le ocurrió al PCE, tenían cuadros por todo el territorio, tenían el prestigio de ser la organización mas fuerte de oposición, pero no supieron traducirlo en votos. Gerardo Iglesias en una entrevista:

_Lo que sí creo ahora, pero soy lo suficientemente honesto para decirle que en aquel momento no lo vi, y me di cuenta hace mucho tiempo, es que fue un error tremendo comparecer a las primeras elecciones con la imagen al completo de todos los líderes de la guerra. Recuerdo una entrevista con Alfonso Guerra en la que me confesó que ellos estaban muy preocupados de cuáles iban a ser los resultados electorales habida cuenta de que el PCE había estado aquí cuarenta años dando la cara, mientras que ellos ocuparon un lugar mucho más discreto. Pero cuando vieron la presentación de nuestra campaña, con aquellos carteles fúnebres, en blanco y negro, con las caras de Dolores, Carrillo… se dieron cuenta de que aquello era pan comido._

Aquellos que llevaban dos décadas con la vista puesta en Occidente, que sabían de marketing, de encuestas, de sloganes y comunicación política les barrieron. A pesar de que tanto el PCE como Fuerza Nueva lograban llenar mítines hasta la bandera.


----------



## LibertarioCéltico (11 May 2020)

Hola Qbit. 
Gracias por la aclaración. Bueno, los agnósticos pueden ser considerados "paganos" por los cristianos, ya que la Biblia misma no da lugar a dudas de la demostración de la existencia de Dios, por medio de sus obras, ya que Dios creó todo de la nada sin él haber sido creado. La otra posibilidad sería que el universo es Dios (panteísmo), pero en ese caso no sería personal, cosa que no me parece cierta a todas luces... (y es en lo que creen muchos científicos actuales). Pero bueno, eso sería otra discusión...



qbit dijo:


> El paganismo no es ((())). Ha existido en Europa antes de que el judaísmo y cristianismo llegaran a Europa.



Bueno, sí es verdad. Fue una simplificación de mi parte haber afirmado eso. 
Lo que quise decir es que los ((())) no han dudado tanto en el pasado como en el presente, en usar el paganismo para atacar a la Iglesia y su doctrina. Ellos crearon el protestantismo y éste a su vez creó la masonería especulativa (la inglesa, en 1723, con las constituciones de Anderson; los Iluminados de Baviera, fueron creados por Adam Weishaupt, ex-jesuita y judío), para destruir a la Iglesia. Con la "Ilustración" masónica, hicieron un montón de revoluciones que destruyeron Europa. Por ejemplo: Guerra de los Treinta Años (1618-1648), revolución "gloriosa" (1688), y la terrible "revolución francesa" (1789). Por culpa de Lutero, separó a los alemanes y comenzó a destruir el Sacro Imperio Romano Germánico, con esa guerra que él indirectamente causó. 
La revolución "gloriosa" derrocó al rey jacobita católico de Inglaterra. Terminó por acabar con la Inglaterra católica e impuso el parlamentarismo que perdura hasta hoy en día. Democracia... progresismo. 
De la revolución "francesa", no preciso decir nada. Fue todo demasiado masón, demasiado ((())). Menos aún debo aclarar nada de la revolución bolchevique que vendría después... toda bien ((())). 
Después, la relación entre la masonería y el ocultismo (paganismo) es bastante notoria en todos sus símbolos, que son de hecho una burla a la jerarquía católica. Albert Pike deja muy en claro este punto.
Por último, no puedo dejar de mencionar las tonterías ocultistas paganas del siglo XX (reconstruccionismo pagano), que es basura tanto del punto de vista progre, como del punto de vista "étnico". Desde el primer punto de vista, ya sabes a lo que me refiero (negros adorando a Odín y esas huevadas) y por ende, no preciso criticarlo; desde el segundo punto de vista "étnico", existen estupideces notoriamente ((())) como éstas: https://es.metapedia.org/wiki/Cábala_órfica
Ah, claro según Miguel Serrano, ahora resulta que la cábala es un invento "ario", que los judíos lo copiaron.... ¡Por favor! 
De hecho la mayoría de la (((ciencia))) moderna está basada en la cábala... Fíjese por ejemplo, esto: La farsa del ADN y la genética oficialista
On the DNA hoax
Vas a odiar esos hilos, pero bueno... Así es la vida.



qbit dijo:


> El caso es que el cristianismo introduce elementos igualadores, como el alma, o que a dios le da igual la raza mientras cumplan sus preceptos, lo cual lleva a la igualdad religiosa (hermanos en la fé), y de ahí al mestizaje y degradación racial cristiano en las Américas por ejemplo, o en la misma España, ya antes de la aparición del progresismo.



El alma es individual... Así que todos somos diferentes. No sé quién te dijo que todas las almas eran iguales. ¿Acaso el alma de un caníbal asesino en serie es igual al alma de un santo? Ah, mirá... En fin.



qbit dijo:


> NO he dicho que la Iglesia tenga complejo de culpa, sino los cristianos. Culpa heredada y compartida del pecado original para empezar.



Por un sólo pecado original, tú supones que eso es un "complejo de culpa". Ese pecado original, se borra muy fácilmente con el bautismo, así que no veo que sea muy "complejo"... 
Deberías explicar mejor eso...



qbit dijo:


> El universalismo cristiano fue impuesto por la fuerza. Por ejemplo:



Sin dudas, una acción lamentable. Pero un ejemplo no basta para decir que toda la Iglesia es violenta (en todo caso, sólo para decir que algunas personas cristianas son violentas); cuando más bien históricamente, la Iglesia ha sido víctima de violencia sistemática y los cristianos han sido perseguidos desde el principio y ahora, en este siglo, vuelven a ser perseguidos por "delito de odio". 
Que sólo durante la Edad "Media" y parte de la "Moderna", la Iglesia haya tenido un paréntesis histórico de poder y dominancia en Occidente (sólo en Occidente, que era más pequeño, antes), no significa que la hegemonía de la Iglesia haya sido total, como los progres nos quisieran presentar. Según ellos, la Iglesia Católica actualmente "domina" un montón de países, cuando NO, nada más lejos de la realidad, pues para empezar esa cosa que está en el Vaticano, no es la Iglesia histórica y además que el propio Vaticano 2, es un chiste, que nadie le hace caso. 
Los progres usan ese chiste del CV2, para atacar a la verdadera Iglesia; y como excusa para poder perseguir a cristianos y anularnos a todos. 
Además, es que, ¡salta a la vista! y francamente no entiendo tu quejido sistemático por defender a paganos (siendo supuestamente "agnóstico"); cuando cualquiera puede notar que cuando históricamente la Iglesia comenzó a decaer en su relativo poder y dominancia, comenzó a regresar el paganismo...progre. 
¿Acaso es una coincidencia que cuando Europa comenzó a perder su fe, se llenaron de revoluciones subversivas, de izquierdas y más izquierdas? (cada vez, una más radical que la otra; desplazamiento de la ventana de Overton cada vez más hacia la izquierda, tanto que, por lo visto, olvidaron realmente qué era la Derecha o Tradición).
¿Qué no ven los europeos el socialismo puro que es la Unión Europea? Los están llenando de "inmigrantes" (invasores, porque inmigrantes verdaderos eran nuestros tatarabuelos italianos, españoles y demás que venían de Europa, a aportar a América; no a destruir como la negrada que hoy va a Europa), y lo mejor que pueden hacer es echarle la culpa al cristianismo... ¡El mismo que pacificó y civilizó a América y en parte también a África! ¿Están locos???
Esto es muy evidente para mí... pero bueno... es que el progresismo adora cualquier dios raro, antes que el Dios cristiano. En cualquier programa de televisión, cualquier película, telenovela, serie, lo que sea, se puede observar perfectamente cómo se incentiva cualquier porquería y absurdo pagano, en detrimento de la religión cristiana. El cristianismo siempre es presentado como una "porquería", pero todo lo que sea budismo, o cualquier estupidez siempre es bienvenida. Y cuando en los medios muestran al cristianismo, lo hacen de forma caricaturizada, incluso incentivando el protestantismo, ya sea luteranismo (principalmente) u otras ramas; todo sea para atacar la verdad. 
*Los progres son paganos*. No importa cómo se llamen, si cientificistas, ateos, agnósticos, paganos multiculturales o paganos "étnicos"; da igual, todos confluyen en su odio común hacia la doctrina cristiana. 
De hecho, la realidad es que los verdaderos herederos de las partes positivas de las antiguas religiones griegas y romanas, no son los paganos, sino los cristianos. Los herederos del pensamiento de Aristóteles y Platón, no son los paganos, sino los cristianos (Santo Tomás y San Agustín, respectivamente). El cristianismo no es un "invento" hebreo; el cristianismo es europeo y es la continuidad lógica de la civilización grecorromana. Lo opuesto, como queda demostrado hoy en día en el siglo XXI, por vía de los hechos, es el paganismo, que ha llevado a la profunda degeneración de Occidente.


----------



## LibertarioCéltico (11 May 2020)

Una consulta al moderador del foro (o a quién corresponda):
¿Las etiquetas quién las pone, un judío talmúdico? 
No pretendo cercenar su "libertad de expresión" para censurar ni nada por el estilo; pero bueno, voy a hacer un experimento para ver la reacción de los foreros...
¿Qué tal si digo lo siguiente? (sugiero las siguientes etiquetas):
"Ana Frank=escribió con un bolígrafo imaginario de pederastas 
Ana Frank=bacteria fecal judía
Ana Frank ansía lefa fresca de Mahoma. 
Ana Frank comulga mierda del culo de Kim Jong Un
Ana Frank ejecutada x asesina pederasta
Ana Frank lesbianpornstar de blacked
Ana Frank hierve en semen en el infierno x lesbiana
Ana Frank pvta de masones
Ana Frank reservorio de sidagonorrea
Ana Frank usa pañal flechita esfínter destruído x fisting"
Con todo, creo que esas "etiquetas" serían más verídicas, que la sarta de blasfemias que se dicen contra Nuestro Señor Jesucristo. 
En fin.... ¿Después preguntan por qué Europa está cómo está de podrida??? ¡Ay europeos, europeos...! ¡Pobres españoles! ¡Dan mucha lástima!


----------



## fvckCatalonia (11 May 2020)

Tengo en estima a Aynradiano, pero este hilo no tiene ni pies de cabeza.

Para empezar, el franquismo no era un movimiento homogeneo. Yo distingo al menos 3 familias:

1. los fieles a los principios del 18 de Julio de 1936, lo que los rojos llamaban "el bunker". Blas Pinyar. Giron de Velasco, Alonso Vega
2. los pragmaticos: la mayoria, afines a Franco pero no al regimen, dispuestos a cambiarlo si con ello sobreviven. Suarez y Fraga, sus maximos representantes
3. los oportunistas, que colaboraron con el regimen aunque sin entusiasmo. La alternativa, la disidencia, era demasido poco confortable. Cebrian me viene a la mente. La mayoria acabaron en el PSOE.

A mi me parece claro y evidente que la destruccion economica, demografica y cultural se gesta durante el Felipato.

Durante el Felipato: 
-el Estado empieza a crecer, todo el mundo quiere ser funcionario
-expansion de las autonomias
-reconversion industrial
-aborto
-TVE se convierte en un instrumento de propaganda progre
-perdida de soberania nacional y monetaria culminada en Maastricht.
-inicio de la inmigracion

etc.

El pais de 1982 es radicalmente diferente del de 1996, el de 1996 no es tan diferente del de ahora.

Para mi Felipe Gonzalez es el principal destructor de Espanya, aunque los que han venido detras le han hecho bueno.


----------



## Conejo europeo (12 May 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Tampoco dices el porqué: Con una moneda inflacionaria, endeudarse es rentable. Cuando no lo es, es ahora, con el euro, y por eso, al no poder devaluar la moneda, ni mejorar la competitividad económica española por la corrupción endémica hispana, han devaluado los salarios.



Una moneda inflacionaria es nefasta para la economía, porque destruye los ahorros y desalienta la inversión. Yo, como inversor, si España siguiera con la peseta, no tendría ni una perra gorda ahorrada aquí, ni invertiría en empresas españolas, como no invierto en empresas de países cuya moneda sea endeble o sufra devaluaciones. Y como yo muchos, con todo lo que ello conlleva. Porque sí, la inversión es buena para un país y sus ciudadanos. Muy buena de hecho.

Por no hablar de lo terrorífico que sería que el desgobierno ultraizquierdista que tenemos pudiera imprimir dinero a voluntad... uf. La Argentina del Mediterráneo.

Antes era muy euroescéptico, pero últimamente me vengo dando cuenta de que la UE tiene también bastantes cosas buenas y deseables. La moneda estable y el control del déficit sobre todo.


----------



## qbit (15 May 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Una moneda inflacionaria es nefasta para la economía, porque destruye los ahorros y desalienta la inversión. Yo, como inversor, si España siguiera con la peseta, no tendría ni una perra gorda ahorrada aquí, ni invertiría en empresas españolas, como no invierto en empresas de países cuya moneda sea endeble o sufra devaluaciones. Y como yo muchos, con todo lo que ello conlleva. Porque sí, la inversión es buena para un país y sus ciudadanos. Muy buena de hecho.
> 
> Por no hablar de lo terrorífico que sería que el desgobierno ultraizquierdista que tenemos pudiera imprimir dinero a voluntad... uf. La Argentina del Mediterráneo.
> 
> Antes era muy euroescéptico, pero últimamente me vengo dando cuenta de que la UE tiene también bastantes cosas buenas y deseables. La moneda estable y el control del déficit sobre todo.



Estoy de acuerdo. En mi mensaje que citas yo estaba respondiendo a Aynrandiano sobre que el hábito de endeudarse empezó en los años 60 porque fue obligada por la política económica devaluadora de la peseta del gobierno. A la gente le salía rentable, es más, no le quedaba más remedio que hipotecarse y la inflación les favorecía al aligerar la hipoteca. Con el euro la gente ha mantenido la inercia del pasado hasta que se enteren que con una moneda más fuerte no deben endeudarse.

Por eso suelo decir que las deudas hay que tenerlas en una moneda débil y los ahorros en una moneda fuerte.


----------



## qbit (15 May 2020)

Sunwukung dijo:


> con este comentario has demostrado que no tienes ni idea de historia de la ciencia ni de ciencia.



Pero qué dices anormal. Con razón tienes la fama que tienes.

Fue Grecia con su racionalismo (Aristóteles y cía.) la que rompió el esoterismo orientaloide e hizo a Europa levantarse y distinguirse del Medio Oriente.

El método científico vendría mucho después, pero el racionalismo procede de entonces, y no tiene que ver con el cristianismo. A pesar del cristianismo más bien.


----------



## RFray (20 Jun 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> [...]En muchas ciudades UGT y CCOO ocupan los edificios del antiguo Sindicato Vertical, [...]



Jojojo, verdades como puños, aquí tiene usted la sede de CCOO en Pucela, en el antiguo "Edificio de Sindicatos" de la Calle Dos de Mayo, que casualmente comparten con la Federación Vallisoletana de Empresaurios.






Google Maps


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jun 2020)

RFray dijo:


> Jojojo, verdades como puños, aquí tiene usted la sede de CCOO en Pucela, en el antiguo "Edificio de Sindicatos" de la Calle Dos de Mayo, que casualmente comparten con la Federación Vallisoletana de Empresaurios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 351492
> 
> Google Maps



La UGT tenía un importante patrimonio antes del golpe fascista.

Todas las propiedades de partidos y sindicatos, de sus afiliados afectados por la ley de Responsabilidades Políticas fueron incautadas a mayor gloria del Caudillo.


----------



## RFray (20 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> La UGT tenía un importante patrimonio antes del golpe fascista.
> 
> Todas las propiedades de partidos y sindicatos, de sus afiliados afectados por la ley de Responsabilidades Políticas fueron incautadas a mayor gloria del Caudillo.



Ya, pero no estamos hablando de eso, sino de que el actual régimen y sus partidos y sindicatos son una tomadura de pelo, y de que esa tomadura de pelo hunde con firmeza sus raíces en el régimen anterior.

De todos modos, ¿por qué le adjudicaron propiedades del antiguo sindicato vertical a CCOO? Durante la guerra no existía, al contrario que UGT y CNT. ¿Sabes si le devolvieron muchas de sus antiguas propiedades a CNT o la compensaron de algún modo o manera? ¿No será que tal vez, como eran más "díscolos", pasaron de ellos como del guano y no les dieron ni los buenos días?


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jun 2020)

RFray dijo:


> Ya, pero no estamos hablando de eso, sino de que el actual régimen y sus partidos y sindicatos son una tomadura de pelo, y de que esa tomadura de pelo hunde con firmeza sus raíces en el régimen anterior.
> 
> De todos modos, ¿por qué le adjudicaron propiedades del antiguo sindicato vertical a CCOO? Durante la guerra no existía, al contrario que UGT y CNT. ¿Sabes si le devolvieron muchas de sus antiguas propiedades a CNT o la compensaron de algún modo o manera? ¿No será que tal vez, como eran más "díscolos", pasaron de ellos como del guano y no les dieron ni los buenos días?



La CNT tenía muchos menos locales propios y las cloacas montaron lo del Scala para evitar su resurgimiento.

A CC,OO. se le dieron locales por estar muy implantado entonces.

Fué una manera de integrarlos al régimen, si.


----------



## klopec (20 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> La UGT tenía un importante patrimonio antes del golpe fascista.
> 
> Todas las propiedades de partidos y sindicatos, de sus afiliados afectados por la ley de Responsabilidades Políticas fueron incautadas a mayor gloria del Caudillo.



Fue la República, con la creación de la _*Caja General de Reparaciones* _y del *Tribunal de Responsabilidades Civiles nada mas empezar la guerra,* la que comienza a robar, expropiar y saquear no sólo los bienes de los "_alzados_" ( según ellos todos los de derechas ) sino los bienes pertenecientes al Estado.

Por supuesto que al terminar la guerra civil se aplicó una legislación *SIMILAR A LA REPUBLICANA* para enjugar o paliar los robos, destrozos, saqueos, expropiaciones ilegales y demás estragos causados por los rojos, *INCLUYENDO EL DESCOMUNAL ROBO DEL PATRIMONIO NACIONAL* que se llevaron a México, París y Londres, entre otros.

En cuanto al Patrimonio Sindical recordar que fue dividido en dos partes; una el *Patrimonio Sindical Histórico* y otra el *Patrimonio Sindical Acumulado*, como invento para que CCOO tuviera su parte del pastel. A la CNT, cuyo patrimonio en 1.939 era el segundo en importancia, le dieron las migajas. *FUERON LOS BRIBONES Y SINVERGUENZAS DE CCOO, UGT Y EMPRESARIOS* los que se repartieron el pastel *QUE PREVIAMENTE HABÍAN PAGADO LOS TRABAJADORES CON SUS CUOTAS*.

Otro escándalo mas de los corruptos, ladrones, saqueadores, bribones y sinverguenzas antifranquistas del R78 que nos han llevado a la postración y miseria más absoluta.l


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Jun 2020)

klopec dijo:


> Fue la República, con la creación de la _*Caja General de Reparaciones* _y del *Tribunal de Responsabilidades Civiles nada mas empezar la guerra,* la que comienza a robar, expropiar y saquear no sólo los bienes de los "_alzados_" ( según ellos todos los de derechas ) sino los bienes pertenecientes al Estado.
> 
> Por supuesto que al terminar la guerra civil se aplicó una legislación *SIMILAR A LA REPUBLICANA* para enjugar o paliar los robos, destrozos, saqueos, expropiaciones ilegales y demás estragos causados por los rojos, *INCLUYENDO EL DESCOMUNAL ROBO DEL PATRIMONIO NACIONAL* que se llevaron a México, París y Londres, entre otros.
> 
> ...



Con el golpe de estado hubo que mandar a las fuerzas del orden al frente inmediatamente, eso si la guardia civil como en Toledo o Jaen no se había concentrado y abandonado sus funciones en la provincia.
Claro que se ocuparon edificios, no por el Gobierno.
Y luego se aplicó la economía de guerra, como no podía ser de otra manera, y se confiscó a los golpistas.


----------



## klopec (20 Jun 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Con el golpe de estado hubo que mandar a las fuerzas del orden al frente inmediatamente, eso si la guardia civil como en Toledo o Jaen no se había concentrado y abandonado sus funciones en la provincia.
> Claro que se ocuparon edificios, no por el Gobierno.
> Y luego se aplicó la economía de guerra, como no podía ser de otra manera, y se confiscó a los golpistas.



El Gobierno se aplicó al saqueo y expolio tanto al Patrimonio Nacional *como a bienes particulares* nada mas comenzar el Alzamiento, utilizando a milicias y a la Guardia de Asalto.


----------



## Concursante (7 Oct 2020)

Excelente hilo, independientemente de que esté de acuerdo en algunos análisis o no.


----------



## Amraslazar (31 Oct 2020)

Gran hilo.

La derechita cobarde no empezó con Rajoy. Ni con Aznar. Empezó en 1960. Justo cuando llegó a la mayoría de edad la primera generación nacida después de la Guerra Civil.

Ahora te falta explicar por qué, @AYN RANDiano2. Yo tengo mis teorías.


----------



## Amraslazar (3 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PROPAGANDA MARXISTA ABIERTA Y LEGAL DURANTE EL FRANQUISMO*
> 
> Durante el Franquismo se permitía la propaganda Marxista:
> 
> ...



Lo de "_Cuadernos para el Diálog_o" y otras especies de propaganda marxista amparadas por la Iglesia Católica (recordemos que ETA nació en los seminarios jesuítas) tiene una explicación muy sencilla.

La Guerra Civil transcuyó bajo el papado de Pio XI. El primer periodo del Franquismo transcurrió bajo el papado de Pio XII. Ambos tenían claro que el comunismo ateo era una enfermedad a extirpar. Es bien conocida la colaboración de Pio XII para combatir al comunismo en Francia y sobre todo en Italia en la posguerra mundial, evitando que los comunistas ganaran allí las elecciones.

Franco contó, por tanto, con la colaboración de la Iglesia Católica durante la Guerra Civil y el primer periodo de su régimen, convirtiéndola en una de las instituciones básicas del Estado "Nacional-Católico".

Sin embargo, en 1958 muere Pio XII, y es sustituido por Juan XXIII.

Juan XXIII abandona el anticomunismo. En plena Guerra Fría, Juan XXIII reorienta la postura de la Iglesia para asegurarse de tener un "Plan B" en caso de que ganen los Rojos, y así poder seguir viviendo del cuento. Utiliza para ello a los jesuitas, la tradicional fuerza de choque del Papa. Termina su papado convocando el Concilio Vaticano II, para dejar fijada la nueva doctrina.

A Juan XXIII le sucede Pablo VI, que continua con la tarea de Juan XXIII. Culmina el Concilio Vaticano II, y bajo su papado los jesuítas desarrollan toda la "Teología de la Liberación", el "Plan B".

Todo eso, evidentemente, afecta al franquismo. La Iglesia Católica, puntal del Régimen, a partir de 1958 se convierte en un foco de introducción del Marxismo, lista para dispensar el "_Nihil Obstat_" a infinidad de publicaciones subversivas. Y Franco no puede hacer nada, salvo dejar los puestos de confianza política en manos del Opus Dei, que era la oposición dentro de la Iglesia a la orden jesuítica, ahora pseudomarxista. (El fundador y director de "Cuadernos para el Diálogo", Joaquín Ruiz-Giménez Cortés, fue depuesto como Ministro de Educación en 1956 y relegado a cargos menores. Eso era lo mas que podía hacer Franco en su "régimen totalitario". Ni siquiera expulsarlo del Movimiento).

En 1978, tras el breve papado de Juan Pablo I, que iba a ser continuador de Juan XXIII y de Pablo VI, asciende a la Cátedra de San Pedro el papa Juan Pablo II, que representa una vuelta a la firmeza contra el comunismo. Juan Pablo II descabeza la orden Jeusítica y la pone bajo disciplina de los Dominicos. Extirpa el cáncer de la Teología de la Liberación. Pone a la Iglesia claramente del bando de las Democracias, dejando claro que no hay "Plan B", que con el comunismo no se dialoga, se combate.

Pero todo eso llegó ya después de la muerte de Franco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Nov 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> A Juan XXIII le sucede Pablo VI, que continua con la tarea de Juan XXIII. Culmina el Concilio Vaticano II, y bajo su papado los jesuítas desarrollar toda la "Teología de la Liberación", el "Plan B".
> 
> Todo eso, evidentemente, afecta al franquismo. La Iglesia Católica, puntal del Régimen, a partir de 1958 se convierte en un foco de introducción del Marxismo, lista para dispensar el "_Nihil Obstat_" a infinidad de publicaciones subversivas. Y Franco no puede hacer nada, salvo dejar los puestos de confianza política en manos del Opus Dei, que era la oposición dentro de la Iglesia a la orden jesuítica, ahora pseudomarxista



leí que una de las angustias de Franco antes de morir era la desafección y desagradecimiento de la Iglesia hacia el regimen...Regimen que había salvado la vida a los sacerdotes.


----------



## Amraslazar (7 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> leí que una de las angustias de Franco antes de morir era la desafección y desagradecimiento de la Iglesia hacia el regimen...Regimen que había salvado la vida a los sacerdotes.



Juan XXIII y el maldito Concilio Vaticano II.

Juan Pablo II nunca se cansó de beatificar religiosos fusilados por los republicanos españoles. Pero eso ya fue después de muerto Franco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Nov 2020)

Corrupción - Los franquistas tras vender la soberanía a los EEUU en el 1953 llevaron el pais a la quiebra.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Corrupción - Los franquistas tras vender la soberanía a los EEUU en el 1953 llevaron el pais a la quiebra.



Eres uno de los foreros más brillantes de Burbuja, pero a veces pareces un giliprogre.
Roberto Centeno. El legado económico de Franco: hechos y cifras


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Nov 2020)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Nov 2020)

El problema de Franco fue que no organizó una "revolución Cultural" a la española, esto lo tuvo muy claro Mao como se hacía, el esquema hispano hubiese sido dar carta blanca a los falangistas para acabar con la perniciosa influencia del opus judei, de los tecnócratas y aperturistas, de los jesuitas y de la iglesia católica en general.


Por la razón que fuese no lo hizo, sino todo lo contrario, además de otorgar la jefatura de estado a una familia de subnormales endogámicos traidores a España. El desastre estaba servido y aún lo sufrimos y sufriremos.


----------



## Ludovicus (29 Nov 2020)

De los fachas de la CNT: Datos, simples datos - Confederación Nacional del Trabajo


----------



## Decipher (29 Nov 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El problema de Franco fue que no organizó una "revolución Cultural" a la española, esto lo tuvo muy claro Mao como se hacía, el esquema hispano hubiese sido dar carta blanca a los falangistas para acabar con la perniciosa influencia del opus judei, de los tecnócratas y aperturistas, de los jesuitas y de la iglesia católica en general.
> 
> 
> Por la razón que fuese no lo hizo, sino todo lo contrario, además de otorgar la jefatura de estado a una familia de subnormales endogámicos traidores a España. El desastre estaba servido y aún lo sufrimos y sufriremos.



Con razón los falangistas no tragan a Franco.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Dic 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El problema de Franco fue que no organizó una "revolución Cultural" a la española



No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.

En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)

Tema peliagudo es cómo consigues transmitir valores.

A mí por ejemplo me criaron hasta los 18 años en una estricta enseñanza católica tradicionalista (ojo que tenía cosas muy buenas)

A los 19 años me declaré Ateo.

Es un tema que me fascina: ¿Por qué un caro y sofisticado aparato educativo fracasó en hacer un católico de mí?


----------



## Pitu24 (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Es un tema que me fascina: ¿Por qué un caro y sofisticado aparato educativo fracasó en hacer un católico de mí?



Porque había otro aparato aun más caro y sofisticado que lo hizo _comprar_ los dogmas ateistas de su generación.

¿Nunca se ha preguntado por qué de golpe y porrazo toda su generación se echó en los brazos del ateismo, del libertinaje o de los vicios?

¿Tampoco se ha preguntado por qué usted no sucumbió al pack completo?

Efectivamente, el “sistema tan caro y sofisticado” que lo educó a usted no erró en absoluto: lo protegió a usted de convertirse en una loca feminazi o en un yonki homosexual.

Todos somos influenciables en mayor o menor medida. Es muy complicado crear barreras infranqueables. Solo una construcción personal muy solida y un equilibrado aislamiento social pueden conseguir algo que se le parezca. 

No quiero que suene arrogante, es como a lo largo de los años he ido entendiendo el proceso. Agradeceré cualquier réplica


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.
> 
> En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)
> 
> ...



Porque la iglesia católica está muerta en Occidente, ni el Papa cree en ella, desde Darwin y antes si me apuras sus tesis se han demostrado como manifiestamente falsas, lo sorprendente es que alguien crea aún en ella. No obstante puede que si te consiguiesen transmitir los valores cristianos. Por eso el socialismo está tan obsesionado con quitarle la educación de los niños a los padres, porque saben lo susceptible que es la gente al condicionamiento de sus ideas desde pequeños.

Luego también es una cuestión psicológica, hay diferentes tipos psicológicos, hay gente que es contraria y que siempre debe llevar la contraria a la masa. La mayoria sin embargo tienen tendencia a seguirla.


----------



## Amraslazar (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.
> 
> En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)
> 
> ...



Cuando una potencia domina el mundo en el plano económico, político y cultural, es normal que los indígenas de la periferia asuman sus valores. La gente abraza lo que funciona. Les pasó a los sudamericanos cuando llegamos los españoles, les pasó a los íberos cuando llegaron los romanos, y nos pasó a nosotros cuando a mediados de los 50 Franco se integró en la esfera de EEUU.

La pregunta es por qué en EEUU también se rompió la transmisión de valores. Juliano el Apóstata también se preguntó lo mismo en su momento.


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Cuando una potencia domina el mundo en el plano económico, político y cultural, es normal que los indígenas de la periferia asuman sus valores. La gente abraza lo que funciona. Les pasó a los sudamericanos cuando llegamos los españoles, les pasó a los íberos cuando llegaron los romanos, y nos pasó a nosotros cuando a mediados de los 50 Franco se integró en la esfera de EEUU.
> 
> La pregunta es por qué en EEUU también se rompió la transmisión de valores. Juliano el Apóstata también se preguntó lo mismo en su momento.



Porque el socialismo se introdujo como nueva religión en EEUU y acabó desplazando al liberalismo y el protestantismo. Primero se hizo con las élites, Hollywood y las universidades y ahora controla la sociedad.


----------



## Rascador (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.
> 
> En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)
> 
> ...



En los documentales siempre se dice que Franco dejó el cine y gran parte de la cultura en manos de la izquierda (incluidos comunistas). Eso fue un fallo bastante grande.

Aunque como dicen otros usuarios, igualmente con la influencia enorme de EEUU, poco se hubiera podido hacer.


----------



## chemarin (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.
> 
> En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)
> 
> ...



Yo conozco por experiencia el ambiente que había en los últimos años del franquismo, tú pareces ser más o menos de esa época, ¿no recuerdas acaso el desprestigio del régimen entre los jóvenes? ¿De dónde venía ese desprestigio? De las universidades e institutos. Es más que obvio que desde dentro del régimen se fomentó el antifranquismo pues se dejó la cultura en manos de los enemigos del franquismo, ¿pero por qué se hizo eso? También es obvia la respuesta, Franco ganó la guerra, cierto, pero su supervivencia no estaba garantizada, por eso Franco tuvo que bajarse los pantalones con los EEUU y ceder bases y soberanía, y sobre todo, permitió la infiltración de los valores de los EEUU en España, fundamentalmente a través del cine primero, y luego a través de la TV. Franco lo hizo por supervivencia, pero al pactar con el diablo sentó las bases de su descomposición. El resultado de todo esto es que tú de joven, como yo, sentías que el enemigo era el régimen y todo lo que éste defendía. Por eso eres ateo, no porque creas tener mucha personalidad, sino por todo lo contrario.


----------



## Ludovicus (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A los 19 años me declaré Ateo.
> 
> Es un tema que me fascina: ¿Por qué un caro y sofisticado aparato educativo fracasó en hacer un católico de mí?



Porque en la mentalidad de una persona influye mucho más el ambiente cultural e ideológico de la sociedad en la que vive que lo que le digan en la escuela.


----------



## Ludovicus (19 Dic 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El problema de Franco fue que no organizó una "revolución Cultural" a la española, esto lo tuvo muy claro Mao como se hacía, el esquema hispano hubiese sido dar carta blanca a los falangistas para acabar con la perniciosa influencia del opus judei, de los tecnócratas y aperturistas, de los jesuitas y de la iglesia católica en general.
> 
> 
> Por la razón que fuese no lo hizo, sino todo lo contrario, además de otorgar la jefatura de estado a una familia de subnormales endogámicos traidores a España. El desastre estaba servido y aún lo sufrimos y sufriremos.



Hombre, no lo hizo porque Falange ganó la guerra civil pero los suyos perdieron la guerra mundial. Franco se vio obligado por la geopolítica de la posguerra mundial a integrar a España en el bloque occidental, y eso implicaba darle más poder a tecnócratas y opusdeístas y menos a los falangistas.


----------



## ESC (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.
> 
> En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)
> 
> ...



Con independencia de dichos valores, hay un posicionamiento previo a la hora de responder a las grandes preguntas, ¿Qué es la materia orgánica y este universo, en definitiva?, ¿qué hacemos aquí?, ¿Hay algún sentido?.

- Se puede ser creyente y asumir una fe. 

- Se puede huir hacia el materialismo y el ateísmo, transitando con demasiada facilidad esa delgada línea que separa nuestras propias abstracciones del mundo "real", para que nos entendamos.

- Se puede ser agnóstico, casi como un ejercicio de humildad. Asumiendo los aspectos incognoscibles.

Esto a grandes rasgos.

Sea como fuere, muy interesante este hilo a la hora de señalar una inflación en la década de los 70. La historia reciente de la economía es una historia de dinero artificio, efecto cantillón, emitir dinero en base a una diferencia de tipos de interés entre una banca central y una banca privada o dándole directamente a la maquinita bajo un sistema global en el que los USA parten con ventaja.

Si los seres humanos somos esclavos de nuestras propias convenciones, la convención monetaria actual es una máquina de generar totalitarismos tendente al globalismo, para regocijo de burócratas y banqueros.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Con razón los falangistas no tragan a Franco.




Sí pero en todo caso no lo manifestaban antes de 1975, hasta aquel año si algo tenían en común las distintas familias del régimen como falangistas, carlistas, tecnócratas-opusjudeistas fue su inquebrantable lealtad a Franco, pero con él murió el régimen.


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2020)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Sí pero en todo caso no lo manifestaban antes de 1975, hasta aquel año si algo tenían en común las distintas familias del régimen como falangistas, carlistas, tecnócratas-opusjudeistas fue su inquebrantable lealtad a Franco, pero con él murió el régimen.



Serian los del gobierno, los que formaban parte de El Movimiento, muchos estuvieron en desacuerdo con la fusión de Falange y los Carlistas desde el principio.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No hubo transmisión generacional de valores.
> 
> En 1975 no creían en los valores del Regimen ni sus propios jerarcas (Suárez, sin ir más lejos)
> 
> ...




Quizás porque el régimen de Franco no era comunista donde uno de los objetivos es conseguir y mantener(se) en el poder absoluto estilo Corea del Norte lavando masivamente los cerebros de sus súbditos.

De todas formas España es muy muy complicada, un país que está a rebosar de subnormales profundos, como ejemplo unos pocos años después de la muerte del Caudillo tenemos a los carlistas que se integran con los comunistas en ese engendro engañabobos que fue Izquierda Unida, semejante nivel de autodesprecio y autoodio no lo recuerdo en la historia, ¿alguien se imagina a los negros de Alabama integrándose en el KKK solo diez años después del fin de la guerra civil americana?


----------



## Concursante (19 Dic 2020)

Es que la destrucción de España ya comezo a tergiversarse cuando a Franco en diciembre de 1961 le da un ataque al corazón o algo así cuando está de caza. Desde ahí todos los actores empezaron a moverse para tenerlo todo bien atado cuando le llegase la hora. Y todos fueron a repartirse el botin del Estado franquista y sus grandes empresas públicas. Ayudados por la CIA: La decisiva influencia americana en la Transición española.

- ¿Se ha explicado por qué ya antes de la reunión de Suresnes donde Isidoro fue elegido Secretario General el SPD le enviaba dinero al PSOE, dinero que a su vez venía de la CIA?
*Minutos 16:50 y 48:00 (este último es el mas importante)*


- ¿Se ha explicado por qué Willy Brandt e Isidoro (Felipe Gonzalez) van de la mano a NY y se le presenta como el futuro presidente de España?

- ¿Se ha explicado por qué Carrero Blanco protege a un socialista, los que según él y su mejor amigo eran los mayores traidores (cómo él) para España?

El día que ‘Isidoro’ sedujo a los espías de Suárez
'No olvidaremos jamás a Carrero Blanco; de nuestra boca no saldrá una crítica contra el almirante'

- ¿Se ha explicado que fue de lo que hablaron Juan Carlos I "El putero" y Kissinger cuando se reunieron? ¿y con Carrero Blanco?

- ¿Por qué el PCE acepta la monarquía?

Una vez quedan respondidas estas preguntas, se ve que toda el regimen actual esta hecho para la entrada de capital extranjero, la falta de soberania económica, monetaria, militar, y en la cumbre de todo esto. Y todo asentado en traidores, aprovechados, etc...

*Por eso hoy por hoy estamos como estamos.

EDIT: Estos libros ("La CIA en España", Alfredo Grimaldos; "Estados Unidos y la Transición Española", Encarnación Lemus)









*


​


----------



## Amraslazar (19 Dic 2020)

Concursante dijo:


> Es que la destrucción de España ya comezo a tergiversarse cuando a Franco en diciembre de 1961 le da un ataque al corazón o algo así cuando está de caza. Desde ahí todos los actores empezaron a moverse para tenerlo todo bien atado cuando le llegase la hora. Y todos fueron a repartirse el botin del Estado franquista y sus grandes empresas públicas. Ayudados por la CIA: La decisiva influencia americana en la Transición española.
> 
> - ¿Se ha explicado por qué ya antes de la reunión de Suresnes donde Isidoro fue elegido Secretario General el SPD le enviaba dinero al PSOE, dinero que a su vez venía de la CIA?
> *Minutos 16:50 y 48:00 (este último es el mas importante)*
> ...



La OTAN necesitaba reactivar al PSOE español porque era la manera de convertir al PCE en irrelevante. El PCE era el partido de obediencia moscovita que no solo tenía montada una red clandestina de células por toda España, si no que también estaba infiltrado en todo el mundo laboral (a través de Comisiones Obreras) y había demostrado una capacidad de movilización notable. Los mas viejos del lugar recordarán en La Transición las Fiestas del PCE en la Casa de Campo reuniendo a cientos de miles de personas.

El PSOE, el de Felipe, fue fiel a EEUU ("_Prefiero morir en un atraco en el metro de Nueva York, que morir de aburrimiento en el metro de Moscú_"), y metió a España en la OTAN (cosa que Suárez no tenía clara). Y a medida que EEUU cayó bajo el influjo del progresío hippie sesentaiochista, el PSOE español también siguió el mismo curso. Así hoy tenemos un stablishment USA anti-americano, y un stablishment español anti-español.

¿Por qué el PCE acepta la monarquía? Porque ven venir la maniobra de la OTAN con el PSOE. Desde la posguerra de la 2GM, la estrategia del bloque USA fue utilizar a los socialdemócratas para anular a los comunistas. A los comunistas se les marginó de todos los gobiernos, con entendimientos entre la democracia cristiana y la socialdemocracia. A mediados de los 70, a los partidos comunistas europeos se les ocurrió lo del "Eurocomunismo", que significaba básicamente repudiar a la URSS y llegar a pactos con la democracia cristiana ellos mismos, a ver si así les dejaban pillar cacho. Véase Berlinguer en Italia firmando el "compromiso histórico" con el gobierno conservador de Andreotti en 1978, que llevó al asesinato de Aldo Moro por terroristas comunistas prosoviéticos para reventar el acuerdo.

Carrillo abrazó el Eurocomunismo y repudió a la URSS, y esa fue la condición sine qua non por la que Suárez accedió a legalizar al PCE y meterle en el consenso de la Transición. La ruptura pública con la URSS por los eurocomunistas (el PCF, PCI y PCE) fue precisamente en Madrid, en Marzo de 1977. Poco después el PCE fue legalizado por Suárez, en Abril de 1977.

Sin embargo, tanto Suárez como Carrillo no dejaban de ser "disidentes" de sus bloques. A Carrillo le montaron una escisión inmediatamente los prosoviéticos, y posteriormente sería expulsado del propio PCE. Y mientras los comunistas se peleaban entre ellos, el PSOE los convirtió en irrelevantes con su mayoría absoluta de 1982. Por su parte, Suárez no veía claro lo de la OTAN, se acercó a los líderes de los llamados paises no alineados, y acabó teniendo que dimitir bajo la amenaza de un Golpe de Estado.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los sueldos se pagaban en efectivo en un sobre en mano a fin de mes



Mi padre pagaba a "sus hombres" cada quince días incluso años después de que muriera Franco.
Yo trabajé algunos años con él por las tardes, mientras estudiaba -primeros años de la década de los 80- y cada quince días, les metía en un sobre la nómina, un talón con el grueso del salario y 10,000 pesetas en metálico.

Al principio se les pagaba todo en metálico, pero un día varias mujeres fueron a verle para contarle que sus maridos se lo gastaban todo en las tragaperras y, si no había suerte -lo habitual-, a casa llegaban solo unas monedas. Desde entonces, se les empezó a pagar casi todo con talón y se les daba 10.000 en dinero para las tragaperras o lo que les diera la gana.


----------



## Concursante (19 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace muchos años, en la universidad, cuando yo aun me molestaba en hablar con rojos, los veia siempre tan obsesionados con la extinta URSS, con los chinos, con Rusia, con los coreanos, con los cubanos... y me sorprendió que de la izquierda de EEUU no sabían nada ni les interesaba. Les dije que deberían mirar a lo que pasaba en EEUU. Años después, vemos ahora a Podemos y al PSOE completamente convertidos al progresío de USA, imitando sus formas. Feminismo, anti-blanquismo, mariconismo, y quema de banderas, se gestó todo en EEUU, y fue EEUU el primer país en sufrirlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido con partes de lo que dices pero el PCE no se acepto la monarquía por eso, lo hizo tal y como contaban Gil Robles, Blas Piñar, Luis Maria Ansón, Trevijano y otros muchos. Es decir, el bloque Fraga + Suarez (cómo tu muy bien has dicho el PSOE iba por ""libre"") convence al PCE y a los sindicatos para entrar en el juego de la partitocracia: subvención del Estado, presencia en cajas de ahorro y consejos de administración, hacer las listas que los votantes ratifican, etc...

Lo que has dicho (todo lo que has dicho) es CIERTO aunque sobre todo lo del PCE, temporalmente se sitúa después de lo que he comentado


----------



## Amraslazar (19 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Porque el socialismo se introdujo como nueva religión en EEUU y acabó desplazando al liberalismo y el protestantismo. Primero se hizo con las élites, Hollywood y las universidades y ahora controla la sociedad.



Hace muchos años, en la universidad, cuando yo aun me molestaba en hablar con rojos, los veia siempre tan obsesionados con la extinta URSS, con los chinos, con Rusia, con los coreanos, con los cubanos... y me sorprendió que de la izquierda de EEUU no sabían nada ni les interesaba. Les dije que deberían mirar a lo que pasaba en EEUU. Años después, vemos ahora a Podemos y al PSOE completamente convertidos al progresío de USA, imitando sus formas. Feminismo, anti-blanquismo, mariconismo, y quema de banderas, se gestó todo en EEUU, y fue EEUU el primer país en sufrirlo.

La infiltración progremierda en el Partido Demócrata USA cristalizó durante el mandato de Bush el Joven. Anteriormente Bush el Viejo perdió la reelección precisamente por subir los impuestos, había una profunda diferencia entre la sociedad yanki de principios de los 90 y lo que tenemos ahora, con los antisistema plenamente infiltrados como lobbie de presión en el Partido Demócrata. En España, el PSOE de Felipe se mantuvo respetando los límites hasta Zapatero, que metió a toda la mierda antisistema dentro, culminando Pedro Sánchez la transformación al mandar al olvido a la vieja guardia felipista.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Los mas viejos del lugar recordarán en La Transición las Fiestas del PCE en la Casa de Campo reuniendo a cientos de miles de personas.



Doy fe de que eran unos fiestones bárbaros.
En aquella época había cachondeo gratis para la juventud en todas partes, como los conciertos en el Parque del Oeste de Madrid que organizaba el _Viejo Profesor._


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Dic 2020)

M. Priede dijo:


> Y las hipotecas se pactaba unos plazos fijos que en unos años, debido a la inflación y al incremento de salarios se quedaban en muy poco.



Completamente cierto. Recuerdo cuando mis tíos, bastante más jóvenes que mi padre, se compraron el primer piso. Los dos o tres primeros años procuraban no gastar mucho porque tenían la hipoteca. Pero no pasaba mucho tiempo hasta que _la letra del piso _dejaba de ser una preocupación. Tanto es así, que todos se metían o a comprar un piso más grande o una segunda residencia en el campo o la playa. Y hablo de gente trabajadora, no de millonetis herederos. Eran ellos los que mantenían a los padres ancianos.


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Hace muchos años, en la universidad, cuando yo aun me molestaba en hablar con rojos, los veia siempre tan obsesionados con la extinta URSS, con los chinos, con Rusia, con los coreanos, con los cubanos... y me sorprendió que de la izquierda de EEUU no sabían nada ni les interesaba. Les dije que deberían mirar a lo que pasaba en EEUU. Años después, vemos ahora a Podemos y al PSOE completamente convertidos al progresío de USA, imitando sus formas. Feminismo, anti-blanquismo, mariconismo, y quema de banderas, se gestó todo en EEUU, y fue EEUU el primer país en sufrirlo.
> 
> La infiltración progremierda en el Partido Demócrata USA cristalizó durante el mandato de Bush el Joven. Anteriormente Bush el Viejo perdió la reelección precisamente por subir los impuestos, había una profunda diferencia entre la sociedad yanki de principios de los 90 y lo que tenemos ahora, con los antisistema plenamente infiltrados como lobbie de presión en el Partido Demócrata. En España, el PSOE de Felipe se mantuvo respetando los límites hasta Zapatero, que metió a toda la mierda antisistema dentro, culminando Pedro Sánchez la transformación al mandar al olvido a la vieja guardia felipista.



Asi es, ese es el resumen. La bomba estaba debajo nuestra y ya se veia venir:



Spoiler












No es coña. Nos estaban avisando de un hecho sociológico, la generación progre que venia de nuevos universitarios. El triunfo de las tesis marxistas en el ambito académico y de la izquierda en el artístico significó que la generación con inclinaciones mas intelectuales criada en esa época acabó casi por completo siendo progresista. Lo que al liberalismo político, mas cerca siempre de la izquierda que de sus supuestos socios los conservadores tampoco le pareció mal. El resultado es la mezcla actual que tenemos entre liberalismo y progresismo marxista.

Donde mejor se puede ver es en el partido demócrata, donde conviven las dos alas. Mientras tanto en la derecha hay una ruptura entre liberales que se encuentran cómodos con el progresismo y conservadores, que lo encuentran un peligro existencial. Esa ruptura se materializa en EEUU en Trump y en España en vOx. El fenomeno tiene expresiones similares en todos los paises.


----------



## Amraslazar (19 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Asi es, ese es el resumen. La bomba estaba debajo nuestra y ya se veia venir:
> 
> No es coña. Nos estaban avisando de un hecho sociológico, la generación progre que venia de nuevos universitarios. El triunfo de las tesis marxistas en el ambito académico y de la izquierda en el artístico significó que la generación con inclinaciones mas intelectuales criada en esa época acabó casi por completo siendo progresista. Lo que al liberalismo político, mas cerca siempre de la izquierda que de sus supuestos socios los conservadores tampoco le pareció mal. El resultado es la mezcla actual que tenemos entre liberalismo y progresismo marxista.
> 
> Donde mejor se puede ver es en el partido demócrata, donde conviven las dos alas. Mientras tanto en la derecha hay una ruptura entre liberales que se encuentran cómodos con el progresismo y conservadores, que lo encuentran un peligro existencial. Esa ruptura se materializa en EEUU en Trump y en España en vOx. El fenomeno tiene expresiones similares en todos los paises.



Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que los "Mutantes del 68" también arramblaron con la URSS y con el Marxismo-Leninismo clásico. Los soviéticos propagaban el marxsimo progre en Occidente, pero tenían claro que esos "hintelectuales" eran tontos útiles, compañeros de viaje que serían los primeros en ir contra el muro cuando ellos tomaran el poder. Sin emabrgo los "tontos útiles" acabaron llevándoselos a ellos por delante. Lo ssoviéticos no fueron mas que aprendices de brujo, jugando a desencadenar fuerzas que no comprendían y que no podían controlar.

Por eso yo pienso en el marxismo como una enfermedad social, provocada por un virus que muta y se adapta constantemente al huésped y al entorno, y no en términos de una "gran conspiración", propias del pensamiento hermético.


----------



## Amraslazar (19 Dic 2020)

Volviendo a la cuestión planteada por @AYN RANDiano2, opiné antes que las transformaciones en los territorios periféricos se originan en las transformaciones en los territorios que son foco del poder político, la riqueza económica y la producción cultural. La ruptura de la cadena de transmisión de valores en la periferia se produce simplemente porque se asumen los valores de las sociedades que triunfan.

Pero eso dejaba abierta la cuestión de por qué se produce la ruptura de la cadena de transmisión de valores en las sociedades triunfantes, en primer lugar. Y la respuesta, en mi opinión, está en la extinción del Principio de Autoridad. Y para encontrar los orígenes de la decadencia del Princpio de Autoridad, hay que remontarse a los orígenes de la Revolución Científica, en el Siglo XVII.

La escolástica medieval se basaba en el principio de autoridad de los clásicos. Los antiguos tenían razón y punto. El saber y el conocimiento sobre el Mundo consistía en leer y aprender lo que decían los antiguos. "_Somos enanos subidos sobre hombros de Gigantes_" es la frase que mejor ejemplifica la mentalidad.

Esta mentalidad se rompe con la Revolución Científica, al constatar empíricamente que los clásicos no solamente no lo sabían todo, si no que además se equivocaban en muchas cosas. En realidad el primer punto de ruptura fue el Descubrimiento de América, un contienente completamente nuevo del que los clásicos que supuestamente lo sabían todo no tenían ni pajolera idea.

Y de ahí el origen de la bola de nieve que nos ha llevado a la situación actual, en la que hay una completa falta de respeto por las generaciones pasadas. Antes se respetaba a los ancianos, ahora cuando un joven oye a un anciano hablar, piensa "_el viejo chochea_". La velocidad y desarrollo constante de la ciencia y la técnica hace imposible que pueda asentarse un sistema de moralidad estable por mas de una generación.

En realidad, el desarrollo de la técnica es la clave para comprenderlo todo. La filosofía posmoderna que domina hoy en día, tiene su origen en la Teoría de la Relatividad de Albert Einstein. La destrucción de la familia tradicional no fue tanto culpa del Feminsimo como de la simplificación de las tareas domésticas a causa de la introducción de los electrodomésticos, los avances en la medicina que redujeron la mortalidad infantil a magnitudes testimoniales (por lo que la mujer ya no necesitaba estar pariendo constantemente para garantizar el relevo generacional), y el desarrollo de los anticonceptivos (con lo que ya se podía follar con promiscuidad sin llenar la sociedad de niños bastardos).

Y eso nos lleva de vuelta a la duda que aqueja a @AYN RANDiano2. Por mucha educación católica que recibiera, una mente inteligente y cultivada no podía ignorar el hecho empírico de que esa idea de Dios tenía muchas lagunas. No obstante, en su caso ha sabido evitar tirar el agua sucia del barreño con el niño dentro.

El virus marxista se aprovecha de esta inseguridad constante sobre lo que es cierto y lo que no, sobre lo que vale y lo que se ha quedado anticuado, para propagar su basura antisocial y tirar el agua del barreño con el niño dentro.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Por su parte, Suárez no veía claro lo de la OTAN, se acercó a los líderes de los llamados paises no alineados, y acabó teniendo que dimitir bajo la amenaza de un Golpe de Estado



Dediqué mi hilo quizás más terible a ese asunto:

Sociedad: - Análisis "PICO DE SUÁREZ": Número muertes atentado España Versus Acontecimientos Históricos. ¿QUÉ FU

Ah no, perdón, mi hilo más terrible es este:


----------



## fluffy (20 Dic 2020)

De los mejores análisis que he leído sobre el franquismo. Muchas ideas que me rondaban la mente y no sabía darles forma han sido leídas en esta serie de post.

Enhorabuena, @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Pitu24 (20 Dic 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Dediqué mi hilo quizás más terible a ese asunto:
> 
> Sociedad: - Análisis "PICO DE SUÁREZ": Número muertes atentado España Versus Acontecimientos Históricos. ¿QUÉ FU
> 
> Ah no, perdón, mi hilo más terrible es este:



¿Cuál dice que es su hilo más terrible?


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Dic 2020)

*los españoles vivimos en una narcosociedad :*
la llamada sociedad de bienestar es genocida y son los enemigos los que promueven este estilo de vida para nuestra destrucción .
No sólo las toneladas de cocaína que entran en contenedores y se reparte casi gratis y otras drogas , lo que más afecta a la vida de las personas , a sus decisiones , a su supervivencia es la dopamina generada por sus hábitos :

*EL DESEO POR COMER Y EL DESEO POR FOLLAR = LA GULA Y LA LUJURIA de la que han advertido todos los sabios en todas las civilizaciones , convirtiéndolos en pecados capitales ( origen de todos los pecados que destruyen a las personas y las sociedades )

Al mismo tiempo impiden que la población acceda a la verdadera sabiduría y a los conceptos morales que han construido civilizaciones.
la llamada educación no sirve para nada , sirve para adoctrinar y entorpecer a los niños la posibilidad de hacerse listos por su cuenta.*
son sólo datos absurdos que los niños olvidan después del exámen .

Resumiendo para los que no leen tochos :

NOS HAN CONVERTIDO EN GATOS CASTRADOS CON EL COMEDERO LLENO Y QUE DORMITAN EN EL SOFÁ Y ESTÁN LLEGANDO TIGRES FEROCES ACOSTUMBRADOS A HUSMEAR ENTRE MATORRALES.

*Al ofrecer un aporte infinito de comida y de sexo ( aplicaciones y pornografía ) convierten en adictas a las personas sin que estas lo sepan . Sospechen que hay algo raro cuando tantísima pornografia y tan aberrante es gratis , todo el mundo sabe que cuando algo que antes se cobraba ahora es gratis, el precio eres tú.*

Está demostrado que una dieta demasiado abundante interfiere con el hipocampo , la tiroxina incrementa la dopamina y esta cambia la conducta .

Demasiada grasa y azúcar , desorienta al sistema inmunitario , inflama el cuerpo y la mente. Las neuronas no están a salvo de ese fenómeno .

Se relaciona con la pérdida de memoria , con la incapacidad de entender el mundo que te rodea, no se forma el carácter que se desarrolla con la aplicación de la inteligencia en la experiencia propia, obteniendo conclusiones que nos dan un mayor entendimiento, que a su vez nos capacitan para reflexionar, sacando conclusiones que nos dan discernimiento de la verdad, lo bueno y lo malo .




Las *células* *microgliales o células* neurogliales del tejido nervioso con capacidad fagocitaria y de soporte, que forman el sistema inmunitario del sistema nervioso central (SNC) y que constituyen aproximadamente el 10% de las *células* del *cerebro participan en la destrucción de las redes neuronales vivas cuando hay un exceso de comida .*

Exceso de comida y bienestar es lo que ha atrofiado a la gente . Somos un país de drogadictos , como pasó con el Opio , lo que pasa es que al tener toda la droga que necesitamos el síndrome de abstinencia y la ansiedad en el momento que se manifiesta se ataja metiendo más porno, más comida, más cocaína , más vicio ...
la acumulación de dopamina genera una molécula que se llama deltafosb y que poco a poco va haciendo cambios en nuestro circuito de recompensa alterándolo químicamente . es decir realiza cambio reales en nuestro cerebro. estos cambios provocan que tu cerebro se acostumbren a los niveles dopamina y sobreestimulación que recibe

el circuito de recompensa necesitan aumentar su consumo para sentir el mismo placer
cada vez se necesita más para tener " una dosis "

el cerebro se vuelve hipersensible y el circuito de recompensa se dispara entre los que consumen frecuentemente dulces que quien no los toma nunca , de la misma manera que un NO FUMADOR, ignora por completo cualquier cosa relacionada con el tabaco excepto el humo de los demás que le molesta


Tiroxina - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Dopamina, impulsividad y adicción
Neurotrasmisores y la conducta.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Sin embargo, hay que tener en cuenta que los "Mutantes del 68" también arramblaron con la URSS y con el Marxismo-Leninismo clásico. Los soviéticos propagaban el marxsimo progre en Occidente, pero tenían claro que esos "hintelectuales" eran tontos útiles, compañeros de viaje que serían los primeros en ir contra el muro cuando ellos tomaran el poder. Sin emabrgo los "tontos útiles" acabaron llevándoselos a ellos por delante. Lso soviéticos no fueron mas que aprendices de brujo, jugando a desencadenar fuerzas que no comprendían y que no podían controlar.
> 
> Por eso yo pienso en el marxismo como una enfermedad social, provocada por un virus que muta y se adapta constantemente al huésped y al entorno, y no en términos de una "gran conspiración", propias del pensamiento hermético.



Efectivamente. De hecho es gracioso (y trágico) que aquellos pueblos que cogieron el virus del comunismo quedaron inmunizados, como si fuese una vacuna, para la mutación mucho mas peligrosa posterior del comunismo que es el marxismo cultural.

Se puede entender al marxismo como un virus memético, de la misma forma que la religión. Ambos depredan en la psicologia humana adaptandose a la sociedad, impulsados por los sacerdotes que los diseñan para su beneficio en terminos de reconocimiento, poder, fama, dinero.


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Volviendo a la cuestión planteada por @AYN RANDiano2, opiné antes que las transformaciones en los territorios periféricos se originan en las transformaciones en los territorios que son foco del poder político, la riqueza económica y la producción cultural. La ruptura de la cadena de transmisión de valores en la periferia se produce simplemente porque se asumen los valores de las sociedades que triunfan.
> 
> Pero eso dejaba abierta la cuestión de por qué se produce la ruptura de la cadena de transmisión de valores en las sociedades triunfantes, en primer lugar. Y la respuesta, en mi opinión, está en la extinción del Principio de Autoridad. Y para encontrar los orígenes de la decadencia del Princpio de Autoridad, hay que remontarse a los orígenes de la Revolución Científica, en el Siglo XVII.



Interesantes reflexiones. Comprendo que usted se refiere a una autoridad en torno a la ética y la moral.

Podría decir que el principio de autoridad continúa vigente, más que nada porque no podemos escapar de el, es ineludible. Lo señalo como un principio sociológico en todas las facetas del ser humano, incluso para las ciencias naturales, por muchas puertas que acabe abriendo el empirismo. Al final se acaban generando consensos en la aceptación de las diversas teorías y en esa confluencia surgen las autoridades. Dejando a parte que el camino del conocimiento apunta a infinito como seres materiales que somos.

Hay campos a los cuales trasladar el empirismo resulta harto complejo (por no decir imposible). Como son la ética, la propia sociología o la economía incluso (¿cuando una sociedad se va a pique concluimos que sus valores/convenciones eran malos?). Sin embargo se mantiene esa intencionalidad o pretensión. Están abordando campos que parten del pensamiento abstracto humano como quien estudia una célula, no deja de resultar curioso.

Por eso señalo que el principio de autoridad no está extinto, como mucho fragmentado o tendente a la fragmentación y solo para ciertas facetas del ser humano.

En campos como la ética se encuentra fragmentado, claro. Porque si hablamos de autoridad monetaria....

Si hablamos de autoridad monetaria esta se encuentra tendente a la unificación y fusión de todos sus agentes implicados. Banca central, privada y estados. Todos ejerciendo una idéntica función a la hora de legitimar esta nueva forma de dinero que manejamos la cual opera en exclusiva mediante su valor nominal, el dinero fiat, el dinero entelequia.

¿Empirismo?. Ignoro hasta qué punto puedo llegar a afirmar que hay ciertos valores cristianos que resultan altamente positivos para el desarrollo de una sociedad, sea como fuere lo afirmo. Me figuro que si blindamos esos valores a nivel teológico pues... blindados quedan, y sin llegar a recurrir a la fe, yo también realizo recorridos teológicos sin llegar a caer en el relativismo.

En fin, no quiero despistarme, este no era el tema del hilo.

Ya que apunta usted al siglo XVII, empezamos a cambiar a reyes y metales por papeles y bancos. Religiones tenemos muchas, banco de pagos internacionales solo uno.



Amraslazar dijo:


> La escolástica medieval se basaba en el principio de autoridad de los clásicos. Los antiguos tenían razón y punto. El saber y el conocimiento sobre el Mundo consistía en leer y aprender lo que decían los antiguos. "_Somos enanos subidos sobre hombros de Gigantes_" es la frase que mejor ejemplifica la mentalidad.



Dicen a uno que el fiat es valorado porque el conjunto de la sociedad lo valora, y punto.

La pescadilla que se muerde la cola.



Amraslazar dijo:


> En realidad, el desarrollo de la técnica es la clave para comprenderlo todo. La filosofía posmoderna que domina hoy en día, tiene su origen en la Teoría de la Relatividad de Albert Einstein.



¿El hecho de trastocar la comprensión que tenemos acerca del funcionamiento del espacio-tiempo ha tenido su repercusión en la filosofía moderna?. ¿De ahí el relativismo?.

En tal caso, incluso estaríamos hablando de un relativismo con respecto a unos límites.

En fin.



Amraslazar dijo:


> La destrucción de la familia tradicional no fue tanto culpa del Feminsimo como de la simplificación de las tareas domésticas a causa de la introducción de los electrodomésticos, los avances en la medicina que redujeron la mortalidad infantil a magnitudes testimoniales (por lo que la mujer ya no necesitaba estar pariendo constantemente para garantizar el relevo generacional), y el desarrollo de los anticonceptivos (con lo que ya se podía follar con promiscuidad sin llenar la sociedad de niños bastardos).



El hecho de que se pueda hacer ingeniería social con el ser humano a través de las ideologías puede ser tenido en consideración.



Amraslazar dijo:


> Y eso nos lleva de vuelta a la duda que aqueja a @AYN RANDiano2. Por mucha educación católica que recibiera, una mente inteligente y cultivada no podía ignorar el hecho empírico de que esa idea de Dios tenía muchas lagunas.



Es incognoscible, siempre resultará una laguna desarrollar inquietudes existenciales.

Un materialista puede negarse a realizar dichos recorridos y sin embargo, hacemos esos recorridos gracias a nuestro pensamiento abstracto. Que estará generado por neuronas, sí, pero no deja de ser algo virtual.

¿Qué materialismo hay en lo virtual?. ¿Cómo lidiar con los recorridos ideológicos siendo materialista?, no estoy pensando en la idea de Dios cuando lanzo esta pregunta.

Ideologías tales como el feminismo, progresismo... e infinitas construcciones mentales ficticias platónicas.

Uf, ser materialista debe de resultar muy pesado.

Bueno, mejor dicho. A mi me resultaría muy pesado ser materialista, más bien.



Amraslazar dijo:


> El virus marxista se aprovecha de esta inseguridad constante sobre lo que es cierto y lo que no, sobre lo que vale y lo que se ha quedado anticuado, para propagar su basura antisocial y tirar el agua del barreño con el niño dentro.



Ya, la inseguridad constante.

En fin, muy bien el hilo. (sin sarcasmo). Y perdón por comentar temas que no guardan relación con el tema del mismo, entro a leer en el foro y no puedo evitar participar en aquello que me resulte estimulante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2020)




----------



## Amraslazar (27 Dic 2020)

Es significativa esa caída en barrena de la Natalidad poco después de la muerte de Franco. Es una caída similar a la que se produjo en la Guerra Civil, pero en vez de transitoria fue permanente.

¿Qué sucedió en 1977?

El Aborto no se legalizó hasta 1985, y para entonces el trabajo de reventar la Natalidad ya estaba hecho.


----------



## Decipher (27 Dic 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedió en 1977?



Es un misterio.


----------



## Aresti (27 Dic 2020)

Ayarandiano.

Hay un aspecto que no has desarrollado.

La inflación..... llevó grandes beneficios a algunos. Produjo un gran "señoreaje" generacional:

Las viviendas.

La gente que curraba pago en 2 o 3 años unas viviendas que las generaciones actuales no conseguiremos adquirir en todos los días de nuestra vida.

Y además, la generación propietaria de viviendas no ha sufrido la inflación de las anteriores. Más bien deflación producto del traslado masivo de producción a países asiáticos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Mar 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> ¿Qué sucedió en 1977?



Creo que se medio legalizaron las píldoras anticonceptivas.


----------



## Amraslazar (7 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Creo que se medio legalizaron las píldoras anticonceptivas.



Es demencial que los hombres llevemos miles de años venerando a la Mujer como Madre, mientras que las mujeres se han pasado los mismos miles de años buscando maneras de evitar ser madres y de matar a sus hijos cuando no han podido evitar quedarse embarazadas.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pero por los mismos motivos que no hay que _*demonizar*_ al Franquismo, tampoco hay que _*"angelizarlo"*_. El Franquismo (pese a lo bueno que hizo, que fue bastante) tenía gravísimos defectos de base, defectos que han "parido" al *R 78, que es hijo deforme del R 36* que reniega de su padre.



El Régimen del 36 era una República constitucional y democrática.

Lo que llamas R 36 tuvo que empezar con el reconocimiento de Franco como jefe de estado por parte de Hitler y Mussolini para que te cuadre la fecha. Al menos, espera al reconocimiento inglés y francés.

Dicho esto, todo lo bueno que pudo haber hecho el franquismo es menos de lo que hubiera hecho la República en aquel contexto de energía barata y aumento exponencial del comercio internacional.

Por no hablar del acto fundacional del régimen fascista (luego nacionalcatólico), el asesinato en su mesa de trabajo de los mandos militares que se opusieron al golpe de estado el 18 J seguido por el de decenas de miles de españoles y la destrucción física, humana y moral del pais.


----------



## klopec (8 Mar 2021)

A la vista de los "_logros_" políticos, sociales y económicos del R78 es fácil hacerse una idea de lo que hubiera significado la continuación de la desastrosa II República y su deriva hacia la implantación de un régimen de extrema izquierda revolucionaria. *Miseria, ruina y descomposición nacional.*

La etapa franquista fue necesaria para terminar con la constante involución e inestabilidad de siglos precedentes y poder enfrentarse a loa cambios sociales y económicos que se necesitaban para colocar a España en el lugar que le correspondìa entre las potencias mundiales.

Es cierto que, como todos los regímenes políticos, tuvo errores y carencias. Pero* el resultado fue tan positivo como la situación en que quedó el país para la implantación de un régimen democrático*.

El error o traición del Borbón al implantar un régimen corrupto e ineficiente basado en la fracasada II República ( p.ej, el sistema autonómico, el desastre educativo, etc ) nos ha llevado, previo robo, saqueo y despilfarro de una descomunal cantidad de recursos, a la patetica situación en la que nos encontramos. *Por eso entiendo que el R78 hunde sus raíces más en la II República que en la etapa franquista.*


----------



## Rescatador (11 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo, no bajo el R 78*
> 
> Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.
> 
> ...



Leyendo estos artículos de opinión de Luis Herrero te das cuenta de que el Régimen de Franco tenía miedo de hasta una manifestación de 200 estudiantes, a los que no podía (y temía) controlar.

Paradojas de la vida, hoy es el R78 quien pastorea a los estudiantes como quiere a la vez que les vende que son más libres que nunca. Recordando a bote pronto, por ejemplo:

- los hechos de octubre de 2017 donde a los estudiantes salieron para hacer bulto (y presión) en los actos independentistas, y como perdieron clases pidieron el aprobado general político.

- o como antes de la pandemia se organizaron los viernes climáticos y los telediarios abrían con esas espontáneas y comprometidas luchas de los jóvenes por el medioambiente del futuro (todo eso adornado por las celebraciones del COP25 que por no poderse hacer en Chile -como la final de la Copa Libertadores- se trasladó a Madrid con la venida estelar de Greta Thunberg y su cartel en sueco de *huelga escolar por el clima*).

Todo muy espontáneo e (in)controlado por el Régimen, como se ve.









El miedo contra el miedo


La democracia fue una conquista de casi todos, no sólo de unos pocos. Precisamente por eso es un delito de lesa majestad querer cargarse el régimen del 78.




www.libertaddigital.com













Franco inhuma al PSOE


Con un poco de suerte, la de Mingorrubio no será la única inhumación sonada que veamos. El 11 de noviembre se celebra la festividad de San Martín.




www.libertaddigital.com





Para quien no lo sepa, Luis Herrero es hijo de Fernando Herrero Tejedor en opinión de algunos el hombre destinado a hacer la Transición pero que tras su trágica y repentina muerte en un accidente de tráfico, le tocó hacerla a su ahijado político, Adolfo Suárez.


----------



## Conejo europeo (19 Abr 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * El tardo Franquismo reprimía poco y mal (muy irracionalmente) a la oposición. Malos tratos a opositores de base y guante de seda a sus dirigentes. Algo absurdo.
> 
> * El tardo Franquismo permitía a enemigos declarados del Regimen trabajar en altos cargos para la administración del estado (el Comunista Ramón Tamames, por ejemplo), una práctica políticamente absurda que hubiese causado estupor en la URSS, por ejemplo.



Hace ya unos años, me fui a estudiar a una biblioteca pública. Allí tenían una enciclopedia de estas de decenas de tomos, de los años 1960'. No recuerdo la editorial, aunque sé que era española. Me dio por buscar algunas cosas para ver qué visión se ofrecía en el franquismo de ellas. Y la verdad es que me sorprendió lo que vi.

La primera palabra que busqué fue "Democracia". Nada interesante, una definición muy neutral. Lo mismo que "Dictadura", que también busqué, ya que estaba en el tomo de la D.

Luego pensé en Hitler. ¿Qué imagen darían de Hitler en la España del Generalísimo? Y más teniendo en cuenta que en su origen eran muy parecidos ideológicamente, y que Hitler ayudó a Franco a ganar la guerra. Bueno, pues lo ponían bastante mal. No hacía referencia a 6.000 millones de judíos muertos ni a cámaras de gas, pero igualmente, salía mal parado. Imagino que sería parte del lavado de imagen del régimen. Bien sabemos que los falangistas fueron "defenestrados" del franquismo en su intento de dar una apariencia más "centrista" ante los Aliados.

Luego consulté sobre Stalin y sobre Marx. Stalin fue enemigo directo de España (apoyó a los rojos en la Guerra Civil). Para enorme sorpresa mía, vi que hablaban de ellos con mucha neutralidad, y diría que incluso a su favor. No leí nada negativo sobre ellos, más bien eran descripciones neutrales... que dejaban de lado los aspectos negativos, así que salían bien parados.

Por último, consulté sobre Franco. Después de lo que acababa de ver, no me habría extrañado que a Franco lo hubiesen puesto mal, pero no, jajaja. Con Franco se deshacían en alabanzas, y además explícitas, sin disimulo.

No he podido evitar acordarme. ¿Conclusiones? Lo que siempre digo: que al régimen le faltó ideología. Que Franco no era político, sino militar, y se nota. Régimen nacionalcatólico... en el que mucha gente no iba a misa habitualmente (mis abuelos no iban, desde luego, ni tampoco sus conocidos). Los rusos recuerdan con cariño a la URSS, pero los españoles no recuerdan con cariño a Franco. Señal esta de que al régimen le faltó un sistema de creencias más desarrollado, y una propaganda más arrolladora. Los jovencitos españoles deberían haber militado todos en las juventudes de la Falange, como en otros países eran parte de las Juventudes Hitlerianas, o del movimiento de pioneros.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Abr 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Los jovencitos españoles deberían haber militado todos en las juventudes de la Falange, como en otros países eran parte de las Juventudes Hitlerianas, o del movimiento de pioneros.



Más bien en las JSU o la FIJL.

Pero los mataron, encarcelaron o exiliaron.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Abr 2021)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> ¿Qué imagen darían de Hitler en la España del Generalísimo? Y más teniendo en cuenta que en su origen eran muy parecidos ideológicamente



Discrepo.

Hitler era un revolucionario socialista.

Franco era un conservador.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Ago 2021)

__





*Tema mítico* : - España 1975; Unión Soviética 1991


Edito: como vivimos en un mundo donde la mayor parte de la gente no sabe leer, porque se dedica a interpretar en lugar de atender a lo que dice el texto -además se cree muy inteligente porque "yo siempre leo entre líneas", lo cual se traduce en que desprecia el escrito que tiene delante por el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (29 Ago 2021)

En al menos una cosa lleva razón este hilo: la demografía.

Resumen de la conferencia: la ideología de género consiste en que a nivel mundial desde 1960 se toman las medidas necesarias para que no haya embarazos. En eso consiste la "liberación" de la mujer: que no tenga hijos o que si los tiene pues que se crien en una familia disfuncional y no salgan adelante.

El género es convertir a la mujer en una cosa que no tiene hijos y que si los tiene entonces no tendrá nietos. Y el género se impone en francia, china, canada, argentina... en cualquier lugar que mires adaptado a las circunstancias locales hay género.


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2021)

¡Ay Dios mío!...aquí llega Aiynd con todo lo suyo, por Todo y contra Todo!....es como una bomba termobárica, ¡ Sálvese quien pueda!


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2021)

D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa dijo:


> No sabía que un Franco agonizante le confesaba a su médico que su mayor preocupación era el bienestar de su país, ni que él, don Francisco, pudiera elegir el momento político correcto para morirse.
> La situación política española actual se corresponde con lo que la dictadura franquista trató y consiguió impedir durante cuarenta años. Lo que tenemos, nos guste más o menos, lo tenemos como consecuencia del Régimen Democrático, y la actual situación deriva del mismo y no del régimen anterior extinto hace ya más de cuarenta años.



Eso es lo normal y lógico, pero no convencerás al hipergurú del Foro...


----------



## 917 (29 Ago 2021)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Este hilo podría haberlo firmado Monedero, Otegi o Ignacio Escolar: "La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo"
> 
> Error de Aynrandiano



Creo que el Gran Gurú no se ha dado cuenta. Él delira y lo suelta...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ago 2021)

917 dijo:


> Creo que el Gran Gurú no se ha dado cuenta. Él delira y lo suelta...



Creo que lo razonó bien.

Detecta ustec algún fallo lógico?


----------



## 917 (31 Ago 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Creo que lo razonó bien.
> 
> Detecta ustec algún fallo lógico?



No hombre, ustec es la Lógica Quimicamente Pura destilada 19 años en barrica de roble y luego otros tantos en alambique de cobre...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Ago 2021)

917 dijo:


> No hombre, ustec es la Lógica Quimicamente Pura destilada 19 años en barrica de roble y luego otros tantos en alambique de cobre...



Y mi fallo lógico cuál es...


----------



## 917 (1 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y mi fallo lógico cuál es...



Que su _"Lógica" _no es tal, sino una perversión del concepto.

Porque mientras Vd sea el Gurú y Líder Máximo de la Secta Magufa, y sostenga que las vacunas son _"una ponzoña"_, no tengo nada que debatir con Vd y me limitaré a ejercer mi legítimo Derecho al Cachondeo.

No es personal. No se lo tome a mal.


----------



## Larata (1 Sep 2021)

Joder no había visto yo este hilo.

Mis putos dieces


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Sep 2021)

917 dijo:


> Que su _"Lógica" _no es tal, sino una perversión del concepto.
> 
> Porque mientras Vd sea el Gurú y Líder Máximo de la Secta Magufa, y sostenga que las vacunas son _"una ponzoña"_, no tengo nada que debatir con Vd y me limitaré a ejercer mi legítimo Derecho al Cachondeo.
> 
> No es personal. No se lo tome a mal.



Nunca las he llamado ponzoña


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Sep 2021)

Desde 1945 el arrasamiento planeado de todo era inevitable


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Sep 2021)

Francisco Franco fue uno de los primeros títeres del grupo Bilderberg.
Traiciono a todo y a todos para seguir en el sillón. Fue un fraude.


----------



## 917 (1 Sep 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Nunca las he llamado ponzoña



Si no has utilizado el sustantivo, si el verbo "empozoñar" en cualquiera de sus tiempos.


----------



## Asurbanipal (5 Oct 2021)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Francisco Franco fue uno de los primeros títeres del grupo Bilderberg.
> Traiciono a todo y a todos para seguir en el sillón. Fue un fraude.



Franco nunca fue invitado al Club Bildelberg, jamás invitan a dictadores. De todas formas, Paca la culona no hablaba inglés ni respetaba a quien pensaba distinto a él. Sí fue un títere, del MI-6 (como el general Alfredo Kindelán y otros)

y de patriota nada de nada, todo lo hacía para su propio beneficio y de los muy suyos. 
Un auténtico patriota ni da dictaduras ni firma fusilamientos durante 40 años de los de su propio país. 
Franco era un GENOCIDA, un PSICÓPATA, un ACOMPLEJADO, un HIPÓCRITA. 


Lamento que confundáis vuestros sueños y paranoías infantiles con la realidad histórica.


----------



## Skylar (5 Oct 2021)

Buen reflote. Y cómo les sigue picando a tanta gente el asunto, sin duda debe ser por cuestiones personales...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Oct 2021)

FRANCISCO FRANCO Y LA MASONERÍA: Persecución, constitución y sacralización.


Bajo el mandato de Franco, mayoritariamente católicos, la masonería fue prohibida en el país. Según el imprescindible libro de Henderson y Pope, Masonería Universal, durante los casi 40 años de gobierno de Franco más de 10.000 españoles fueron detenidos por su pertenencia masónica, y el Gran...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Dic 2021)

Verónica y la Virgen Negra FORQUÉ. Invocación a SATÁN.


Esto es lo que pasa por invocar a Satanas. A Satanas no se le invoca, ni en broma, ni en una película. MADRID COSTA FLEMING (MIN 14:50) https://ok.ru/video/2061445696088?fromTime=889 Don Abdon Sotero, Don Abdon Sotero, Don Abdon Sotero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (28 Dic 2021)

Resumido en una imagen:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Ene 2022)

El FEMINISMO empezó con FRANCO


Realmente, para bien o para mal, todo viene de la época del franquismo, ya que el régimen actual no es mas que una reforma de este. Desde las magnas obras caudillas, pasando por diversas leyes y normas, hasta llegar al FEMINISMO, cuyas máximas activistas estaban en la sección femenina. Pongo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## autsaider (14 Ene 2022)

El paro real es del 37,5% Lo que pasa es que el gobierno falsea las cifras:
-si trabajas una hora a la semana no cuentas como parado
-si trabajas un día al mes tampoco
-etc.

Esto es lo que han querido los españoles. Lo que han votado y aplaudido.


----------



## Alex Cosma (14 Ene 2022)

Existe, o existía, el PUEBLO, hasta 1812... Y ese PUEBLO, sobre todo el rural, se autogobernaba en asambleas, y tenía COMUNAL, que es la propiedad del PUEBLO... ese comunal que fue ROBADO por el ESTADO a los PUEBLOS.

Y ese PUEBLO, y esos PUEBLOS están formados, obviamente por FAMILIAS, sobre todo por la familia típica ibérica, que es la FAMILIA EXTENSA.

Constitución de 1812:










https://www.congreso.es/docu/constituciones/1812/P-0004-00002.pdf



Hay más cosas suculentas:







El sistema de dominación actual viene de la Constitución de 1812 (de antes también, pero el salto cuántico liberticida viene de esa fecha):

Aquí se copió a partir de la constitución de 1812 el modelo francés precisamente, quasi letra por letra, punto por punto... y por eso, por copiarlo, no funcionó como en Francia (en Francia funcionó muy bien pero para destruir al pueblo precisamente)... ¿Por qué no funcionó aquí? Pues porque no tuvieron en cuenta las peculiaridades e idionsincrasia de los pueblos peninsulares... los cuales tenían su propia cultura e idea de la *LIBERTAD*... y se opusieron (hasta donde pudieron o supieron) a esa constitución y sucesivas... con el resultado de un periodo de guerras y levantamientos populares constante... *hasta que llegó el franquismo y derrotó finalmente al pueblo* (completando así la tarea en la que fracasaron los anteriores regímenes).

*Recordemos que la constitución de 1812 fue aprobada por 167 diputados, AUTOELEGIDOS (por su cara bonita), el 75% de ellos clérigos, militares y clases altas (fidedigna representación del pueblo, sí señor). Esto es lo que enseñan en las escuelas como el origen de las libertades en lo que se conoce como España...*

El resumen (muy muy muy resumido) de lo que ha sucedido en (lo que se conoce como) España (y en Europa, cada país a su tiempo y a su forma) desde 1812 es el siguiente:

1- En vista de que la Revolución francesa dio resultado para someter más y mejor al pueblo (creando un Estado hiperpoderoso) las élites de aquí la copiaron... pero sin tener en cuenta las peculiaridades de los pueblos autóctonos (muchos más combativos contra el poder que cualquier otro en Europa), lo cual dio inicio a un periodo de sublevaciones y guerras hasta la de 1936. Los canallas que se refugiaron en Cádiz, vieron claramente que para evitar la imposición del modelo francés, lo suyo era COPIARLO.

2- A partir de 1812 empezó la conscripción obligatoria (la mili) para lo cual fueron aldea por aldea, a bayoneta calada, buscando a los quintos...
Se estatuyó, negro sobre blanco el patriarcado, poniendo a la mujer bajo la tutela del varón (copiado del Código Napoleónico).
- Se ROBARON a los pueblos sus bienes comunales con las desamortizaciones... destruyendo así su modo de vida autónomo.
- Se vendió lo expropiado a los incipientes ricos de cada pueblo, creando así la división y enfrentamiento entre el pueblo, hasta entonces hermanado.
- Los hombres empiezan a ser confinados en las fábricas y el trabajo asalariado.... empiezan por tanto a ser destruidos, a la vez que separados de las mujeres... Los hombres empiezan a ser ENVILECIDOS.

Etc. etc. etc.

3- El Carlismo fue la opción de ciertas élites que sabían que a los pueblos peninsulares no se les vence así como así (con el modelo jacobino), optando por un sistema de dominación adaptado a la idiosincrasia de aquéllos... El Carlismo no era el bien, sino el mal menor para el pueblo... pero aun así perdió ante el empuje jacobino-liberal.

4- Llega la I Républica y tampoco detiene al pueblo en sus protestas... mucho menos al mundo rural.

5. Llega la II República con el mandato del ESTADO (el ESTADO lo forman siempre las mismas minorías poderhabientes...) de *poner fin, de una vez y por todas, a la insurrección popular..*. (gran parte de la cual estaba motivada por la recuperación de los bienes comunales que les fueron robados).
La II República fracasa en ese mandato, y el ESTADO, en la forma de sublevación de una parte del ejército, toma las riendas... *Llega la guerra civil de 1936*... en la cual el ESTADO vence al pueblo (no a la República... eso es secundario y es lo que nos venden para seguir dividiendo y enfrentando al pueblo).

6- *Llega el franquismo*, que hace lo que pretendió el Carlismo (camuflarse) para que no sea reconocida su verdadera naturaleza... El franquismo se vistió con ropajes nacionalcatólicos para esconder que iba a ser (como fue) la *MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA*... Y así fue: *destrucción del mundo rural, mediante maquinización y bancarización de su existencia; hacinamiento de la población en grandes ciudades; aniquilación de la familia EXTENSA* (propia de los pueblos peninsulares y formada por padres, hijos, tíos, primos, abuelos, vecinos...), sustituyendo a ésta por la familia NUCLEAR... aún operativa pero ya con grandes dosis de nocividad. Etc.

*Los que emigran del campo a la ciudad viven en barrios marginales y horrendos; los hombres ya del todo embrutecidos en el trabajo asalariado, para poder aguantar esa mísera existencia (y no pensar en que fue en error emigrar, en vez de LUCHAR) se dan al tabaco, al alcohol y a las drogas (que ya empiezan a aparecer, impulsadas por las cloacas del Estado, para cumplir su función...).

Las mujeres, por un lado son llevadas a una natalidad relativamente alta (tampoco tanto como nos dicen) para dotar al ESTADO de más obreros y soldados, y así poder luchar con las potencias vecinas. Al mismo tiempo en las ciudades (¿dónde si no?) la mujer es introducida masivamente al mundo laboral... El feminismo que ahora conocemos empezó con Franco, sí, con Franco... con la "Sección Femenina" y otros colectivos similares.*

7- *El franquismo toca a su fin, una vez cumplida su función (derrota del PUEBLO); la realidad geopolítica obliga al ESTADO a dar el salto a la dictadura llamada DEMOCRACIA PARLAMENTARIA.*

8- Llega la transición, la natalidad cae en picado por razones obvias (y "presupuestadas" de antemano). La mujer es lanzada al mundo laboral ya de forma total y definitiva. El hombre ya fue destruido-envilecido en la fábrica y el ejército; ahora es el turno de destruir a la mujer... consiguiendo con ello que el ESTADO además incremente su recaudación de impuestos. Llega EL ESTADO DE BIENESTAR... y con él, el dinero (deuda): todo parece maravilloso.... (la gente no se da cuenta de que el ESTADO, con su mejor herramienta, el CAPITALISMO, los está destruyendo)

9- El país envejece y se necesita inmigración... ya no hay vuelta atrás; el punto de retorno demográfico se ha rebasado; los hombres y mujeres del antaño pueblo combativo contra todo poder ilegítimo, contra las minorías poderhabientes, ahora no son más que una creación de éstas, y como tal creación, es de su propiedad... por tanto, cuando ésta deja de ser útil, es TIRADA a la BASURA. Fin del bienestarismo.

10- No hace falta inmigración cualificada porque las minorías poderhabientes saben muy bien que el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el hiperdesarrollo, etc. ya no volverán... Lo que se necesita es una población sumisa, y un reducido grupo de clase media (que será clase alta, por eliminación) que dirigirá a la gran masa. Lo que ahora están planificando es una economía de GUERRA para hacer frente a las nuevas condiciones objetivas geopolíticas, en las cuales Europa (sus minorías poderhabientes) deben competir con las potencias emergidas y/o emergentes...


----------



## Smoker (14 Ene 2022)

Franco vendió España por un puñado de dólares


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 Feb 2022)

Un "patriota" sin careta: MANUEL FRAGA y la agenda del NOM.


Como indiqué en otro hilo, Manuel Fraga Iribarne fue responsable de introducir la literatura marxista en nuestro país durante su mandato como ministro de Información en los años sesenta. Esto no fue un mero capricho personal ni un acto de ingenuidad política, sino una labor subversiva...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (13 Feb 2022)

No estoy nada de acuerdo, la gente de bien de la época como mis viejos que a día de hoy aún maldicen todos los días maldicen el día que fueron a votar este esperpento fueron vilmente engañada y manipulada para que votaran si a ese esperpento que más que un proceso democrático fue una cosa a caballo entre un contubernio judeomasónico y una revolución neocomunista silenciosa de efecto retardado.

Los que gobernaban y gobiernan el mundo se cargaron al almirante Carrero Blanco, el sucesor natural de Franco en la jefatura del estado, el hombre que nunca hubiera permitido que el Borbón felón sucediera al Caudillo en la jefatura del estado.

A la muerte de Franco el Borbón cometió perjuro al jurar ante las sagradas escrituras defender los principios del movimiento, algo que evidentemente nunca cumplió, más al contrario, fue abiertamente contrario a los principios del movimiento.




Hubo gente que ya avisó entonces que la recién aprobada mierdocracia sería una catástrofe, como la conocida abuela franquista del spot de 1979.




Respecto a lo de que la gente estaba idiotizada en el tardofranquismo no estoy de aucerdo, ni siquiera en los primeros años de mierdocracia era así, por ejemplo en el partido de inaguración del mundial España 1982, en el Camp nou, no se escuchó un solo silbido cuando sonó el himno español, silencio sepulcral. La ingeneiría social no empezó hasta los años 90, y aún así se hizo muy poco a poco. En mi ciudad subieron unos céntimos de peseta el precio del transporte público y a los pocos días se liaron a guantazos con el concejal de transportes del ayuntamiento, eso fue a finales de los años 70 ya muerto Franco.


----------



## SuzieWongWorld (15 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Existe, o existía, el PUEBLO, hasta 1812... Y ese PUEBLO, sobre todo el rural, se autogobernaba en asambleas, y tenía COMUNAL, que es la propiedad del PUEBLO... ese comunal que fue ROBADO por el ESTADO a los PUEBLOS.
> 
> Y ese PUEBLO, y esos PUEBLOS están formados, obviamente por FAMILIAS, sobre todo por la familia típica ibérica, que es la FAMILIA EXTENSA.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias.
Sienta muy bien abrir los ojos.
Por otro lado, me siento fatal por haber sido manipulada tan hábilmente.


Pues sí, lla sabiduría popular ya nos advirtió...
"No es oro todo lo que reluce"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Mar 2022)

¿Se enseñaba mal la religión durante el franquismo? ¿se "vende mal" la religión?


Lo digo por el gran cambio que ha habido hacia el ateísmo o laicismo. En masa. Desde un punto de partida inicial que podríamos haber pensado que era muy bueno para mantener la religión.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Mar 2022)

me lo guardo para leerlo luego tranquilamente.
gracias aynrand!!


----------



## Tanque (28 Jun 2022)

Las universidades del tardofranquismo estaban llenas de marxistas.


----------



## Tanque (28 Jun 2022)

Falange Española Tradicionalista y de las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional *Sindicalista*
Partido* Socialista Obrero* (y sus votantes se lo creen) Español

Sección Femenina -> Charos
Sindicato Vertical -> UGT y CCOO
Formación del Espíritu Nacional -> Educación para la Ciudadanía
Nodo -> Propaganda en TVE
Prohibición de la prostitución Prostitución durante la dictadura franquista - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre -> Prohibición de la prostitución
Huchas del Domund del negrito y el chinito -> ONGs, fronteras abiertas, multiculturalismo, ayuda al desarrollo
Culto a la personalidad de José Antonio -> Culto a las 13 rosas, santos laicos

*El franquismo sociológico es el PSOE. 






Díaz Villanueva: El PSOE es el equivalente actual a Falange


Falange Española Tradicionalista y de las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional Sindicalista Partido Socialista Obrero (y sus votantes se lo creen) Español Sección Femenina -> Charos Sindicato Vertical -> UGT y CCOO Formación del Espíritu Nacional -> Educación para la Ciudadanía Nodo -> Propaganda en TVE...




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Tanque (28 Jun 2022)

¿Un liberal criticando al franquismo por no ser lo suficientemente conservador?


----------



## Tanque (28 Jun 2022)

Felix Rodrigo Mora acusa al franquismo de haber destruido la cultura popular trradicional española.


----------



## Rescatador (28 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> * El tardo Franquismo permitía propaganda marxista abierta y legal, para colmo apadrinada por un Consejero del Movimiento (Joaquín Ruíz Giménez y sus "Cuadernos para el Diálogo"). Al mismo tiempo reprimía a Falangistas disidentes en rebeldía contra el "Movimiento" oficial.​



El padre, Vicente Cebrían, director del diario ARRIBA y secretario general de la Prensa del Movimiento.

El hijo, Juan Luis Cebrían "Janli", director de EL PAÍS y Jefe de los Servicios Informativos de RTVE.









Janli, tigre de papel







www.clublibertaddigital.com





Al final, y para hacernos una idea, lo más cerca que anduvo Janli de la clandestinidad y sus peligros fue cuando, con dieciocho primaveras, ingresó en el Consejo de Redacción de _Cuadernos para el Diálogo_, revista editada por el exministro Joaquín Ruiz-Giménez, caricaturizado por el aparato de agitación y propaganda del franquismo como _Sor Intrépida_, y al que Cebrián, sin embargo, recuerda por su porte a lo Gary Cooper. Toda la emoción que deparó a sus participantes aquella empresa, la de _Cuadernos para el Diálogo_, fue la de concertar citas para las reuniones, las cuales solían celebrarse, bien en los locales de la Papelera Española, bien en el despacho profesional del propio Ruiz-Giménez, bien en su domicilio particular, los tres enclaves en el área de influencia y de confluencia del barrio de Salamanca, purita zona nacional. De presentarse de improviso la Policía, seguro que los ánimos de los fieros inspectores hubiesen sido amansados por las atenciones de doña Ana, la madre de Ruiz-Giménez, la misma que endulzaba con té y pastas las tardes de redacción de Janli y demás cachorros democratacristianos. (A propósito, fue el padre de Cebrián, don Vicente –ya saben, el del hogar moderadamente liberal–, quien en una ocasión obligó a un Juan Luis adolescente a saludar a Ruiz-Giménez, entonces ministro, a la romana, esto es, brazo en alto, tal como mandaban los cánones de la Falange Española Tradicionalista de las JONS y de los Grandes Expresos Europeos. Sostiene Cebrián que aquella fue la primera y última vez que adoptó tan impasible ademán. El mérito, sin embargo, es de otros, en concreto, de aquellos que, directamente, nunca lo adoptaron).​


----------



## abe heinsenberg (28 Oct 2022)

La culpa es de Paco que lleva 47 años muerto y la miseria de los hermanos cobrisos es por culpa de robo de oro de los españoles hace siglos firmado frente popular R78


----------



## greg_house (30 Oct 2022)

Hay que ejecutar a alguno de nuestros empresarios. Al dia siguiente suben los sueldos un 50%.


----------



## Uritorco (30 Oct 2022)

Buen hilo, para desmitificar todo el bodorrio de 40 años del régimen anteror. Aunque se podía escribir muchísimo más. Eso sí, se echa en falta un análisis más detallado sobre el aspecto económico, fundamental, pues es otro de los grandes mitos del franquismo.

Quien sí lo hizo en una crónica fue el semanario TIME en enero de 1966, el órgano oficial de la plutocracia judeomasónica usana, donde solo se habla de inversiones extranjeras y de lo rápido que está cambiando nuestro país gracias a la revolución industrial, que la ha convertido en la nación de más rápido crecimiento en Europa, facilitando un cambio extraordinario en la estructura de su sociedad.
¡Enternecedor!

Así nos enteramos que en Bilbao, los astilleros trabajaban las 24 horas para seguir el ritmo de los pedidos de buques mercantes de todo el mundo, incluidas... la Polonia comunista y la Cuba castrista. "Todo está cambiando en España", decía el industrial Eduardo Barreiros, el apodado Henry Ford español. Acabó también en Cuba, claro.


----------



## Pirro (30 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Exacto.
> Estados como el Franquista eran totalmente ILIMITADOS, sólo la relativa benevolencia personal de Franco impidió que se convirtiese en una máquina ilimitada de abusos.



Ilimitado podía ser el poder jurídico de Franco, pero no lo era el estado franquista en sí mismo y pongo como ejemplo la Ley de Procedimiento Administrativo de 1958, muy alabada por la doctrina moderna y claro ejemplo de límites impuestos -autoimpuestos- al poder del Estado.

También, como ya citó unas páginas atrás, el Fuero del Trabajo limitaba el poder del Estado. Rojos, supuestos enemigos del Estado con derecho a la reserva del puesto de trabajo. Eso sólo es posible porque todo Dios menos Franco, estaba en mayor o menor medida, al menos teóricamente, limitado por las leyes.

Otro ejemplo lo puso usted con la Universidad y la poca represión que hubo hacia los estudiantes antiframquistas que pudieron titularse y entrar a trabajar en empresas públicas. Si en los años 60 la universidad te sancionaba, existía el cauce administrativo para oponerse así como el recurso judicial, exigiéndose pruebas, testimonios...no era tan fácil como que un apartachik del régimen dijera “a la puta calle”.

La España franquista era un estado social y de derecho aunque no democrático. Y está claro que hubo presos de conciencia, presos políticos y se cometieron crímenes de tortura en las comisarías españolas, pero es que esas cosas sucedían en aquellos años también en países sin mácula como el Reino Unido -allí las fuerzas del orden llegaron a abrir fuego real contra manifestantes, cuando los grises resolvían con pelotas de goma, botes de humo y porrazos en las costillas-


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Dic 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Así nos enteramos que en Bilbao, los astilleros trabajaban las 24 horas para seguir el ritmo de los pedidos de buques mercantes de todo el mundo, incluidas... la Polonia comunista y la Cuba castrista



En mi campo de tiro hay carabinas CZ federativas. La pides y te la dan. Tienen decenas de miles de tiros.

Son de hace 50 años.

Están hechas en---la Checoslovaquia comunista.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El régimen franquista sobrevivió gracias al entreguismo a EEUU. Pío Moa y otros mitificadores de Franco no lo quieren reconocer. Es cierto que teníamos más soberanía que ahora, pero en ningún caso era plena. Y chupábamos cine norteamericano como ahora o más. Las cosas como son. Ese entreguismo fue tan grande que se llegó a lo de Carrero, que ya está más que probado quién lo hizo.



Los mismos que fueron a la Luna en 1969, ¿no?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Dic 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> Falange Española Tradicionalista y de las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional *Sindicalista*
> Partido* Socialista Obrero* (y sus votantes se lo creen) Español
> 
> Sección Femenina -> Charos
> ...



Por algo Perro Sánchez me recuerda al joven Mussolini. ¿Sabéis como acabó, verdad?


----------



## Alex Cosma (11 Dic 2022)

Tanque dijo:


> Felix Rodrigo Mora acusa al franquismo de haber destruido la cultura popular trradicional española.











LA GUERRA CIVIL EXPLICADA A LOS JÓVENES OCHENTA AÑOS DESPUÉS







felixrodrigomora.org













A LOS 40 AÑOS DE LA MUERTE DE FRANCO. LA TRANSICIÓN DEL FRANQUISMO AL PARLAMENTARISMO, 1974-1978







felixrodrigomora.org













A LOS 40 ÑOS DE LA MUERTE DE MUERTE DE FRANCO ¿PORQUÉ EL FRANQUISMO GANÓ LA GUERRA CIVIL?







felixrodrigomora.org


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ​Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.​




No del todo, el R78 se impuso a sangre y fuego, lo de la transición "modélica" (por pacífica) es completamente falso, un mito creado por los mass mierda y los historiadores oficiales de ese mismo régimen.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo, no bajo el R 78*
> 
> ​Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.​​Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, arruinada en lo económico, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.​​Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.​
> 
> ...




Por lo demás este hilo del 2018 ha envejecido bastante mal, por lo menos en cuanto a la inflación, la real hoy día en la gracias al al "magnífico y estable euro" es superior al 10% digan lo que digan las estadísticas cocinadas oficiales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (15 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Por lo demás este hilo del 2018 ha envejecido bastante mal, por lo menos en cuanto a la inflación, la real hoy día en la gracias al al "magnífico y estable euro" es superior al 10% digan lo que digan las estadísticas cocinadas oficiales.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (15 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *HILO-TESIS: La DESTRUCCIÓN Económica, Demográfica y Cultural DE ESPAÑA comenzó bajo el Franquismo, no bajo el R 78*
> 
> ​Si el Franquismo hubiese dejado una España culturalmente sana, hubiese dejado una España culturalmente resistente al R 78.​​Pero no. La España de recien muerto Franco era una España muy, muy de izquierdas, arruinada en lo económico, antinatalista y totalmente corrupta culturalmente.​​Si Franco hubiese hecho una buena obra cultural, el pueblo se hubiese opuesto al R 78 desde abajo. Pero no, el Pueblo colaboro entusiasmado con el R 78.​
> 
> ...



Que inmensa colección de gilipolleces.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por algo Perro Sánchez me recuerda al joven Mussolini. ¿Sabéis como acabó, verdad?



Hitler pudo ver una película del final de Mussolini.

Por eso prefirió suicidarse y ordenó que quemasen sus restos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hitler pudo ver una película del final de Mussolini. Por eso prefirió suicidarse y ordenó que quemasen sus restos.



Creo que pensaba que los rusos lo exibirían encerrado en una jaula en la Plaza Roja de Moscú.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (20 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Creo que pensaba que los rusos lo exibirían encerrado en una jaula en la Plaza Roja de Moscú.



Dijo que no quería terminar "exhibido en un circo judío en Moscú".


----------



## SuzieWongWorld (25 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hitler pudo ver una película del final de Mussolini.
> 
> Por eso prefirió suicidarse y ordenó que quemasen sus restos.



Murió fusilado, tampoco es que se ensañaran mucho con él ¿No? Al menos esto es lo que se sabe.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Dic 2022)

SuzieWongWorld dijo:


> Murió fusilado, tampoco es que se ensañaran mucho con él ¿No? Al menos esto es lo que se sabe.



Fusilado no.

Ametrallado contra un muro, que es diferente.

Y su cuerpo profanado, que es algo muy feo y que no debe hacerse ni a dictadores crueles.


----------



## Truman de Incognito (25 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *PROPAGANDA MARXISTA ABIERTA Y LEGAL DURANTE EL FRANQUISMO*
> 
> Durante el Franquismo se permitía la propaganda Marxista:
> 
> ...



¿Qué fue primero el huevo o el jesuita?



https://digital.csic.es/bitstream/10261/136105/1/comunismo_cristiano.pdf











http://www.fondazioneintorcetta.info/pdf/biblioteca-virtuale/documenti_1/Comunismo.pdf


----------



## Gerión (26 Dic 2022)

España es un corcho sobre las olas, no tiene entidad suficiente para cambiar nada. 

El régimen se intentó agarrar a lo que podía, primero a la Alemania nazi y luego al Occidente capitalista; en cualquiera de los dos casos estaba destinado a su disolución, como así ocurrió. A la URSS, diez veces más grande, le pasó exactamente lo mismo, pues su relación respecto al hegemón estadounidense también era de inferioridad.

Si se ha de intentar de nuevo, el cambio tiene que venir del grueso de Iberoamérica, en una revulsión simultánea a la de toda África y Asia que contemple a más del 51% de la población y economía mundial. Y nuevamente, lo único que podría hacer nuestra España es subirse al carro junto a los demás.


----------



## Decipher (26 Dic 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> España es un corcho sobre las olas, no tiene entidad suficiente para cambiar nada.
> 
> El régimen se intentó agarrar a lo que podía, primero a la Alemania nazi y luego al Occidente capitalista; en cualquiera de los dos casos estaba destinado a su disolución, como así ocurrió. A la URSS, diez veces más grande, le pasó exactamente lo mismo, pues su relación respecto al hegemón estadounidense también era de inferioridad.
> 
> Si se ha de intentar de nuevo, el cambio tiene que venir del grueso de Iberoamérica, en una revulsión simultánea a la de toda África y Asia que contemple a más del 51% de la población y economía mundial. Y nuevamente, lo único que podría hacer nuestra España es subirse al carro junto a los demás.



El cristianismo no va a volver.


----------



## Aotearoa (26 Dic 2022)

Aporto algunos detalles, a bote pronto y en popurri, por si a alguien le interesan:

1. Sobre el Sáhara: el Frente Polisario era una organización terrorista que atentaba contra España. A partir de ahí, que asuman las consecuencias.

2. Durante el franquismo había corrupción, con el R78 se institucionalizó hasta la médula y los tuétanos. En este libro se describe su sistematización y arraigo en la *"fiesta de la democracia"*:








Eliseo Bayo Descubro Y Acuso - ID:5ccdf68bf1b66


Eliseo Bayo Descubro Y Acuso - ID:5ccdf68bf1b66. Description: Excelente libro para echar un vistazo a eso que llaman "sociología" en la universidades. Escrito ...




baixardoc.com





3. La movida modernosa:








La Movida modernosa


Prólogo de Javier Corcobado | Llega el libro que nadie se había atrevido a publicar... Esta es la crónica más cruda y descarnada de una é...



www.goodreads.com










*La Movida modernosa: Crónica de una imbecilidad política*

*José Luis Moreno-Ruiz*

Prólogo de Javier Corcobado | Llega el libro que nadie se había atrevido a publicar... *Esta es la crónica más cruda y descarnada de una época, los llamados años de la Movida y los primeros años del gobierno del PSOE*, presentados frecuentemente como* «heroicos» y «únicos»,* *unos años en que España por fin abrazó la «modernidad»*. O puede que no.

La Movida Modernosa. Crónica de una imbecilidad política es un libro incómodo y políticamente incorrecto, divertidísimo y escrito por una voz con autoridad para revisitar lugares y personajes del mundo del arte, el pop, la política, la literatura, el cine, los medios de comunicación y decir lo que hasta la fecha muy pocos se han atrevido:* que aquello fue un invento subvencionado que dio alas a una generación de artistas en su mayoría mediocres,* una lamentable expresión de *arribismo y miserabilidad genuinamente «progre»*, la falsificación de la memoria histórica y el compadreo con el antiguo régimen, el esnobismo sonrojante.

José Luis Moreno-Ruiz, escritor, traductor y periodista conocido por su honestidad brutal, valentía y cierto malditismo (creador del programa radiofónico de culto Rosa de Sanatorio y colaborador del músico y poeta Javier Corcobado, autor del prefacio a esta obra), confiesa lo que nadie ha dicho hasta la fecha, pero lo hace desde dentro y dando rienda suelta a la carcajada pero también a la vergüenza ajena (menos mal). Este es un ajuste de cuentas con *un país que marchaba de celebración en celebración mientras dejaba en la cuneta a una generación marcada por la heroína, el sida y el paro*, patrocinando festivales pop, alianzas entre el artisteo y la tauromaquia, la moda o la música latina. *Un verdadero y faraónico delirio nacional, o lo que es lo mismo: una crónica de la imbecilidad política.*
***
«No puede tratarse de un ensayo con levita, ni de un manual, ni siquiera de un libro documental y periodístico, pues sería de una impostura intelectual absoluta hacer cualesquiera de estas cosas *sobre nadería tal como lo fue aquello de la Movida madrileña, *lo que no quiere decir que no se repasen aquí las inflexiones económicas y políticas que tuvo aquello, así como las de selección de personal que acompañó todo el asunto, pues *no en vano se trató para unos cuantos de un magnífico negocio dinerario subvencionado,* ¡ay!, con dineros públicos. Y hasta púbicos»
***
_«C. me iba diciendo, mira, ese es el camello tal, ese otro es un atraca (atracador de bancos), aquel es un perista, el de más allá un sirlero (atracador callejero a punta de navaja), la tía de las medias rotas es una descuidera, ¿ves?, el del flequillo teñido de rubio es otro camello, un confidente de la policía… El atraca iba del bracete de una señorita bien,* y el camello, al parecer muy conocido, de tan solicitado, *atendía a todos con sonrisa de gerente. A él se llegaban, también, *varios periodistas entonces muy respetados* y algún artista plástico muy locuela_»









Y aquí un "ejtremecedor" documento sonoro en el que se observa como la contracultura hippiesca ya se había importado a España, casi simultáneamente al resto de países occidentales:



Y uno más. En "La pérdida de España" tomo II dedican el capítulo XIV a la transición con detalles sobre el atentado a Carrero Blanco y la estrategia fabianista, que significa como inculcar una ideología, doctrina, yugo, etc. a lo largo del tiempo sin que la población pueda reaccionar:

CAPÍTULO XIV

BALANCE Y DEMOLICIÓN DEL RÉGIMEN

1. Aspectos políticos, sociales, económicos e ideológicos.

2. *La preparación del asalto. La acción exterior y sus peones.*

3. Las transformaciones de España; su homologación mundialista.

4. Una calculada decadencia vestida de progreso: España a partir de los setenta.

5. La soberanía española.

_*A quien pueda interesar:*_
epub:








La perdida de España - Tomo II - Alberto Barcena - PDF Drive


La_perdida_de_España_-_Tomo_II_-_Alberto_Barcena.epub




www.pdfdrive.com




pdf:








La perdida de españa - Tomo II - Alberto Barcena - PDF Drive


La_perdida_de_españa_-_Tomo_II_-_Alberto_Barcena.pdf Adminis trader




www.pdfdrive.com





De paso dejo el enlace al tomo I:
epub:








La perdida de España - Tomo I - Alberto Barcena - PDF Drive


La_perdida_de_España_-_Tomo_I_-_Alberto_Barcena.epub




www.pdfdrive.com





pdf:








La perdida de España - Tomo I - Alberto Barcena by Alberto Bárcena - PDF Drive


La_perdida_de_España_-_Tomo_I_-_Alberto_Barcena.pdf La pérdida de España - Tomo I: De Hispania Romana al reinado de Alfonso XIII Alberto Bárcena




www.pdfdrive.com


----------



## NoMagufo (26 Dic 2022)

Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Más intoxicación ignorando la complejidad de la realidad de la época y el contexto.
> 
> Otro ejemplo de paleto con Internec que se cree todas sus teorías sin contrastarlas con la realidad y reduce todo a la comarca y a Franco
> 
> ...



Parece que la cuenta de YouTube que subió los vídeos ya no está activa, ¿sabes si se subieron a otra cuenta de YouTube o de algún otro sitio en el que se puedan ver los vídeos?


----------

